# La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo . Se llaman estímulos supernormales .



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo . Se llaman estímulos supernormales .

En alguna parte de nuestro cerebro ancestral, unos labios pintados de rojo simulan una vulva en celo y un escote las nalgas hambrientas.











Un estímulo supernormal o súper-estímulo, es una versión exagerada de un estímulo para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el estímulo para el que evolucionó este sistema (el estímulo “original” o “básico”). Este tipo de estímulo generalmente posee de manera exagerada atributos que son clave en la respuesta que nos genera en el cerebro.



simplemente siguen el instinto que tienen programado una vez liberadas de las ataduras morales y reproche social que hay en la civilización islámica y que fue lo normal desde tiempo inmemorial.

Aunque la civilización puede tener 3.000 años más o menos , nos preceden cientos de miles de años de antepasadas que tuvieron que sobrevivir y criar a sus hijos . Somos descendientes de mujeres que superaron la glaciación y verdaderas hambrunas y cambios climáticos.
Donde las guerras y los asaltos a los poblados eran frecuentes y los asaltantes se llevaban toda la comida además de matar a los hombres.

Se han extinguido todas las demás especies de humanos excepto la nuestra ( siguen ahí vivos los chimpancés, gorilas y resto de especies de monos )

¿ cómo es posible que hayamos sobrevivido ?

La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos . Cuando los ciclos son largos , como pasa con los osos , leones , elefantes , rinocerontes, ballenas y la cría permanece varios años con su madre lactado , esa hembra queda invalidada para la reproducción y por lo tanto no está en celo ya que la lactancia inhibe la ovulación . Los osos y leones ... cuando encuentran a hembras con crías que no son suyas las matan para provocar de nuevo el celo en la hembra .
Las osas huyen constantemente de los machos o se defienden ferozmente cuando se acercan , lo mismo las leonas .

Los gorilas tienen su harem y si viene otro macho se defiende con sus puños . Los chimpancés al ser la hembra muy promiscua y dejarse copular por todos los machos del grupo , todos instintivamente suponen que son el padre de las crías . En los chimpancés el deseo sexual se desata por las feromonas del celo , pero los humanos al desarrollar más inteligencia buscaban sexo al margen de la reproducción.

Todas las especies de humanos se mataron entre sí en la lucha por conseguir hembras excepto la nuestra que está siempre predispuesta a recompensar con sexo cualquier intercambio sea de alimentos , protección ...

por eso la mejor forma de ligar no es ir a un gimnasio ni tener un buen coche, sino darles comida .
Lo peor que puede hacer alguien que pretenda follarse a una chica que acaba de conocer , es pagar a medias el restaurante. En ese momento un cortocircuito se produce en su mente que se le cierra la vulva. 


El coito en los humanos fuera de esos pocos días cuando el óvulo está maduro para ser fecundado , es un acto social como rascarse las espalda , un pasatiempos, una forma de socializar , de calmar los ánimos o conseguir recursos y protección.

En condiciones naturales , que el óvulo estuviese disponible para ser fecundado , al igual que en las gorilas , ballenas, elefantas ... era un acontecimiento . El único polvo importante sería entonces el de esos días . EL COITO FECUNDADOR. y es ahí cuando la hembra busca al mejor macho disponible y cuando el macho intenta ser el padre .


Ciclo estral.

ciclo estral | Ginecología | Reproducción humana

Las hembras de los primates, incluidas las humanas, en lugar de ciclos de estro presentan ciclo menstrual. La diferencia principal entre ambos procesos es que en la menstruación las hembras *renuevan la mucosa uterina de forma periódica *y además pueden presentar *conducta sexual en cualquier momento del ciclo menstrual,* lo cual supone una ventaja evolutiva importante.


Reproducción de los Gorilas - Gorilas Información y Características.



Las gorilas , Al igual que en el caso del ser humano, *las hembras dan a luz 1 cría por cada parto*, y rara vez se producen gemelos. Su ciclo estral o ciclo reproductivo, es decir, el tiempo que transcurre entre una etapa de celo y otra, es de 28/30-33 días, según la subespecie.



> Después de su primer ciclo ovulatorio, son incapaces de concebir una cría hasta después de dos años.




Las hembras permanecen en celo durante 1-2 días al mes, pero antes de empezar a tener compañeros sexuales, deben separarse de sus grupos sociales e ir en busca de un macho “espalda plateada”. Son ellas quienes los atraen con movimientos corporales: primero se acercan de forma lenta y pausada hacia ellos mientras realizan contacto visual ininterrumpido y fruncen los labios, después tienen que evaluar la respuesta masculina para dar el siguiente paso. Si un macho cortejado no se inmuta ante su posible pareja, ella se acerca más a él y puede llegar a tocarlo. Si esto no funciona, golpea el suelo en un intento por llamar su atención de una vez por todas.



> Por lo general solo el líder “espalda plateada” tiene el derecho de copular con una hembra.



En caso de que los machos realicen el cortejo, la finalidad es la misma: atraer a una hembra para que se aparee con él, para lo cual se acercan hacia ella, la tocan y emiten sonidos. En grupos con numerosos machos, es posible que las hembras sean forzadas a copular con más de uno, pero por lo general solo el líder “espalda plateada” tiene el derecho de copular con una hembra.

Después del cortejo sucede la cópula sobre el suelo. Hasta hace unos años se creía que solo los seres humanos y los bonobos se apareaban frente a frente, pero ahora se sabe que los gorilas también son capaces de hacerlo.

*EN LA ESPECIE HUMANA , EL CICLO ES MUY PARECIDO :*

Lo normal en nuestras antepasadas es que quedasen embarazadas al ovular , y se iniciaba un ciclo de unos 3 años , es decir : embarazo , parto, lactancia y cuidado del bebé y vuelta a empezar.

En las hembras actuales de esta generación , está pasando una circunstancia antinatural y es que puede elegir no quedar embarazadas , por lo tanto el óvulo que está esperando ser fecundado, envejece y el recubrimiento nutritivo del útero se destruye. Eso es la regla . Entonces al cabo de unos días madura otro óvulo y baja desde la matriz , como el bombo de la lotería y allí espera durante unos días ser fecundado .

*El deseo sexual en la mujer es una urgencia por quedar embarazada, igual que el hambre y la sed cuando necesitas comer .* Para hacer perder el instinto maternal , los políticos occidentales hacen grandes esfuerzos de ingeniería social , pero ese estado de celo permanente las lleva a un estado de histerismo y angustia vital similar a unos pájaros que constantemente les rompan los huevos del nido.



*Cada etapa corresponde a un comportamiento muy definido . Está estrictamente diseñado por cientos de miles de años de evolución.
De la misma manera que un pájaro construye su nido , diferente al de otra especie, casi todo lo que hacemos en la vida ya viene programado porque es imposible aprenderlo todo.
Nuestro software sólo deja una pequeña parte en el disco duro para aprender situaciones cambiantes y crear vinculaciones.
Por ejemplo las rutas para encontrar comida, el sitio donde dormir, los amigos o enemigos, cuales son las plantas venenosas , que tipo de fieras hay en el entorno, todo es o es aprendizaje, pero en lo fundamental para la supervivencia, sea una ballena, sea un lobo, sea un humano, ya está todo previsto.

Se deja de crecer después de la adolescencia. A partir de ese momento, la persona ya queda construída. Hasta ahí hemos llegado. Luego el resto de la vida será redundar en lo que ya somos, seguir patrones de comportamiento aprendidos, rutas del cerebro que son trazadas como campos en la hierba.
Todo el mundo desea hacer al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior porque somos autómatas. quitarnos de la rutina nos causa estrés y angustia.
Se llama NEOFOBIA, miedo a todo lo nuevo. Ya no tenemos la plasticidad de entender que algo puede que no sea peligroso , ante la duda , lo ignoramos.
Si no has jugado a la play de adolescente, raro será que te guste a los 40, igual que tocar un instrumento si no lo has tocado en la vida.
Es posible que si eres taxista, puedas ser camionero, pero cambios radicales son imposibles.


LO MISMO PASA CON LOS VÍNCULOS DE PAREJA. Por si no hubiese pocos referentes en la naturaleza, de cómo se reencuentran la misma pareja de cigüeñas cada año en el mismo nido, o los grupos familiares de gorilas , elefantes , lobos y cualquier especie que formen familias , tenemos la experiencia de miles y miles de generaciones de humanos anteriores , que a fuerza de ensayo y error sabían lo que salía bien y lo que salía mal.
Las jovencitas se apresuraban a casarse con su novio tan pronto acababa la mili, aprovechaban su angustia de separación y las ganas naturales que tenía de fecundar, para llevarlo al altar y allí, ante dios, ante toda la comunidad, como algo sagrado y que determinaba el resto de la vida, juraban que iban a permanecer juntos en la salud y en la enfermedad , en la riqueza y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte os separe.
No sólo tenían la presión social para que así fuese, sino todo el apoyo del sistema creando leyes , obligaciones, castigos y delitos si así no fuese.
Lo que ahora se ha traspasado a las empresas en el ámbito laboral ( contratos, impuestos, y tal y cual )
Es decir , que el sistema marxista ha destruido a las familias para apropiarse de los instintos naturales de vinculación, dedicación y esfuerzo, y en una especie de ritual sincrético las personas procuran el beneficio de la élite extractiva en vez de su propia familia.

AL TEMA : Cuando una mujer deja de crecer , hacia los 23 años, su cerebro se convierte en un bloque de cemento. Si no se ha enamorado antes de la fecha , soportará con desgana su destino pero siempre sintiéndose incómoda y que está perdiendo su tiempo de vida, es decir que está en un sitio que no le corresponde.
Algo así como si te regalan un perro que ha sido de otra casa . Se siente ajeno . De la misma manera que si capturas a una animal que vivía en su ecosistema y lo enjaulas. Muy diferente a si lo has criado desde joven.

Yo hablo desde una visión etológica, científica y atea, pero son interesantes las referencias en las doctrinas para indicar ese proceso natural .

No se debe confundir la emoción real llamada amor en los humanos, pero que es igual en cualquier especie, con la alegría de un ligue temporal, que es la misma sensación que tiene un adicto cuando se compra la raya de coca . 
















¿Hasta qué edad se crece?

los hombres dejan de crecer a los 18 años, y las mujeres lo hacen a los 16. No obstante, su maduración se completa en los siguientes 6 a 8 años.


¿Hasta qué edad crecen las mujeres?

Tras la menstruación: ¿Cuánto crecen las niñas?*


Todos los mamíferos, aves y reptiles somos parientes. Todos descendemos de los peces.

En el fondo somos el mismo animal, el mismo proceso , cambian las formas y otras sutilezas.







*Ovulación en la vaca: Hormonas y moléculas que intervienen. – MEDVETSITE*

comer y follar son los dos principales actos fisiológicos por los que se mueven los seres vivos .
Comer es para que sobreviva el cuerpo ,
follar es para que sobreviva la especie .
Insectos , peces , aves , mamíferos , vivimos la vida obsesionados por ambos impulsos.

El organismo , a través de la bioquímica , recompensa con un chute de dopamina ambas actividades , pues si no fuese así , ninguna persona en su sano juicio asesinaría y despedazaría a otro ser lleno de vida para triturarlo en su boca e ingerirlo...
o entraría en las tripas de una pareja para frotarse durante unos minutos entre babas , olores y gemidos .

De hecho , las personas con anorexia , al tener problemas con su sistema de recompensa bioquímico , ven la comida como lo que realmente es : un puto asco al igual que el sexo.

Para que se entienda el grado de asquerosidad que es el sexo , sólo tienes que imaginarte con alguien que no te guste , o con un hombre si eres heterosexual o una mujer si eres homosexual . Entonces te darás cuenta que el deseo es un impulso irracional . Una especie de psicopatía en el que la persona deja de ser persona para convertirse en un animal.

por ejemplo , el tradicional puritanismo chino que les ha impedido drogarse con el sexo , han desviado la lujuria hacia la gula , es decir a la comida , por eso es la civilización con la gastronomía más surrealista y variada en los aspectos estéticos , de preparación , sabores , incluso la infinita cantidad de cosas raras que se comen .

Por el contrario , un español puede pasarse la vida drogándose con las parafilias pornográficas más aberrantes y alimentarse únicamente de doritos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

El coito es una batalla . Es una paliza . Es la invasión de otro cuerpo para obligarle a gestar un bebé y fastidiarle una buena temporada de su vida .

Nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas , de las que descendemos , son hermafroditas . Cuando se encuentran pelean para evitar que clave su dardo seminal en su cuerpo y al tiempo procurar ser el primero en clavarlo . El que es inseminado pierde, puesto que el que ha hecho de macho puede seguir su camino esparciendo su semilla a la siguiente incauta.
De esa lucha surgió después el cortejo de los peces y del resto de los animales todos ellos parientes nuestros .

Ese baile de discoteca haciéndose el chulo , es la danza tribal dando vueltas alrededor de la hoguera . Quien toma el mando es el cerebro de la babosa que todavía sigue ahí en el núcleo accumbens.

La evolución fue moldeando todo eso en cada especie para que pudiese funcionar , dicho de otra manera sólo sobreviven aquellas especies que han sabido encontrar un buen método para reproducirse y criar a sus hijos .

El truco es la bioquímica , es decir drogar a la víctima con placer para que se deje torturar . El placer y el dolor están muy vinculados de hecho es casi lo mismo , por eso existe el sadomasoquismo . Si cuando te rascas te da placer , realmente estás dañando a la piel , la estás arañando . Prueba a rascarte ahora sin que te pique y notarás que es incómodo y doloroso . Somos esclavos de nuestra bioquímica que nos dirige como marionetas.


No es casualidad que las mujeres hayan comprado como locas el libro 50 sombras de grey y que la película fuese un éxito entre las mujeres .

La aplicación que se pone en funcionamiento en el cerebro de las mujeres cuando se inicia el sexo, las dirige para que se dejen vaciar . Es un procedimiento que debería ser doloroso e incómodo pero la potente bioquímica les hace sentir lo contrario . Es como si inyectasen morfina antes de una operación.
Se entiende mejor si lo comparamos con las personas anoréxicas . Las personas normales sentimos placer al comer , sobre todo si tenemos hambre . Saciar esa ansia nos hace sentir bien y felices , pero las personas anoréxicas tienen un problema con la dopamina a la hora de comer y ven las cosas tan cual son :

Trozos de cadáveres de animales en descomposición que tienen que triturar con sus muelas un buen rato y mezclarlo con babas hasta que ese bolo de carroña es enviado al estómago para desintegrarse y una parte de ese animal pasar a ser parte de nosotros y el resto echarlo por el agujero de abajo . Realmente seguimos siendo un tubo como las babosas con un agujero de entrada y otro de salida .











Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo


Con esta práctica, los animales, que son hermafroditas, pugnan por ejercer de macho y poder así seguir fecundando




www.elperiodico.com













La babosa hermafrodita que apuñala a su pareja cuando copula - BBC News Mundo


Científicos descubrieron un comportamiento traumático de la babosa marina durante el apareamiento. Tras comenzar la cópula, estas babosas apuñalan en la cabeza a su pareja para inyectar químicos que cambian su conducta.




www.bbc.com














Generaciones sin descendencia en una sociedad que envejece
Nuestros antepasados , tenían tantas cosas interesantes que hacer durante el día, que no estaban drogados con el sexo como los occidentales de esta generación .

Al no existir anticonceptivos , invariablemente , todas las mujeres quedaban preñadas ya en la adolescencia e iniciaban ciclos reproductivos de unos 4 años , en los que estaba o embarazada, o recién parida, o dando de mamar a un bebé , o cuidando un bebé de 3 años que es cuando volvía a ovular ( a estar en celo ) y volvía a quedar embarazada.

*Las españolas y otras occidentales , al ser estériles , están entran en celo 10 días después de la regla , *que es cuando baja otro óvulo al útero y todo el cuerpo y la mente se dispone a ser inseminada y embarazada.


Para calcular la ovulación *hay que contar 14 días a partir del primer día de la regla*. El 13 y 15, es decir el día anterior y posterior a la ovulación, son los idóneos para que se produzca la concepción. Hay que tener en cuenta que la vida fértil de un óvulo dura entre 12 y 24 horas, mientras que la fertilidad del espermatozoide es de unas 72 horas.

Para un ciclo menstrual regular de 28 días, la ovulación se produciría el día 14.



Es algo tan antinatural estar en celo constantemente , que es la razón principal del histerismo de las españolas y otras occidentales. 

El deseo sexual en la mujer , es UNA URGENCIA POR QUEDARSE EMBARAZADA, igual que el hambre si llevas tiempo sin comer .

EL DESEO SEXUAL, es un síndrome de abstinencia. UNA ALARMA DEL CUERPO Y DE LA MENTE.

Se puede hacer la prueba de comer varias bolsas de doritos y no beber nada durante dos días . Esa terrible ansiedad por conseguir agua, es el equivalente al deseo sexual .


----------



## Play_91 (21 Dic 2019)

Ya puedes ser un guaperas para que una de <23 quiera contigo, algo que yo al menos no veo entre los hombres de este país.

Lo bueno es cuando un pintas calvorota te dice que él como máximo de 23 años, cuando yo mando a la mierda a las de <23 por crías pues a niñatas de esas edades no hay quien las aguante.

Deja a las chiquillas de esas edades echarse novios de su edad viejo asqueroso, no se que pinta una cría con un abuelo reventado por el muro de la calvicie, las patas de gallo, la barriga y la carapadre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Ya puedes ser un guaperas para que una de <23 quiera contigo, algo que yo al menos no veo entre los hombres de este país.
> 
> Lo bueno es cuando un pintas calvorota te dice que él como máximo de 23 años, cuando yo mando a la mierda a las de <23 por crías pues a niñatas de esas edades no hay quien las aguante.
> 
> Deja a las chiquillas de esas edades echarse novios de su edad viejo asqueroso, no se que pinta una cría con un abuelo reventado por el muro de la calvicie, las patas de gallo, la barriga y la carapadre.



No va contigo. Este hilo no es para lesbianas


MUCHO OJO CON LAS IDENTIDADES INVENTADAS !

Cada uno de nosotros tenemos infinidad de características que pueden ser irrelevantes o convertirlas en lo que suponemos que nos define.

Por ejemplo en España ser o no ser católico a nadie le importa cuando en otras épocas hubo guerras contra los protestantes o los musulmanes .

El color de la piel se pretende que sea tan intrascendente como el color del pelo , de hecho define más a una persona el hecho de ser calvo.



De los 8 mil millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta , en cada sitio se fijan y le dan importancia a lo que está estipulado socialmente y además es muy fácil de implantar. Lo hemos visto con la epidemia : Los vacunados contra los herejes no vacunados.

La mascarilla pasó a ser un símbolo de identidad como el hiyab.



En relación a la conducta sexual , es un impulso primario igual en todas las especies . El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed .



La bioquímica dirige a los individuos a buscar comida porque comer es imprescindible para sobrevivir , y a buscar pareja porque reproducirse es imprescindible para que sobreviva la especie.

¿ por qué una persona prefiere comer carne y otros vegetarianos?

¿ por qué unos fuman o beben alcohol y otras personas no lo prueban?

¿ por qué hay gente que es creyente y otros ateos?

¿ por qué unos son ahorradores y otros derrochadores?

¿ por qué unos son honrados y otros no?

¿ por qué a unas personas les gusta el futbol y otros no lo soportan?

¿ por qué unas personas son fieles y otros no?



En nuestra forma de ser y nuestros deseos influyen muchos factores , la educación sobre todo . El impulso de un niño sería comer caramelos y helados a todas horas pero se le educa , se le enseña a controlarse y saber renunciar a la constante búsqueda de placer y esa es la clave. Es a través del entrenamiento cuando una persona o animal es capaz de asociar determinadas actividades o alimentos con la producción de dopamina . Realmente no es el sabor de la comida ni la parafilia de turno sino que es un adicto a la dopamina que consigue con esa actividad.



La mayoría de la gente se vuelve adicta a su trabajo y a sus rutinas porque la incertidumbre asusta y angustia por lo tanto si sabe de antemano como va a ser su día evita la ansiedad que le provoca no saberlo . He visto vídeos de burros que han pasado su vida dando vueltas a una noria y que al soltarlos en un campo verde lejos de correr entusiasmados seguían dando vueltas a la noria imaginaria.



Tradicionalmente los niños heredaban el trabajo de sus padres porque lo aprendían desde niños y sus conexiones neuronales , su aprendizaje , formaba ya parte de su identidad. Picasso , Mozart , Beethoven , el abuelo y padre de Darwin , Michael Jackson , pero también mi primo el marinero que no ha hecho otra cosa en la vida desde que subió al barco de su padre a los 14 años y no se ha vuelto a bajar.



En relación a la maternidad , podemos ver en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra y que siguen existiendo hoy en día , que el control sobre la conducta sexual desaforada es muy estricto . De hecho actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación , que coincide con los países con más fertilidad . Son más que todas las occidentales de raza blanca y origen cristiano , es decir donde se ha implantado el llamado feminismo , que además coincide con los países que han sido atacados con el coronavirus .

Otra estadística sorprendente es que en los países donde sería imposible emitir First dates o mierdas semejantes, no ha habido muertos por coronavirus .



La cantidad de hijos que tiene una mujer en cada país no depende de la renta sino del concepto que le hayan impuesto desde la política . De la misma manera que hay motivaciones natalistas también las hay antinatalistas como las que estamos viendo en España desde hace décadas.



Indudablemente hay un comportamiento programado en las hembras de la especie humana como en cualquier otra hembra , que es el hecho de ser madre . Pero a ese impulso natural que determina su biología . Existimos porque desde principio de los tiempos nuestras antepasadas tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos con amor hasta que a su vez pudieron tener hijos . Quien sustituye a sus hijos por un gato , lógicamente es el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes .



Al instinto maternal hay que orientarlo . Aunque nacemos con el sistema operativo y los programas de serie, si no se activan no sirven para nada .

Es fundamental la impronta *una forma de adquirir aprendizajes* básicos para la supervivencia de una especie. Se trata de un fenómeno en el que convergen procesos psíquicos, biológicos y sociales.

una impronta es un aprendizaje que *hemos adquirido por el reconocimiento de cierto estímulo, en una etapa del desarrollo determinada*. El estímulo hacia el que se dirige nuestra sensibilidad generalmente depende de las necesidades de supervivencia de la especie.
Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las improntas implican aprender a reconocer a los padres o las parejas sexuales potenciales.
“impronta filial”, y se trata de un mecanismo innato que *se activa cuando un animal joven reconoce las características de sus progenitores*, específicamente de la madre, que generalmente es el primer ser al que se observa en el nacimiento.



Los que hemos criado animales mamíferos a biberón y aves con papilla separándolos de sus padres sabemos con certeza que su carácter, su temperamento , su identidad como especie cambiará para siempre.

Se suele hacer con animales salvajes como loros o aves rapaces para que se “ humanicen “ y no se asusten de las personas .

Decía Angel Cristo : Si separas muy pronto al tigre de su madre, será un gatito y no dará espectáculo , pero si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso. ( es decir , será tigre )



Cuento esto porque en el mismo pack del feminismo y la ideología de género está enviar a los bebés a las guarderías en la etapa más trascendental de su vida . Todas las madres crean un estrecho vínculo con sus bebés y la oxitocina que provoca el contacto les da felicidad y les crea adicción . Si es grave separar a una madre de su bebé , más grave es para el niño que buscará desesperadamente la cara de su madre entre tantas extrañas en la guardería . Se sentirá perdido y abandonado algo que para los primates es de extrema gravedad pues simplemente morirá al no ser amamantado por ninguna otra hembra y será atacado y su instinto lo sabe por eso activa su alarma que es llorar hasta que sufre el mismo proceso de adaptación como los pollitos de granja o los terneros de las granjas lecheras .

La no adquisición del instinto maternal de las españolas se gesta en las primeras semanas o meses de su vida en esos orfanatos llamados guarderías , las parafilias sexuales en los hombres , que se manifiestan sobre todo en el consumo de pornografía a falta de opciones reales, son derivadas de ese hecho .

Aberraciones que han normalizado los occidentales relacionadas con el sexo , para los africanos que han estado colgados de la teta de su madre hasta los 3 años son inconcebibles.



Pero si todo esto lo sé yo que no soy nadie , también los saben las élites que diseñan el modelo de sociedad y saben las consecuencias . Es obvio que alguien está financiando al ingente cantidad de pornografía gratis con sólo un clic y que hasta los niños pueden acceder . Es un ataque a la población occidental como se hizo con el opio en China y supuso la invasión y saqueo durante 200 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

CON EL FIN DE DESTRUIR A LAS FAMILIAS Y EXTERMINAR A AL POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA, 
han hecho creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo y luego cambiar. 

Alargar el tiempo de las mujeres en algún tipo de educación inútil o trabajos que no sirven para nada, es una estrategia diseñada para España en los despachos de los enemigos, para que las mujeres superen esa etapa natural y queden *SOLTERONAS ( AHORA LLAMADAS CARRUSELERAS ) 

La felicidad que requiere intoxicación, sea del tipo que sea, es espuria y no satisface. La felicidad auténticamente satisfactoria va acompañada del pleno ejercicio de nuestras facultades y de la plena comprensión del mundo en que vivimos *


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

Este hilo tampoco va para estériles anormales , que serán los últimos de una enorme cadena de supervivientes y cuyo patrimonio que haya acumulado a lo largo de su vida y heredado de sus antepasados, será donado por un estado marxista a una familia musulmana con 5 hijos, los que ocuparán el espacio en el planeta que no ocuparán los tuyos.


----------



## D4sser (21 Dic 2019)

JJAJAJAJAJ Mira que respeto los aportes conspiparanoicos de Ataraxio, pero me he escojonado con tu comentario


----------



## PepeRojo (21 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada etapa corresponde a un comportamiento muy definido . Está estrictamente diseñado por cientos de miles de años de evolución.
> De la misma manera que un pájaro construye su nido , diferente al de otra especie, casi todo lo que hacemos en la vida ya viene programado porque es imposible aprenderlo todo.
> Nuestro software sólo deja una pequeña parte en el disco duro para aprender situaciones cambiantes y crear vinculaciones.
> Por ejemplo las rutas para encontrar comida, el sitio donde dormir, los amigos o enemigos, cuales son las plantas venenosas , que tipo de fieras hay en el entorno, todo es o es aprendizaje, pero en lo fundamental para la supervivencia, sea una ballena, sea un lobo, sea un humano, ya está todo previsto.
> ...



Bueno, no lo sé, pero a los tíos que te dan rabo no les pones tantas pegas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Dic 2019)

sartenes a pelito o bombonas en las sedes.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada etapa corresponde a un comportamiento muy definido . Está estrictamente diseñado por cientos de miles de años de evolución.
> De la misma manera que un pájaro construye su nido , diferente al de otra especie, casi todo lo que hacemos en la vida ya viene programado porque es imposible aprenderlo todo.
> Nuestro software sólo deja una pequeña parte en el disco duro para aprender situaciones cambiantes y crear vinculaciones.
> Por ejemplo las rutas para encontrar comida, el sitio donde dormir, los amigos o enemigos, cuales son las plantas venenosas , que tipo de fieras hay en el entorno, todo es o es aprendizaje, pero en lo fundamental para la supervivencia, sea una ballena, sea un lobo, sea un humano, ya está todo previsto.
> ...



Son como los perros, cogen manías de sus ex dueños.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

Los despistados que se han perdido el hilo del antropocentrismo cartesiano, los remito a él 

¿ qué parte no se entiende que la vida es un suceso breve con el fin de transmitir tus genes a la siguiente generación antes de que te mueras ?

Una hembra humana de 30 años ya es premenopáusica. aunque a ella le hayan hecho creer que tiene 20.

¿ no se dan cuenta que hacer creer que la arandina es una niña de 8 años , desplaza la edad de maduración a lo que hasta hace unas décadas ya se le había pasado el arroz ? 

Sé por muchas fuentes que son estrategias de ingeniería social diseñadas en los despachos. Son de libro. desde la guardería , hasta obligar a estudios inservibles que evidentemente no han necesitado ni nuestras madres , ni abuelas , ni tatarabuelas para ser buenas madres . Ni siquiera lo necesita una gorila o una chimpancé. Lo único que pretenden es evitar por todos los medios que esa edad crítica en la vida de las mujeres concluya sin haber formado pareja fiel y habrán conseguido otra solterona estéril que pagará a lo largo de su vida unos 400.000 euros en impuestos.
Si la formación ( que realmente no se aprende nada útil ) si el tiempo que retienen a las mujeres en institutos y oposiciones chorra, fuese útil, no se fomentaría la llegada de millones de mujeres extranjeras, que por no saber, no saben ni el idioma. 
*
Tienen que hacer un esfuerzo cognitivo *para entender lo que es la vida. Realmente no se sabe lo que es. Hay bacterias que viven en aguas volcánicas a más de 100 grados y la hermana de Rajoy está muerta. 
No se sabe si la vida es energía envuelta en materia o materia que envuelve energía, en cualquier caso es un proceso biológico con unos fines concretos . 
Esta ideología extraña que todavía no tiene nombre y que domina la existencia de lo españoles *ES UN SECTA DESTRUCTIVA . *

La gente no lo ve, como tampoco lo ven los bobos que dan vueltas alrededor de la MECA. Pero ellos por lo menos pasan por la vida de una forma natural con sus familias e hijos y seguirán existiendo sus descendientes. 

Es esta y no ninguna de los cientos de miles de generaciones anteriores la más estrafalaria de la historia de la humanidad . Es un breve paréntesis que se recordará en el futuro cuando los nuevos pobladores reemplacen a esta anormal generación . 

Es como la etapa comunista en URSS y la China de Mao, se contará como una distopía durante siglos. 

Qué más tiene que fallar en España para que se reconozca el fracaso social ? ¿ que metan en la cárcel a todos los pocos hombres honrados por haber sido padres de familia y suelten a todos los delincuentes extranjeros ? 
vamos en camino de eso. *NO LO VEN ? *


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> JJAJAJAJAJ Mira que respeto los aportes conspiparanoicos de Ataraxio, pero me he escojonado con tu comentario



Si tanta pornografía, tan extrema , tan inconcebible , tan antinatural, tan aberrante y sobre todo tan DIDÁCTICA, 
si toda esa basura nunca vista que denigra a las personas hasta extremos parafílicos propios de un manicomio, 
*Si toda esa destrucción de la mente , de la esencia de lo que nos hace humanos ES GRATIS ....

-..... alguien lo paga para un fin concreto. y como puedes comprobar es evitar que se formen familias drogando a la gente con esa mierda. 

LA PORNOGRAFÍA EN SÍ MISMA ES UNA PARAFILIA. *


LA CIVILIZACIÓN, incluso en las tribus primitivas, ha buscado siempre fórmulas para calmar al mono loco pajillero . 
Desde la extirpación del clítoris incluso la circuncisión, y estrictas normas morales y legales, han buscado desviar la atención de las personas a una vida sana y productiva. 

Estamos viviendo una etapa de anticivilización tan destructiva y suicida que ni en Sodoma y Gomorra hubo tal caos social. 

Han hecho creer a la pava población blanca occidental, que ellos han descubierto el sexo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

es algo nuevo. la distopía que estamos viviendo , que es tremendamente destructiva y delirante, ha cogido muchas ideas del marxismo, pero ha incorporado elementos nuevos. No le han puesto nombre, por lo menos a nivel popular. pero es UNA SECTA. no es una ideología.
es mucho más grave pues se entromete completamente en la esencia y en la vida de las personas para dirigir cada paso que dan en la vida.

Algunas imposiciones como fichar en todos los trabajos incluso en los que por lógica no es posible, como ser marinero o que el acuerdo entre empleado y empleador pueda prescindir de esa patraña, han obligado a ese ritual, para hacer a la gente obediente y temerosa a las normas y consecuencias , OJO , SIEMPRE EN EL ÁMBITO LABORAL. porque la vida en familia sólo se busca destruirla .

Suponer que es familia que los pocos que tienen hijos, estos le odien y huyan a su habitación a jugar a la play cuando oyen llegar al padre en vez de recibirle con alegría y emoción, es la sociedad que nos están dejando


----------



## qbit (22 Dic 2019)

No has explicado una mierda de porqué no hay que emparejarse con mujeres mayores de 23 años, afirmación de lo más imbécil que he leído en este foro, y más todavía si reconoces que tenemos que reproducirnos más.

Una cosa es que el cuerpo deje de crecer a unas ciertas edades y otra que se pare la maduración psicológica e intelectual, lo que nos permite aprender de los errores y mejorar. Es que ni siquiera es cierto que se pare el crecimiento, pues el cerebro sigue realizando nuevas conexiones y reconfigurándose hasta la vejez o hasta que uno se muere.


----------



## God Hand (22 Dic 2019)

TDS_LCS y/o TDS_PTS, esas son las razones.


----------



## qbit (22 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hasta obligar a estudios inservibles que evidentemente no han necesitado ni nuestras madres , ni abuelas , ni tatarabuelas para ser buenas madres . Ni siquiera lo necesita una gorila o una chimpancé. Lo único que pretenden es evitar por todos los medios que esa edad crítica en la vida de las mujeres concluya sin haber formado pareja fiel y habrán conseguido otra solterona estéril que pagará a lo largo de su vida unos 400.000 euros en impuestos.
> Si la formación ( que realmente no se aprende nada útil ) si el tiempo que retienen a las mujeres en institutos y oposiciones chorra, fuese útil, no se fomentaría la llegada de millones de mujeres extranjeras, que por no saber, no saben ni el idioma.



Ahí sí tienes razón.


----------



## ElMatareyes (22 Dic 2019)

Este no era el vegano????






Menudo fanegas cuentacuentos desde la doritocueva eres tio ...
Aqui los que se pasan el dia escribiendo aqui y que en meses tienen tropochientosmil mensajes me dan una mezcla entre grima/vergüenza ajena.

Y de jóvenes nada .
Los jóvenes están en otra movida, en redes sociales/instagram/calle/twitter.
Forear aqui desde el anonimato es para losers 35/40eros. 

Y lo sabéis.
Sin acritud.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada etapa corresponde a un comportamiento muy definido . Está estrictamente diseñado por cientos de miles de años de evolución.
> De la misma manera que un pájaro construye su nido , diferente al de otra especie, casi todo lo que hacemos en la vida ya viene programado porque es imposible aprenderlo todo.
> Nuestro software sólo deja una pequeña parte en el disco duro para aprender situaciones cambiantes y crear vinculaciones.
> Por ejemplo las rutas para encontrar comida, el sitio donde dormir, los amigos o enemigos, cuales son las plantas venenosas , que tipo de fieras hay en el entorno, todo es o es aprendizaje, pero en lo fundamental para la supervivencia, sea una ballena, sea un lobo, sea un humano, ya está todo previsto.
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2019)

El_Matareyes dijo:


> Este no era el vegano????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que tú llamas jóvenes en una especie de alarde de superioridad, son por primera vez en la historia unos débiles mentales que han sido castrados en la educación pública , de la misma manera que igualan a las mujeres con los hombres, evidentemente igualan a los hombres con las mujeres, por lo tanto en este terrible etapa que te ha tocado vivir, te han despojado de tus testículos haciéndote creer que el colgajo que tienes entre las piernas es una simple jeringa para chutarte heroína. 
sigue con la play matando marcianitos mientras te comerán los ojos los hombres de verdad llegados de otras tierras, subnormal.


----------



## Palpatine (22 Dic 2019)

Yo pille a la mia con 21


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Ahí sí tienes razón.



siempre la tengo, porque soy racional, para bien y para mal. 

Por el contrario las personas emocionales ven la vida de una manera ingenua e infantil . más animal , más básica, sin analizar datos evidentes. 

Es significativo que las mismas personas que desmontaron una montaña gastando millones de euros suponiendo que el niño del pozo iba a estar vivo después de 3 semanas enterrado, son las que creen que son culpables los chavales del arandina : gente floja y emocional.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2019)

*se llama el síndrome del carrefour*

Consiste en un sesgo cognitivo en el que las mujeres tienen la delirante idea de que los hombres son como objetos en las estanterías que pueden elegir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

*Cuando alguien está muy agitado, le dan una droga; un tranquilizante, y se calma.*

una emoción puede cambiar tu química, y cambiar tu química puede cambiar tu emoción.

Las drogas alucinógenas se han producido sobre esta base. El tratamiento para problemas psiquiátricos también funciona de esta manera. Cuando alguien está muy agitado, le dan una droga; un tranquilizante, y se calma. Estas drogas de alguna manera bajan la tensión químicamente. Cualquier consumo de drogas es manipulación en el nivel de tu química. Cualquiera que sea la experiencia, hay una química de apoyo.
Cuando el biólogo habla de amor, en realidad está hablando de reproducción. Esto es solo un truco de la naturaleza para mantener las cosas en marcha. La naturaleza quiere perpetuarse a sí misma.

Si somos capaces de observar nuestro comportamiento sin estar influenciados por el antropocentrismo cartesiano en el que nos hemos educado, un mundo de conocimiento se abrirá ante nosotros.
Seremos capaces de ver que lo que llamamos amor, es simplemente un apego para unos fines biológicos y de supervivencia de la especie. Entenderemos que la emoción que llamamos amor y que nosotros sublimamos, queda muy escasa si la comparamos con la infinita pasión y devoción que siente un perro por su humano.


----------



## ZX8 (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> siempre la tengo, porque soy racional, para bien y para mal.
> 
> Por el contrario las personas emocionales ven la vida de una manera ingenua e infantil . más animal , más básica, sin analizar datos evidentes.



Eres una montaña de complejazos, principalmente porque no has tenido una juventud socialmente decente y se nota en muchas cosas, por ejemplo en que nunca probaste drogas y en prácticamente todas tus opiniones. Inventas en tu cabeza que puedes saber perfectamente lo que hay en la cabeza alguien que ha salido 3000 veces en pandillas de malotes y ligando, pero ni de lejos, y además se nota nítido qué vida has tenido.

El que va por 2789 un día estuvo en 3 y sabe perfectamente qué sentía y pensaba en ese momento. No lo entiendes porque jamás has pasado del 3 en nada. Tú no englobas al 3 pero el 2789 sí te engloba a ti y sabe qué pensarás mañana si mejoras, pero no a la inversa. El 2789 pensó como tú hace 3 décadas pero tú jamás merecerás pensar como el 2789.

Por ese complejazo cuando te demuestran aplastantemente algo, sigues repitiendo tu idea destrozado de odio creyéndote que así estás venciendo. O subiendo tus hilos ridículamente. Sólo haces el ridículo y te conviertes en más y más subnormal.

Para ti la verdad tiene importancia cero, sólo te importa la autoestimita. Porque no crees que puedas mejorar en nada ni que haya relación entre valía real y vida.

Sé que eres una mierda andante, pero aun así te aconsejo que dejes de matarte a esfuerzo por engañarte. Acepta las verdades. No inventes tu mundo. No asumas que tus inventos son ley porque sí, lo haces todo el tiempo.



> analizar datos evidentes.



-Abre hilo de los 20 modelos fitness más famosos y sus novias al lado.

-Abre hilo de las mejores pibonazas desconocidas que veas en Instagram y al lado sus novios NO FAMOSOS.

-Abre hilo ligando en badoo con las fotos de tu novio imaginario.

-Abre hilo listando las cantantes famosas que han salido con productores musicales (yo puse la lista muchas veces). Pon fotos de esas parejas.

-Joan Planas hizo vídeo "los guapos ligan fácil". Pon las capturas de ese vídeo que lo demuestran (las capturas demuestran lo contrario). Explica después por qué en los comentarios 200 subnormales gritan lo contrario a lo que el vídeo demuestra (por lo mismo que tú eres mierda).

Te matarías antes. Todas esas pruebas masacrarían las chorradas que repites, y eso sólo en este tema, en cualquier otro igual. Yo sí busco la verdad. Soy tu polo opuesto. Por eso me das tanto asco, porque yo soy lo que tú inventas ser.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

ZX8 dijo:


> Eres una montaña de complejazos, principalmente porque no has tenido una juventud socialmente decente y se nota en muchas cosas, por ejemplo en que nunca probaste drogas y en prácticamente todas tus opiniones. Inventas en tu cabeza que puedes saber perfectamente lo que hay en la cabeza alguien que ha salido 3000 veces en pandillas de malotes y ligando, pero ni de lejos, y además se nota nítido qué vida has tenido.
> 
> El que va por 2789 un día estuvo en 3 y sabe perfectamente qué sentía y pensaba en ese momento. No lo entiendes porque jamás has pasado del 3 en nada. Tú no englobas al 3 pero el 2789 sí te engloba a ti y sabe qué pensarás mañana si mejoras, pero no a la inversa. El 2789 pensó como tú hace 3 décadas pero tú jamás merecerás pensar como el 2789.
> 
> ...



He intentado leer así transversalmente la sarta de subnormalidades que sueltas de tu cerebro derroído, no has dado ni una, pero aunque así fuese ....

" ESTAR FUERA DEL REBAÑO TE PERMITE OBSERVAR " . Claro que no sincronizas con lo que digo , tu eres el típico tonto fabricado por el sistema para destruir españa ¿ cuántos hijos tienes subnormal ? ¿ cuantos hijos tenía tu abuelo a tu edad ? 

¿ no eres consciente que follar una vez más es como volverte a pinchar esas venas que tienes corroídas ? 

Eres un politoxicómano y tu vida como los tontos como tú , consiste en apaciguar la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia que te come por dentro. Por eso en los estados que protegen a sus gentes , se prohíben las drogas y la promiscuidad , para que no caigan en vidas infernales como la tuya.

Por darte una pista, he viajado por el mundo, he recorrido infinidad de países , he follado más y con más gente que tú en toda tu penosa vida, he estado en el ejército, he tenido profesiones siempre de cara al público y organizando a gente, trabajo con animales salvajes con los que hay que saber tratar , he vivido situaciones de extrema gravedad incluido un atentado en San Sebastián, le he visto la cara a la muerte muchas veces , pedazo de imbécil , no sabes a quien te diriges.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Objetivo: DESTRUIR ESPAÑA (por Damián Galerón) escalofriante análisis de la islamización de Europa por un profesor universitario


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

No te mereces la explicación . En cualquier caso, ahí va. por si alguien que tenga más capacidad que tú lo lee. Tú te vas al ignore porque nada de lo que salga de tu abobado cerebro me puede interesar. 
Cuando alguien está muy agitado, le dan una droga; un tranquilizante, y se calma.

una emoción puede cambiar tu química, y cambiar tu química puede cambiar tu emoción.

Las drogas alucinógenas se han producido sobre esta base. El tratamiento para problemas psiquiátricos también funciona de esta manera. Cuando alguien está muy agitado, le dan una droga; un tranquilizante, y se calma. Estas drogas de alguna manera bajan la tensión químicamente. Cualquier consumo de drogas es manipulación en el nivel de tu química. Cualquiera que sea la experiencia, hay una química de apoyo.
Cuando el biólogo habla de amor, en realidad está hablando de reproducción. Esto es solo un truco de la naturaleza para mantener las cosas en marcha. La naturaleza quiere perpetuarse a sí misma.

Si somos capaces de observar nuestro comportamiento sin estar influenciados por el antropocentrismo cartesiano en el que nos hemos educado, un mundo de conocimiento se abrirá ante nosotros.
Seremos capaces de ver que lo que llamamos amor, es simplemente un apego para unos fines biológicos y de supervivencia de la especie. Entenderemos que la emoción que llamamos amor y que nosotros sublimamos, queda muy escasa si la comparamos con la infinita pasión y devoción que siente un perro por su humano.


----------



## Κhaleesi (23 Dic 2019)

pues si lo que pides para tener pareja es una virgen, más te vale ser profesor de primero de la ESO
y como vienen las generaciones de hoy en día, quizás llegues tarde


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2019)

"Algo así como si te regalan un perro que ha sido de otra casa . Se siente ajeno . "

¿estás diciendo que el fenómeno de la adopción de mascotas no existe? Pues es tan natural que no es raro que un perro callejero te siga porque ha decidido que serás su dueño.


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ZX8 dijo:


> Eres una montaña de complejazos, principalmente porque no has tenido una juventud socialmente decente y se nota en muchas cosas, por ejemplo en que nunca probaste drogas



Que triste que una juventud te parezca decente sólo si se han probado drogas.

Según el resto de tu mensaje, alguien que nunca robó no puede juzgar al ladrón, o alguien que nunca mató, al asesino ¿no?

Y que mientras más te hayas hundido en la mierda, más altura moral tendrás.

Vivís en el reino del revés.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> "Algo así como si te regalan un perro que ha sido de otra casa . Se siente ajeno . "
> 
> ¿estás diciendo que el fenómeno de la adopción de mascotas no existe? Pues es tan natural que no es raro que un perro callejero te siga porque ha decidido que serás su dueño.



En la naturaleza no existe la propiedad. sólo la confianza y la jerarquía


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

¿ qué no entiendes ? ve por partes. 

Los humanos tenemos la tendencia de creernos el centro del universo. Realmente le pasa a cualquier ser vivo. El mundo gira en torno a nosotros.
No sólo es un sesgo antropocéntrico , sino que hay mucho de egocentrismo y vanidad. 

¿ a que te crees más listo que la media ? pues es algo matemáticamente imposible. 


Tu pequeño mundo es como la jaula de un canario . Ha nacido ahí y no se plantea que hay otro mundo más grande . Come , caga, canta, incluso se reproduce. No echa de menos lo que no conoce. 

Cuando dudes piensa en 7.800 millones de personas contemporáneos tuyos. Desde los esquimales que viven en iglús hasta los bereberes que viven en jaimas en el desierto o los bosquimanos que viven en chozas, en tribus exactamente igual que hace cien mil años. 
ESTÁN AHÍ, VIVOS, si quieres puedes ir a verlos , es cuestión que organices el viaje y salgas de tu jaulita. 

¿ en qué se diferencia su modo del vida del tuyo ? pues que ellos no están en una jaula, no son esclavos y viven en familias .


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> [...]
> Cuando dudes piensa en 7.800 millones de personas contemporáneos tuyos. Desde los esquimales que viven en iglús hasta los bereberes que viven en jaimas en el desierto o los bosquimanos que viven en chozas, en tribus exactamente igual que hace cien mil años.
> ESTÁN AHÍ, VIVOS, si quieres puedes ir a verlos , es cuestión que organices el viaje y salgas de tu jaulita.
> 
> ...




En realidad ellos también están en una jaula.

Nosotros tenemos la jaula del trabajo y forma de vida, pero podemos viajar y conocer a esa gente.

Ellos viven más libremente, pero no pueden salir de su pequeño mundo (aldea).

No digo que una sea más natural o deseable que la otra, simplemente que no hay modo perfecto ni mejor. Es como si en la vida tuviéramos que elegir un grupo de tarjetas para jugar, cada una tiene algo bueno y algo malo. No hay mejores ni peores, si cambiamos una tarjeta por otra, estamos cambiando un par bueno/malo por otro par bueno/malo.


----------



## Boga de ariete (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> En realidad ellos también están en una jaula.
> 
> Nosotros tenemos la jaula del trabajo y forma de vida, pero podemos viajar y conocer a esa gente.
> 
> ...



Es el concepto de vicisitud...

No está mal el hilo, me sorprende que haya por aquí alguien con inquietudes. 

Veo un pequeño problema, el sesgo que aplicas al comparar el mundo animal con el mundo humano.

Para ser concreto; es tan sencillo como lo siguiente: cuanto más sistemático e impostado es todo, mayor TOTALITARISMO (que no colectivismo) hay, y cuanto más "libre" y heterodoxo es todo mayor INDIVIDUALISMO hay. No hay un término medio, y ambas posibilidades son en sí mismas una vicisitud según el contexto.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Generaciones sin descendencia en una sociedad que envejece



La familia de sangre ya no se lleva, ahora se lleva la familia de luz. Tu aún no te has enterado parece que te has quedado atrás como los rancios conservadores que añoran el pasado. La sociedad evoluciona y avanza aunque tu te resignes.
No sólo te resignas a esto si no también te jode que la mujer sea libre y haga lo que le apetezca.
Si tu quieres dedicar tu vida a tu hobby, a montar en moto, bucear, escalada, viajar o lo que sea en vez de tener hijos y familia es respetable.
Si lo busca una mujer es que está loca y es una puta ¿no? Deja que cada uno decida como vivir su vida y sea feliz.


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

Spritz con mango. dijo:


> Es el concepto de vicisitud...
> 
> No está mal el hilo, me sorprende que haya por aquí alguien con inquietudes.
> 
> ...



Gracias por ponerle un nombre. Sirve para salir un poco de la ignorancia y poder profundizar en el futuro.

La idea que planteo básicamente me surgió hace unos años cuando leía el Tao Te Ching. Creo que es de lo más importante que me quedé de dicha lectura. No pude volver a mirar el mundo con los mismos ojos que antes luego de eso.

Lo malo que le veo a nuestras vicisitudes en comparación con los aborígenes que muestra Ataraxio es que nosotros somos conscientes de lo que perdemos si queremos cambiar nuestro estilo de vida por el "más primitivo" de aquellos. Nunca podremos hacerlo del todo, al tiempo de estar en la aldea africana extrañaremos alguna comodidad y querremos implementarla allí, dando puntapié inicial a la cadena de eventos que les llevará al progreso irremediablemente, como nos ha llevado a nosotros.

Sería expulsarlos del paraíso, como hemos sido expulsados nosotros.

Lo mejor es aceptar lo que tenemos y sacar el máximo provecho posible de esta vida que nos ha tocado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Dic 2019)

A falta de argumentos, ataques ad hominem.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Gracias por ponerle un nombre. Sirve para salir un poco de la ignorancia y poder profundizar en el futuro.
> 
> La idea que planteo básicamente me surgió hace unos años cuando leía el Tao Te Ching. Creo que es de lo más importante que me quedé de dicha lectura. No pude volver a mirar el mundo con los mismos ojos que antes luego de eso.
> 
> ...



Tú eres ya un juguete roto casi sin alma, poco puedes hacer con lo que no conoces.

La vida.


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tú eres ya un juguete roto casi sin alma, poco puedes hacer con lo que no conoces.
> 
> La vida.



Disculpa, pero no entendí tu respuesta. O tiene varias interpretaciones y no sé con cuál quedarme.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Disculpa, pero no entendí tu respuesta. O tiene varias interpretaciones y no sé con cuál quedarme.



Ves a gente libre en jaulas y abogas por aceptar lo que tenemos y sacar provecho.

¿Provecho exactamente de que?

Yo no acepto nada, si no me gusta algo lo cambio o lo lucho, pero nunca me rebajo a la doctrina ni acepto puntos de vistas de humanos lobotomizados.

Prefiero la soledad y la penuria antes que aceptar o intentar aprovecharme de la miseria moral.


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ves a gente libre en jaulas y abogas por aceptar lo que tenemos y sacar provecho.
> 
> ¿Provecho exactamente de que?
> 
> ...



Si para vos la soledad y la penuria es mejor que vivir lo que te ha tocado en la vida, entonces tenemos distinto concepto de lo que puede ser vivir dignamente.

Y no hablo de aprovechar la miseria moral.

Vivo en una ciudad de cuarta, donde hay mucho delito y a veces da miedo dejar la casa sola, pero no dejo que eso me prive de vivir, hacer algún curso sobre algo que me interesa, hacer deporte, cultivar un arte,... Un día me matarán por unas zapatillas, pero hasta entonces habré vivido como pude con lo que había.

Estoy muy lejos de cualquier lugar "interesante", ya sea con atractivos naturales, históricos o culturales. Vivo en medio de la pampa, sin mar, sin río, sin montaña, sin historia, sólo campo cientos de kilómetros a la redonda. Pero tuve la fortuna de unos buenos padres y a veces viajo sin moverme de mi casa, inmerso en la lectura de clásicos, o converso con amigos que no tengo al leer algún filósofo de la antigüedad.

A eso le llamo, por ejemplo, sacar provecho. Pero es mucho más, no tengo ganas de explayarme ahora, pero espero que te de una mejor idea de lo que pretendí decir.

Cada uno que haga como pueda, la vida nos pone al alcance algunas habilidades, algunos recursos, algunas herramientas, y no sirve de nada llorar por lo que no se tiene ni luchar por lo imposible. Ya he perdido tiempo en luchas estúpidas en el pasado. El mundo es como es.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2019)

El opener tiene toda la razón. Lo curioso es que en muchas sociedades todavía lo saben. 

En cambio en España, se produce esta falsa situacion donde las tias de 30 y 40 siguen teniendo pagafantas, como muestra de la degeneracion

La mujer solo puede amar a su marido si le desvirga cuando es joven. En cualquier otro caso lo que hace es meterse un súcubo en casa, porque al biología es la que es.

Pero bueno, los que no acepten esto que dice el opener ya se lo encotnrarán en la vida o en algun juzgado viogen


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> No has explicado una mierda de porqué no hay que emparejarse con mujeres mayores de 23 años, afirmación de lo más imbécil que he leído en este foro, y más todavía si reconoces que tenemos que reproducirnos más.



Me sorprende que digas tú esto, porque eres de los foreros a los que siempre he visto mas sensato, y te tragues esta progretada de lleno. Te pongo algunos apuntes:

-La biología de la mujer es distinta a la del hombre. Solo puede enchohcarse de quein le desvirga y a edades jovenes. Si no se aprovecha esto, no acaba amando a nadie. En España tienes un ejemplo de laboratorio de que pasa cuando ninguna mujer está con quien le desvirga

-El tema de la reproduccion es esto. Al no conocer lo que dice el opener, las mujeres pierden la mejor etapa de fertilidad. La retrasan y ademas se emparejan con hombres con los que nunca tendrán ningun vinculo emocional



qbit dijo:


> Una cosa es que el cuerpo deje de crecer a unas ciertas edades y otra que se pare la maduración psicológica e intelectual, lo que nos permite aprender de los errores y mejorar. Es que ni siquiera es cierto que se pare el crecimiento, pues el cerebro sigue realizando nuevas conexiones y reconfigurándose hasta la vejez o hasta que uno se muere.




Los hombres aprenden de los errores; las mujeres responden emocionalmente volviendose mas neuroticas. Estas poniendo tu biología en la femenina. 



ZX8 dijo:


> Eres una montaña de complejazos, principalmente porque no has tenido una juventud socialmente decente y se nota en muchas cosas, por ejemplo en que nunca probaste drogas y en prácticamente todas tus opiniones.



Ahora entendemos Blaster, porque estás tarado del todo. Eres un puto yonki desde la adolescencia.

Así estás, tarado y podrido, gilipollas


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> El opener tiene toda la razón. Lo curioso es que en muchas sociedades todavía lo saben.
> 
> En cambio en España, se produce esta falsa situacion donde las tias de 30 y 40 siguen teniendo pagafantas, como muestra de la degeneracion
> 
> ...



¿Y qué ocurre entonces si sos quien ha desvirgado a alguna mujer, luego se separan por algún motivo, y tras unos años vuelven a encontrarse?

¿Ahora sí que es un súcubo?

¿Es el hecho de desvirgarla la que la convierte en la ideal, o el de que no haya estado con nadie más?


----------



## Maledicencia (23 Dic 2019)

Yo me casé virgen a los 23 años con un hombre de 47. Antes había tenido una relación sentimental lésbica con una chica TLP que era mi compañera universitaria.


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Yo me casé virgen a los 23 años con un hombre de 47. Antes había tenido una relación sentimental lésbica con una chica TLP que era mi compañera universitaria.



Le faltan aliens.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En la naturaleza no existe la propiedad. sólo la confianza y la jerarquía



siempre pasas de puntillas o contestas otra cosa cuando pongo contraejemplos a tus argumentos. Cambia dueño con otra cosa, el caso es que los ejemplos de animales, sobre todo gatos y perros, que voluntariamente se van con un humano para que los cuide y le dan a cambio cariño y protección son legión (y a mí me ha pasado unas cuantas veces en México donde hay mucho perro callejero).

Un indicio más de que no sólo somos biología o que falta un término de la ecuación, como lo quieras ver. De todas formas en mucho de lo que dices estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> ¿Y qué ocurre entonces si sos quien ha desvirgado a alguna mujer, luego se separan por algún motivo, y tras unos años vuelven a encontrarse?
> 
> ¿Ahora sí que es un súcubo?
> 
> ¿Es el hecho de desvirgarla la que la convierte en la ideal, o el de que no haya estado con nadie más?



Es una chorrada. Una relación seria y sana no tiene nada que ver con eso. Cuántas chavalas habrán perdido la virginidad con tíos de los que ahora ni se acuerdan. La gente cambia, y ellas no son una excepción. Las personas que te gustaban con 16-17, es probable que ahora ni te interesen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> En realidad ellos también están en una jaula.
> 
> Nosotros tenemos la jaula del trabajo y forma de vida, pero podemos viajar y conocer a esa gente.
> 
> ...




*¿ viajar ?*

Eso no está en la esencia del ser humano . ¿ acaso somos cigüeñas o ñus ? 
*SOMOS GREGARIOS, TERRITORIALES , JERÁRQUICOS , POLÍGAMOS ,*
¿ cómo se sabe cuál es el modo de vida que nos corresponde ? pues el que más se acerque a nuestro comportamiento programado. 
De AHÍ el sentido de este hilo. 

EL HUMANO, como todas las especies, tiene unos tramos, unas edades, unas etapas o *FASES CRÍTICAS* muy determinadas, en cada una de ellas se espera de nosotros un comportamiento determinado . Una fuerza o impulso natural nos empuja a comportarnos como nuestros antepasados. 
Nuestra química cerebral nos recompensa o castiga si vamos por buen camino . 

Las quinceañeras, buscan el mejor macho posible , su Justin Bieber, por lo menos lo intentan, en su afán de encontrar el mejor padre para sus crías, el más exitoso y que mejor las pueda proteger. 
El ansia sexual , la fogosidad de las primeras semanas de noviazgo, es para asegurar la fecundación, no para darse gusto al chichi ..
Luego viene la calma, la concentración en preparar el nido porque la mente cambia suponiendo que hay un embarazo. Si no lo hay , el implacable instinto avisa de que esa pareja es estéril y debes de cambiarla cuanto antes porque si quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve. 

35 años es una mujer pre-menopáusica. No sólo en el aspecto físico, sino mental. Su vida ya ha pasado, sólo le queda observar. 

Los humanos pertenecen a su tierra como los pingüinos a su trozo de polo norte , y cada especie al lugar en el mundo en el que ha evolucionado. 
El hecho de que existan razas significa que ese asentamiento humano estuvo ahí generación tras generación durante decenas de miles de años. 

Los humanos abandonaban su tierra por necesidad , porque no había recursos para todos y se producían luchas, también para evitar la endogamia y la lucha por las hembras disponibles. 

EL DESTIERRO, después de la muerte, era el peor de los castigos. 
Lo demás es ser un vagabundo sin hogar ni familia , algo que siempre fue una desgracia. 

¿ cómo que no hay mejor o peor ? ¿ qué prefieres ser un caballo libre o tirar de un carro ? 

Lo que hace feliz a los seres vivos es el CONTROL SOBRE SU ENTORNO.

¿ de qué le sirve a un caballo atado a un carro tener toneladas de alfalfa si sólo puede comer un poco ? 

Por darte una pista , en los idiomas tribales no existe ni el concepto ni la palabra suicidio, ni tampoco divorcio , ni se plantean asesinar a sus hijos, ni traicionar a su familia, ni ansiolíticos . 

El ser humano actual prospera a pesar de todo, como también prosperan los pollos de granja, es un entorno artificial que " al primer corte de luz " morirán todos los pollos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una chorrada. Una relación seria y sana no tiene nada que ver con eso. Cuántas chavalas habrán perdido la virginidad con tíos de los que ahora ni se acuerdan. La gente cambia, y ellas no son una excepción. Las personas que te gustaban con 16-17, es probable que ahora ni te interesen.



confundes pareja, con camello proveedor de dopamina


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2019)

En el extranjero, y si no se puede, se admite la realidad, que es no vas a vincular a mujeres.

Es un error gravísimo meterte en casa y con acceso a tu patrimonio a una tía que no hayas desvrigado


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> confundes pareja, con camello proveedor de dopamina



Si así veis las cosas, así os va... ¿Por qué queréis una virgen?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Si tienes 40 años y sigues buscando pareja, siento decirte que has mal vivido tu vida.
Ya es demasiado tarde. NO SE PUEDE VOLVER ATRÁS. 

Tú puedes servir de ejemplo para que otros no sigan tus pasos. Será tu servicio a la humanidad. 

40 años , para nuestros antepasados, era la antesala de la muerte . No es que el organismo no pudiese llegar a edades avanzadas como en la actualidad, simplemente que generaciones jóvenes y fuertes competían por los recursos. 

Un cuarentón en una pelea tribal era el primero que caía. Sólo si tenía prestigio, si había conseguido formar una familia e hijos que le protegiesen, podría ser respetado . Un cuarentón habría vivido muchas más situaciones arriesgadas, habría comido muchos más alimentos insanos, estaría sin dientes, con huesos rotos y quemado por el sol . 

POR LO TANTO, NO LE QUEDABA TIEMPO DE FORMAR UNA FAMILIA DESDE EL PRINCIPIO PORQUE NO IBA A PODER CRIAR A LOS HIJOS. 

Otra cosa es que atrajese al núcleo familiar a una jovencita para incorporarla al harem y que estuviese protegida por la familia en caso de necesidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Si así veis las cosas, así os va... ¿Por qué queréis una virgen?



Los animales no andan FOLLANDO sin ton ni son , quizás los monos en el zoo que no tienen nada mejor que hacer. 

Los animales que se emparejan, al igual que los humanos, lo hacen porque sus crías requieren de la ayuda de ambos para sobrevivir. 
A una cierva , o una cebra, cuyas crías pacen y corretean a los 10 minutos de nacer no necesitan del macho. 
Pero los animales que anidan y los de madriguera ,como los humanos deben ASEGURARSE, que el macho que la va a fecundar, se hará cargo de ayudar en la crianza .

Los guacamayos tardan años en ganarse la confianza antes de llegar a la cópula. 

EL CORTEJO, el enamoramiento es una fase imprescindible antes de llegar al coito, y estamos hablando de animales.


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los animales no andan FOLLANDO sin ton ni son , quizás los monos en el zoo que no tienen nada mejor que hacer.
> 
> Los animales que se emparejan, al igual que los humanos, lo hacen porque sus crías requieren de la ayuda de ambos para sobrevivir.
> A una cierva , o una cebra, cuyas crías pacen y corretean a los 10 minutos de nacer no necesitan del macho.
> ...



Ya, ¿y? ¿Que pasa, que por no ser una adolescente virgen ya no vale?


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¿ viajar ?*
> 
> Eso no está en la esencia del ser humano . ¿ acaso somos cigüeñas o ñus ?
> *SOMOS GREGARIOS, TERRITORIALES , JERÁRQUICOS , POLÍGAMOS ,*



Digo viajar como podría haber mencionado cualquier otra actividad que podemos hacer y ellos no. Por ejemplo: recibir conocimiento de alguien que vivió hace 2500 años en un libro. Comunicarnos con gente de la otra punta del mundo. Imaginar y expresar sentimientos, sensaciones, emociones de mil maneras. Lo que te parezca.

No todo es blanco ni todo negro.

Ellos tienen sus cartas.

Nosotros tenemos las nuestras.

Ellos viven con las que le tocaron.

Nos toca aprender a vivir con las nuestras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Digo viajar como podría haber mencionado cualquier otra actividad que podemos hacer y ellos no. Por ejemplo: recibir conocimiento de alguien que vivió hace 2500 años en un libro. Comunicarnos con gente de la otra punta del mundo. Imaginar y expresar sentimientos, sensaciones, emociones de mil maneras. Lo que te parezca.
> 
> No todo es blanco ni todo negro.
> 
> ...



No puedes aprender nada después de los 23, todo lo que leas lo olvidarás en 5 minutos, de este hilo , quizás recuerdes lejanamente algo mañana porque te ha tocado las fibras, pero dentro de una semana, ni te acordarás de que lo has leído.

Olvidas todo , absolutamente todo, Sólo repites patrones de comportamiento aprendidos antes de los 23. 
Aunque tú no lo quieras creer, analizate .


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Ya puedes ser un guaperas para que una de <23 quiera contigo, algo que yo al menos no veo entre los hombres de este país.
> 
> Lo bueno es cuando un pintas calvorota te dice que él como máximo de 23 años, cuando yo mando a la mierda a las de <23 por crías pues a niñatas de esas edades no hay quien las aguante.
> 
> Deja a las chiquillas de esas edades echarse novios de su edad viejo asqueroso, no se que pinta una cría con un abuelo reventado por el muro de la calvicie, las patas de gallo, la barriga y la carapadre.



Ese es el quid de la cuestión. Está muy bien eso de exigir una chavalita de 20 estando ya en los 40, pero claro, para que una de esas quiera salir contigo has de ser guapo. Para empezar, CON PELO Y BUEN FISICO (no gorila ciclado, sino estar en buena forma), porque tienes la dura competencia que son los tíos más jóvenes que tú. Como no tengas un cierto aspecto juvenil, vas listo. 

Eso de pedir lo que no que tú no puedes ofrecer...


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Determinismo biológico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El determinismo biológico se plantea hoy en términos de determinismo genético, un conjunto de teorías que defienden la posibilidad de dar respuestas últimas al comportamiento de los seres vivos a partir de su estructura genética. Por lo tanto, la conducta, tanto de los animales como del ser humano, obedece a formas que han sido necesarias para la supervivencia de sus genes, y que se extienden a complejos sistemas sociales adaptados a su más favorable proceso evolutivo. 

El determinismo biológico usa la «ciencia» para perpetuar el machismo

el determinismo biológico *se refiere* a la «_idea de que el comportamiento humano es innato, está determinado por los genes, el tamaño del cerebro, u otros atributos biológicos. La negación del libre albedrío es inherente al determinismo biológico: los individuos no tienen control interno sobre su comportamiento y carácter, y, por lo tanto, no son responsables de sus acciones_»_._ Desestima por completo el rol social y el entorno cultural que influencian los comportamientos y otras características. 

El concepto de «esencialismo» apunta a la idea de que existen personalidades o características únicamente masculinas y únicamente femeninas, sin influencias culturales o contextuales. Esta idea se utilizó y se sigue utilizando para perpetuar y justificar las limitaciones discriminatorias con respecto a las emociones de las mujeres, sus actividades y su participación en la esfera pública.
El determinismo biológico, del mismo modo, usa la idea de características “inherentes” para justificar la superioridad masculina y *sostiene la idea de que los hombres son naturalmente más fuertes y racionales y, por lo tanto, inherentemente más inteligentes que las mujeres*, y que una persona nace varón o mujer únicamente, con características masculinas o femeninas bien definidas. Esta distinción resulta en la diferenciación entre lo «público» y lo «privado», y, gracias a que los hombres son «inherentemente buenos líderes», solo ellos pueden tener acceso a la «esfera pública».
En resumidas cuentas, *el determinismo biológico hace referencia a la idea de que las posiciones sociales de los hombres y las mujeres se configuran y determinan mediante diferencias sexuales.* Por ejemplo, el determinismo biológico se usó para argumentar que las mujeres están genéticamente predispuestas a tener un carácter maternal y de cuidado, mientras que los hombres son propensos a ser aventureros y violentos. 


Durante la segunda ola del feminismo, para poder desmantelar la teoría del determinismo biológico, las académicas feministas descubrieron que era útil distinguir entre sexo y género. El sexo se identificó como la diferencia biológica, mientras que el género se abordó como constructo social. Las habilitó a argumentar que varias diferencias entre hombres y mujeres están construidas socialmente y podrían cambiarse. 

*Simone de Beauvoir*, filósofa y feminista, aplicó el esencialismo a la experiencia de vida de las mujeres y señaló: *«No se nace mujer, se llega a serlo. La discriminación social provoca en las mujeres efectos morales e intelectuales tan profundos que parecen estar causados por la naturaleza»*, y desafió la noción de que las características femeninas están basadas únicamente en nuestra biología.


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No puedes aprender nada después de los 23, todo lo que leas lo olvidarás en 5 minutos, de este hilo , quizás recuerdes lejanamente algo mañana porque te ha tocado las fibras, pero dentro de una semana, ni te acordarás de que lo has leído.
> 
> Olvidas todo , absolutamente todo, Sólo repites patrones de comportamiento aprendidos antes de los 23.
> Aunque tú no lo quieras creer, analizate .



Esto no sólo es determinista, sino que es mentira.

Hace mucho he pasado esa edad. No sé a qué te referís. Ahora mismo podría tocarte algunos temas con la guitarra, que comencé a aprender PASADOS LOS 30.

Ahora mismo podría hablarte en algún idioma que comencé a aprender LLEGANDO A LOS 30.

Podría ser capaz de apreciar distintos estilos arquitectónicos, sabores, estilos, que he conocido bastante pasados los 30.

Si no has llegado a los 23, no te preocupes, tenés toda la vida por delante y cada persona es un universo y puede comenzar cada día con intenciones de cambiar su mundo para bien.

Si has pasado los 23 y pensás así, todavía estás a tiempo de cambiar esa mentalidad y hacer de la vida algo más interesante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Esto no sólo es determinista, sino que es mentira.
> 
> Hace mucho he pasado esa edad. No sé a qué te referís. Ahora mismo podría tocarte algunos temas con la guitarra, que comencé a aprender PASADOS LOS 30.
> 
> ...



¿ sigues siendo la misma de siempre ? Sí

Pues eso. Lo que has aprendido son trucos de elefante de circo que no sirven para nada


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ sigues siendo la misma de siempre ? Sí
> 
> Pues eso. Lo que has aprendido son trucos de elefante de circo que no sirven para nada



Soy hombre.

No sé a qué te referís sobre si soy el mismo de siempre.

Tendré la misma esencia en el fondo del corazón, pero mi vida es algo radicalmente diferente a la de cuando tenía 23.

Ninguna persona decente se estanca a los 23.

Trucos de elefante de circo nada.

No hay determinismo en nosotros. Podemos generalizar, decir que tds pts (menos mamá), despreciar a los yonkis, estos o aquellos.

Pero cada humano tiene día a día la oportunidad para empezar de nuevo.

Hasta el día de nuestra muerte.

Así lo veo yo, así lo practico, así lo promuevo, así he inspirado a mucha gente a mi alrededor para perder esos miedos tontos y salir de la cárcel mental en que se encerraban con el "no, ya soy grande".

Insisto, no coincido con lo que decís. Y nada de lo que puedas contar me podrá cambiar este punto de vista, porque es una de las mayores certezas que tengo, es mía y me acompaño toda la vida dándome fuerzas que muchos no entienden de dónde obtengo, pero cuyo origen es muy simple: mantener el espíritu siempre vivo.

23, ¿de dónde sacas ese número? ¿por qué 23 y no 22, o 24? ¿no te das cuenta?

Si me dejo llevar por la empatía, me da pena que haya gente que piense como vos. Conozco casos y a la larga o cambian la forma de ver las cosas o se amargan y vuelven malos por la frustración, como un perro atado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Soy hombre.
> 
> No sé a qué te referís sobre si soy el mismo de siempre.
> 
> ...




Mira hombre, ¿ cuántos hijos tenía tu abuelo a tu edad ? ¿ necesitó saber tocar la guitarra ? no seas ingenuo. 

23 AÑOS, es la edad en la que se acaba la maduración. es decir entender el mundo que te rodea. 
Unos años antes se deja de crecer. A partir de ahí el cerebro se convierte en un bloque de cemento,. 

Es completamente imposible adiestrar a un lobo adulto que se haya capturado en el bosque. 
jamás aprenderá nada, solo huirá y se mostrará agresivo. Sin embargo a un perro joven le puedes enseñar de todo. 

PERRO VIEJO , NO APRENDE TRUCOS NUEVOS . 

( de nada )


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mira hombre, ¿ cuántos hijos tenía tu abuelo a tu edad ? ¿ necesitó saber tocar la guitarra ? no seas ingenuo.
> 
> 23 AÑOS, es la edad en la que se acaba la maduración. es decir entender el mundo que te rodea.
> Unos años antes se deja de crecer. A partir de ahí el cerebro se convierte en un bloque de cemento,.
> ...



Soy consciente de que no pude obtener lo que mi padre a mi edad. Para lo de mi abuelo todavía estoy a tiempo. Se casó siendo un año más viejo que yo hoy.

No voy a suicidarme por no haber formado una familia a los 23. Acepto lo que me ha tocado y saco el máximo partido.

No sé si a vos se te habrá convertido el cerebro en un bloque de cemento, si es así, te digo que cada día tenés la oportunidad de volver a hacerlo maleable. Si sólo conocés viejos tercos y necios, has tenido malos ejemplos.

No soy un lobo adulto. Soy algo diferente, soy un hombre.

Si fuera como decís, no existiría el perdón y el único castigo para todo sería la pena de muerte.

Sos libre de solidificar tu mente y cerrarte de por vida. De no aprender trucos nuevos y ser como un perro viejo.

Yo soy libre de mantenerme vivo y con el espíritu joven.

A ver qué pensamos dentro de 20-30 años si aún existe este foro y nos acordamos de compartir la experiencia. Cada cual siga su camino.

El "De Nada" tuyo sólo transmite la arrogancia de que es capaz alguien que piensa que la vida acaba a los 23 y luego se cierra en sí mismo. Es necedad. Ojalá un día le des una oportunidad al cambio.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No puedes aprender nada después de los 23, todo lo que leas lo olvidarás en 5 minutos, de este hilo , quizás recuerdes lejanamente algo mañana porque te ha tocado las fibras, pero dentro de una semana, ni te acordarás de que lo has leído.
> 
> Olvidas todo , absolutamente todo, Sólo repites patrones de comportamiento aprendidos antes de los 23.
> Aunque tú no lo quieras creer, analizate .



Eso es simplemente mentira, y lo sabes. Entonces directamente mandamos a tomar por culo a todos los operarios que tienen que aprender formas nuevas de trabajar y manejo de maquinaria moderna que pasen de los 23. Y a los abuelos ni los dejamos matricularse en las universidades. Mandamos a tomar por el culo a todos los que se apuntan a escuelas de idiomas, a todos aquellos jubilados que aprenden a un ordenador... la vida es aprendizaje.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Dic 2019)

LOL.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es simplemente mentira, y lo sabes. Entonces directamente mandamos a tomar por culo a todos los operarios que tienen que aprender formas nuevas de trabajar y manejo de maquinaria moderna que pasen de los 23. Y a los abuelos ni los dejamos matricularse en las universidades. Mandamos a tomar por el culo a todos los que se apuntan a escuelas de idiomas, a todos aquellos jubilados que aprenden a un ordenador... la vida es aprendizaje.



Así es. Yo le he dado varios giros a mi vida, el último fué a los 52 años, hace casi 6.

Estoy negociando un cambio de trabajo y es con cambio de país. Pretender que los 23 años es el límite se me antoja pretencioso. A los 23 años yo ya llevaba 6 años trabajando. Me quedaba muchiiiiiisimo por aprender. Y lo que me queda.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Así es. Yo le he dado varios giros a mi vida, el último fué a los 52 años, hace casi 6.
> 
> Estoy negociando un cambio de trabajo y es con cambio de país. Pretender que los 23 años es el límite se me antoja pretencioso. A los 23 años yo ya llevaba 6 años trabajando. Me quedaba muchiiiiiisimo por aprender. Y lo que me queda.



No es que sea pretencioso, es que es una burrada como un piano


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Tumama dijo:


> Soy consciente de que no pude obtener lo que mi padre a mi edad. Para lo de mi abuelo todavía estoy a tiempo. Se casó siendo un año más viejo que yo hoy.
> 
> No voy a suicidarme por no haber formado una familia a los 23. Acepto lo que me ha tocado y saco el máximo partido.
> 
> ...



No lo has entendido. 
Como puedes comprobar, no has aprendido nada


----------



## Lucifer Rising (23 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Si así veis las cosas, así os va... ¿Por qué queréis una virgen?



Todos sabemos la respuesta.

Porque la tendrán pequeña, follarán mal, o cualquier otra cosa de la que se sientan inseguros y piensen que una mujer que haya estado con otro es más probable que pase de ellos.

Es como los que piden que no trabajen las mujeres.

¿Para qué?

Pues para que dependan económicamente de ellos y no puedan abandonarlos.

Son tan inseguros que en lugar de confiar en poder retener a su pareja, quieren que sea el Estado el que la obligue a estar con ellos (ya sea impidiéndolas trabajar, divorciarse, adulterio, etc.)


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No puedes aprender nada después de los 23, todo lo que leas lo olvidarás en 5 minutos, de este hilo , quizás recuerdes lejanamente algo mañana porque te ha tocado las fibras, pero dentro de una semana, ni te acordarás de que lo has leído.
> 
> Olvidas todo , absolutamente todo, Sólo repites patrones de comportamiento aprendidos antes de los 23.
> Aunque tú no lo quieras creer, analizate .



ya te demostré que esto es falso, cómo andas diciendo esta memez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es simplemente mentira, y lo sabes. Entonces directamente mandamos a tomar por culo a todos los operarios que tienen que aprender formas nuevas de trabajar y manejo de maquinaria moderna que pasen de los 23. Y a los abuelos ni los dejamos matricularse en las universidades. Mandamos a tomar por el culo a todos los que se apuntan a escuelas de idiomas, a todos aquellos jubilados que aprenden a un ordenador... la vida es aprendizaje.



un músico puede aprender una nueva sinfonía, un taxista puede aprender a conducir un camión, pero un albañil de 50 años, jamás será capaz de concentrarse en un texto, memorizarlo y saber interpretar lo que dice. 
Un arquitecto podrá diseñar un edificio , pero pondrá los ladrillos torcidos. 

Los que se apuntan en una escuela de idiomas , después de 5 años , cabe la posibilidad que puedan hablar como este bebé, pero lo dudo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Todos sabemos la respuesta.
> 
> Porque la tendrán pequeña, follarán mal, o cualquier otra cosa de la que se sientan inseguros y piensen que una mujer que haya estado con otro es más probable que pase de ellos.
> 
> ...



El principal lavado de cerebro que ha trastornado por completo a la sociedad occidental llevándola a su extinción , es hacerles creer que la razón de emparejarse de forma temporal es follar hasta que se pasen las ganas , y no formar familias. 

EL MATRIMONIO, es una forma de celibato. 

Si el sexo diese felicidad, las putas ( las que cobran y las que no ) serían felices .


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> un músico puede aprender una nueva sinfonía, un taxista puede aprender a conducir un camión, pero un albañil de 50 años, jamás será capaz de concentrarse en un texto, memorizarlo y saber interpretar lo que dice.
> Un arquitecto podrá diseñar un edificio , pero pondrá los ladrillos torcidos.
> 
> Los que se apuntan en una escuela de idiomas , después de 5 años , cabe la posibilidad que puedan hablar como este bebé, pero lo dudo.



¿Ahora me subes la edad a los 50? La gente aprenderá más o menos según el interés que le ponga. El interés es básico para aprender. Vienen Rumanos, moros y negros aquí que en dos semanas aprenden a hablar el puto idioma correctamente y no es que sean jóvenes


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Todos sabemos la respuesta.
> 
> Porque la tendrán pequeña, follarán mal, o cualquier otra cosa de la que se sientan inseguros y piensen que una mujer que haya estado con otro es más probable que pase de ellos.
> 
> ...



Cae de cajón que si la única motivación para estar con un hombre es que te succione el clítoris preferirás a un succionador de clítoris que además no ronca. 
Y si fuese que te bombee dentro de la vulva, preferirás un martillo pilón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Ahora me subes la edad a los 50? La gente aprenderá más o menos según el interés que le ponga. El interés es básico para aprender. Vienen Rumanos, moros y negros aquí que en dos semanas aprenden a hablar el puto idioma correctamente y no es que sean jóvenes



¿ qué edad tienen esos en los que estás pensando ? 

¿ de verdad no eres consciente que tú y toda la gente que conoces hace al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior ?


----------



## Lucifer Rising (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No puedes aprender nada después de los 23, todo lo que leas lo olvidarás en 5 minutos, de este hilo , quizás recuerdes lejanamente algo mañana porque te ha tocado las fibras, pero dentro de una semana, ni te acordarás de que lo has leído.
> 
> Olvidas todo , absolutamente todo, Sólo repites patrones de comportamiento aprendidos antes de los 23.
> Aunque tú no lo quieras creer, analizate .



Esto es delirante.

Es increíble, hablas como si lo que dices fuesen datos científicos incontestables y no tontadas random sin ninguna evidencia, fuente, o estudio, que los sustente.

Una cosa es que el cerebro vaya perdiendo plasticidad con la edad y la otra es que a partir de los 23 no puedes aprender nada y lo olvides a los 5 minutos. Cosa rotundamente falsa, como cualquier persona normal puede afirmar. De hecho, el cerebro sigue desarrollándose pasada esa edad.

Será que no me acuerdo yo perfectamente de las tontadas que han publicado varios foreros, como el Nini, por mucho tiempo que haya pasado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Esto es delirante.
> 
> Es increíble, hablas como si lo que dices fuesen datos científicos incontestables y no tontadas random sin ninguna evidencia, fuente, o estudio, que los sustente.
> 
> ...



¿ qué edad tienes ?


----------



## Tumama (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No lo has entendido.
> Como puedes comprobar, no has aprendido nada



No, el asunto del hilo era otro, pero por llevar la contra te has encerrado en mantener la postura equivocada.

Quédate ahí, no me cambia nada. Al fin y al cabo cada quien elige cómo vivir.

Para alguien como yo y algunos otros de los foreros que han participado educadamente de este hilo y sin ataques ad-hominem como los tuyos, o suposiciones equivocadas respecto al otro, como las tuyas, es triste ver a la gente que se encasilla en ideas como las tuyas.

Respecto a lo de las vírgenes de menos de 23, no tengo mucho para decir, no sé sobre el tema, sería algo dificilísimo de encontrar en mi mundo. Pero sobre lo de que dejamos de aprender a los 23, eso te lo niego en primera persona como el resto.

Suerte.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué edad tienen esos en los que estás pensando ?
> 
> ¿ de verdad no eres consciente que tú y toda la gente que conoces hace al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior ?



¿En serio? ¿Te crees que la gente no tiene inquietudes a parte de vivir su día a día como bonobós? En mi caso particular yo te certifico que sé y no se me olvidan cosas que no sabía hasta hace unos cuantos meses, y tengo 34 años. He sido autodidacta la mayor parte de mi vida muy pasados los 23 años.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cae de cajón que si la única motivación para estar con un hombre es que te succione el clítoris preferirás a un succionador de clítoris que además no ronca.
> Y si fuese que te bombee dentro de la vulva, preferirás un martillo pilón.



es que en el sexo hay algo más que frotación de materiales orgánicos, que no te enteras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿En serio? ¿Te crees que la gente no tiene inquietudes a parte de vivir su día a día como bonobós? En mi caso particular yo te certifico que sé y no se me olvidan cosas que no sabía hasta hace unos cuantos meses, y tengo 34 años. He sido autodidacta la mayor parte de mi vida muy pasados los 23 años.



Eres el mismo de entonces. No has cambiado nada. Siento ponerte un espejo delante si tu reflejo te disgusta, pero no veo la razón por la que tengas que enfadarte. Excepto tú , que eres un ser de luz excepcional super inteligente y que has hecho muchas cosas en la vida, por lo general el común de los mortales, a partir de los 23 años ya no cambia. 

De hecho a la gente le encanta la idea de " no cambies " porque hacerlo les agobia


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

pero ¿ en qué quedamos ? el ser humano es un intelectual que trasciende de la biología y sublima el conocimiento ...

o es esa persona cuya única motivación en la vida es comer, beber, fumar, drogarse, y volver a echar otro polvo como un berraco en celo ? 

a ver si nos aclaramos.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eres el mismo de entonces. No has cambiado nada. Siento ponerte un espejo delante si tu reflejo te disgusta, pero no veo la razón por la que tengas que enfadarte. Excepto tú , que eres un ser de luz excepcional super inteligente y que has hecho muchas cosas en la vida, por lo general el común de los mortales, a partir de los 23 años ya no cambia.
> 
> De hecho a la gente le encanta la idea de " no cambies " porque hacerlo les agobia



No te equivoques, soy la persona más normal y corriente que ahora mismo te puedes echar a la cara. Y sí, menos mal que cambié, porque yo a los 23 años era una puta inútil. La gente cambia, siempre está cambiando a mejor, no te queda otra. Yo te puedo certificar que cuando de verdad aprendes es cuando te tomas las cosas en serio, y que tu cabeza siempre va a recibir información. Otra cosa es que con la edad te cueste más asimilar conocimientos, pero que me vendas que un cerebro se blinda por arte de magia cuando cumples 23 es descabellado, y no te lo estoy diciendo yo sola.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te equivoques, soy la persona más normal y corriente que ahora mismo te puedes echar a la cara. Y sí, menos mal que cambié, porque yo a los 23 años era una puta inútil. La gente cambia, siempre está cambiando a mejor, no te queda otra. Yo te puedo certificar que cuando de verdad aprendes es cuando te tomas las cosas en serio, y que tu cabeza siempre va a recibir información. Otra cosa es que con la edad te cueste más asimilar conocimientos, pero que me vendas que un cerebro se blinda por arte de magia cuando cumples 23 es descabellado, y no te lo estoy diciendo yo sola.



Da igual tu opinión o la percepción que tengas de ti misma, es como si opinase una jirafa en un zoo. 

A medida que maduras, tu mente cambia, hasta esta generación una mujer de 30 años que no estuviese casada con hijos, sólo podría ser viuda o lesbiana. Hasta las feas encontraban un feo para formar una familia. La opción de la soledad no se la planteaba nadie, y mucho menos el divorcio, no porque fuese ilegal, sino porque era inconcebible. para que lo entiendas en tu mente manipulada, un divorcio es un ataque a tu propia familia, a ti misma. Es, en parámetros delirantes de la sociedad occidental , como si abandonases a tu gato en medio de la calle. 

Suponer que la civilización siempre estuvo equivocada y que los antiguos eran estúpidos ignorantes, es una muestra más de tu vanidad y egocentrismo. No sé si podrías interpretar un texto de platón , aristóteles o Descartes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te equivoques, soy la persona más normal y corriente que ahora mismo te puedes echar a la cara. Y sí, menos mal que cambié, porque yo a los 23 años era una puta inútil. La gente cambia, siempre está cambiando a mejor, no te queda otra. Yo te puedo certificar que cuando de verdad aprendes es cuando te tomas las cosas en serio, y que tu cabeza siempre va a recibir información. Otra cosa es que con la edad te cueste más asimilar conocimientos, pero que me vendas que un cerebro se blinda por arte de magia cuando cumples 23 es descabellado, y no te lo estoy diciendo yo sola.



Lo que tu crees que crees, entiéndelo , que si es lo mismo que cree otra igual que tú, es porque estaba diseñado en un despacho para que así fuese. Si hubieses nacido en Argelia o en Arabia Saudita, ahora tendrías un burka , estarías rodeada de tus 6 hijos rezando el Corán y tan feliz .


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los despistados que se han perdido el hilo del antropocentrismo cartesiano, los remito a él
> 
> ¿ qué parte no se entiende que la vida es un suceso breve con el fin de transmitir tus genes a la siguiente generación antes de que te mueras ?
> 
> ...




Hola ATA,

*“Nacer con un padre viejo es más peligroso que nacer con una madre vieja”*
*El mapa más preciso del genoma humano confirma la mayor tasa de mutaciones en los espermatozoides*

*Los hijos de padres mayores tienen más riesgo de sufrir enfermedades de origen genético*
*La edad del padre en el momento de la concepción influiría más que la de la madre.
El estudio concluye que los hijos cuyo padre tiene 20 años cuentan con una media de 25 nuevas mutaciones, mientras que los hijos cuyo padre ha cumplido los 40 suman hasta 65.


Te lo pongo en colorines para que lo leas bien
TALUEC *


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Da igual tu opinión o la percepción que tengas de ti misma, es como si opinase una jirafa en un zoo.
> 
> A medida que maduras, tu mente cambia, hasta esta generación una mujer de 30 años que no estuviese casada con hijos, sólo podría ser viuda o lesbiana. Hasta las feas encontraban un feo para formar una familia. La opción de la soledad no se la planteaba nadie, y mucho menos el divorcio, no porque fuese ilegal, sino porque era inconcebible. para que lo entiendas en tu mente manipulada, un divorcio es un ataque a tu propia familia, a ti misma. Es, en parámetros delirantes de la sociedad occidental , como si abandonases a tu gato en medio de la calle.
> 
> Suponer que la civilización siempre estuvo equivocada y que los antiguos eran estúpidos ignorantes, es una muestra más de tu vanidad y egocentrismo. No sé si podrías interpretar un texto de platón , aristóteles o Descartes.



No es la percepción que tenga de mi misma, si no lo que estoy viendo a diario en una persona tras otra y un día tras otro: la gente aprende, se recicla y se renueva tenga 14 años o 62. 

Pues qué curioso, yo solteronas las he visto siempre. Monjas también. Lo que no se armaba era tanto escándalo, y tampoco había internet para que ilustrados de barra de bar nos indicasen el camino hacia la luz 

¿Que yo sea una persona autodidacta me convierte en egocéntrica? Egocentrismo es el que te veo a ti cuando alguien te señala que has metido la pata hasta el fondo y que tus teorías conspiranoicas son tan reales como un billete de pino. Si no no sé a qué viene éste ataque personal que me acabas de hacer. Será que aristóteles y descartes no te han llenado lo suficiente para que vengas a dar el coñazo.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que tu crees que crees, entiéndelo , que si es lo mismo que cree otra igual que tú, es porque estaba diseñado en un despacho para que así fuese. Si hubieses nacido en Argelia o en Arabia Saudita, ahora tendrías un burka , estarías rodeada de tus 6 hijos rezando el Corán y tan feliz .



Y a ti ¿quién te ha diseñado? Porque original eres un rato. Mi enhorabuena al creador.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y a ti ¿quién te ha diseñado? Porque original eres un rato. Mi enhorabuena al creador.



El Ataraxio debe tener como 250 años, no te lo tomes a mal... un post suyo es como leer el Cantar de mio Cid


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Dic 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Hola ATA,
> 
> *“Nacer con un padre viejo es más peligroso que nacer con una madre vieja”*
> *El mapa más preciso del genoma humano confirma la mayor tasa de mutaciones en los espermatozoides*
> ...




Sí, claro. Hasta este momento terriblemente distópico y destructivo en España, que no en el planeta, no pierdan esto de vista, ( lo que está pasando es un ataque directo a España ) hasta este momento el PRIMOGÉNITO, estaba considerado por la sociedad como el más listo y el que menos taras sufría. 
Por eso recibía los títulos y las herencias. 

Los últimos en nacer solían quedarse para cuidar a sus padres ancianos por que no daban para más . 

Solo transcribo como fue el mundo y lo que es ahora. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente prefiere que se lo reinterpreten antes de mirar con sus ojos. 
Se llama " CAVERNA DE PLATÓN " 

De hecho las manipulaciones en la psicología de masas son tan flipantes que el ejemplo del niño Yulen, que había sido sepultado en un pozo y que tres semanas después había un operativo de rescate haciendo creer a la borregada que iba a salir corriendo a abrazar a sus padres. 

O justificar las bombas atómicas que ya hay que tener cojones. 
Pues como eso, todo lo demás. 

No sé si el escepticismo es una cuestión de formación , de información o de forma de ser .


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que tu crees que crees, entiéndelo , que si es lo mismo que cree otra igual que tú, es porque estaba diseñado en un despacho para que así fuese. Si hubieses nacido en Argelia o en Arabia Saudita, ahora tendrías un burka , estarías rodeada de tus 6 hijos rezando el Corán y tan feliz .



Ajá


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí, claro. Hasta este momento terriblemente distópico y destructivo en España, que no en el planeta, no pierdan esto de vista, ( lo que está pasando es un ataque directo a España ) hasta este momento el PRIMOGÉNITO, estaba considerado por la sociedad como el más listo y el que menos taras sufría.
> Por eso recibía los títulos y las herencias.
> 
> Los últimos en nacer solían quedarse para cuidar a sus padres ancianos por que no daban para más .
> ...



No, si yo no me creo nada en absoluto, pero cada vez que abro la boca pierdo un amigo  y quién sabe.. quizá pronto pierda mi casa, o mi salud por discrepar. Está la cosa fea, son tiempos de absolutismo y machine learning.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

Curioso cuanto menos. De todos


ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Ajá
> 
> 
> No, si yo no me creo nada en absoluto, pero cada vez que abro la boca pierdo un amigo  y quién sabe.. quizá pronto pierda mi casa, o mi salud por discrepar. Está la cosa fea, son tiempos de absolutismo y machine learning.



@ChortinaPizpireta , yo quiero ser tu hamija


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí, claro. Hasta este momento terriblemente distópico y destructivo en España, que no en el planeta, no pierdan esto de vista, ( lo que está pasando es un ataque directo a España ) hasta este momento el PRIMOGÉNITO, estaba considerado por la sociedad como el más listo y el que menos taras sufría.
> Por eso recibía los títulos y las herencias.
> 
> Los últimos en nacer solían quedarse para cuidar a sus padres ancianos por que no daban para más .
> ...



Bach tuvo su primer hijo a los 35 y de ahí en adelante tuvo otros siete, y más de uno fue un destacado músico. El octavo también era normal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Dic 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> El Ataraxio debe tener como 250 años, no te lo tomes a mal... un post suyo es como leer el Cantar de mio Cid



Que va !! fui cocinero antes que fraile, todavía ando de discotecas . 

Simplemente soy un pensador. Un analista del mundo que me ha tocado vivir. Un investigador de como han sido los modos vida y las diferentes formas de vivirla .

Desde niño siempre fui muy asiduo a la biblioteca pública y analizarlo todo. Actualmente internet te permite indagar en el conocimiento universal con solo un click , todo gratis, un sueño hecho realidad. 
Han sido muchísimas horas de mi vida, escuchar muchas charlas TED, muchos documentales, muchos libros ... 

Me lo he tomado en serio lo de la sabiduría, tomando apuntes, repasando notas, escribiendo en foros para fijar conceptos, tertulias y discusiones...

He hecho un concienzudo repaso por todas las doctrinas y el origen del pensamiento europeo, desde Zaratustra hasta Descartes. 
Me he parado con especial atención en las bases del Budismo que me pareció enormemente interesante sobre todo su simplificación en lo que se conoce en occidente como Mindfulness .. 

*Anitya*: impermanencia, transitoriedad o cambio.
*Anātman*: insustancialidad (inexistencia de un ego permanente).
*Duḥkha*: sufrimiento, descontento o insatisfacción.

Desde el ateísmo científico te permite asimilar conceptos desde el punto de vista intelectual sin dogmatismos ni fanatismos ni creencias irracionales. 

TODO , TODO , TODO , todo lo que aprendí en la vida y las infinitas fuentes de las que he bebido , me han llevado a las conclusiones que expongo de vez en cuando, porque las doctrinas religiosa y las ideas filosóficas se encauzan al mismo sitio : EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO COMO ESPECIE. Las emociones son exactamente iguales en todas las especies . 

No es en esencia diferente, el amor que siente una madre por sus hijos que el que siente una gallina por sus pollitos. 

El adoctrinamiento político sin embargo usa parámetros antinaturales , impuestos como si fuésemos animales de granja o del zoo , para conveniencia de las élites. Domestican a las personas privándolas de su esencia natural para convertirlas en herramientas productivas. 
Usan trucos de domador ( que yo los conozco ) como refuerzo positivo y consecuencias si no entras por el aro : la zanahoria del burro. 
Seguir ideologías políticas es una vida mal vivida. 
EL CEREBRO ( EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO ) TIENEN MÓDULOS INDEPENDIENTES QUE SON COMO APLICACIONES DE UN MÓVIL :

- buscar alimentos
- busca sitio para dormir
- buscar pareja
- atención a los hijos
- seleccionar amistades
- establecer alianzas
- identificar a los tramposos que quieren engañarnos
- deducir que pasa en la mente de los otros
- planificar venganzas
- juzgar moralmente a los demás 


La idea de dios , es la jerarquía como animal gregario
la idea del ultramundo y el diablo, es el miedo al depredador que " invisible " aparecía de repente. 
la idea de inmortalidad es angustia de separación y sentimiento de pérdida


Todo gira en torno al miedo existencial y la propia muerte. 

Algo que como podrás entender desaparece por completo cuando la sabiduría llega a la vida. 

FIN


----------



## atasco (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada etapa corresponde a un comportamiento muy definido . Está estrictamente diseñado por cientos de miles de años de evolución.
> De la misma manera que un pájaro construye su nido , diferente al de otra especie, casi todo lo que hacemos en la vida ya viene programado porque es imposible aprenderlo todo.
> Nuestro software sólo deja una pequeña parte en el disco duro para aprender situaciones cambiantes y crear vinculaciones.
> Por ejemplo las rutas para encontrar comida, el sitio donde dormir, los amigos o enemigos, cuales son las plantas venenosas , que tipo de fieras hay en el entorno, todo es o es aprendizaje, pero en lo fundamental para la supervivencia, sea una ballena, sea un lobo, sea un humano, ya está todo previsto.
> ...



Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Curioso cuanto menos. De todos
> 
> 
> @ChortinaPizpireta , yo quiero ser tu hamija



Los gatos no tenemos hamijos


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Los gatos no tenemos hamijos



Pero necesitarás a alguien que te ponga la leche en el cuenco


----------



## Columbiner (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cada etapa corresponde a un comportamiento muy definido . Está estrictamente diseñado por cientos de miles de años de evolución.
> De la misma manera que un pájaro construye su nido , diferente al de otra especie, casi todo lo que hacemos en la vida ya viene programado porque es imposible aprenderlo todo.
> Nuestro software sólo deja una pequeña parte en el disco duro para aprender situaciones cambiantes y crear vinculaciones.
> Por ejemplo las rutas para encontrar comida, el sitio donde dormir, los amigos o enemigos, cuales son las plantas venenosas , que tipo de fieras hay en el entorno, todo es o es aprendizaje, pero en lo fundamental para la supervivencia, sea una ballena, sea un lobo, sea un humano, ya está todo previsto.
> ...



Buergh!! Eres un breeder repugnante.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero necesitarás a alguien que te ponga la leche en el cuenco



Eso suena muy mal


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Eso suena muy mal



Ahora que lo leo,pues si, pero iba lanzado desde la inocencia. Es que los gatos sois muy mal pensados


----------



## qbit (24 Dic 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> -La biología de la mujer es distinta a la del hombre. Solo puede enchohcarse de quein le desvirga y a edades jovenes. Si no se aprovecha esto, no acaba amando a nadie. En España tienes un ejemplo de laboratorio de que pasa cuando ninguna mujer está con quien le desvirga
> 
> -El tema de la reproduccion es esto. Al no conocer lo que dice el opener, las mujeres pierden la mejor etapa de fertilidad. La retrasan y ademas se emparejan con hombres con los que nunca tendrán ningun vinculo emocional



El caso es que no estamos en una situación para exigir la perfección, y ante la baja natalidad no hay que torpedearla más todavía diciendo que si tiene más de 23 años no vale para tener hijos como dice el que ha abierto el hilo. Que nos estamos extinguiendo.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> El caso es que no estamos en una situación para exigir la perfección, y ante la baja natalidad no hay que torpedearla más todavía diciendo que si tiene más de 23 años no vale para tener hijos como dice el que ha abierto el hilo. Que nos estamos extinguiendo.



A los 23 deberíamos estar todos muertos. Yo me voy a mi doritocueva a esperar mi muerte, que ya me paso


----------



## qbit (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A los 23 deberíamos estar todos muertos. Yo me voy a mi doritocueva a esperar mi muerte, que ya me paso



Las mujeres sólo son jóvenes desde los 13 a los 23 años. 10 años sólo. La que llegue a 85 años de edad, habrá sido "vieja" durante 62 años.


----------



## qbit (24 Dic 2019)

La realidad la dicta la biología. No es vieja si no es menopáusica. Tan fácil como eso.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Las mujeres sólo son jóvenes desde los 13 a los 23 años. 10 años sólo. La que llegue a 85 años de edad, habrá sido "vieja" durante 62 años.



No te creas. Teóricamente si a partir de los 23 años no aprendes nada siempre tendrás 23 años. Realmente somos inmortales


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> La realidad la dicta la biología. No es vieja si no es menopáusica. Tan fácil como eso.



Servidora está esperando a que llegue como agua de mayo. A Concha Velasco yo la veo muy feliz


----------



## arriondas (24 Dic 2019)

Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Todos sabemos la respuesta.
> 
> Porque la tendrán pequeña, follarán mal, o cualquier otra cosa de la que se sientan inseguros y piensen que una mujer que haya estado con otro es más probable que pase de ellos.
> 
> ...



Por ahí van los tiros. Quieren una chica muy joven, mojigata, y sin apenas experiencia, para poder tener un ascendente fuerte sobre ella. Porque son gente muy insegura por diversas razones, y se sienten intimidados ante una mujer más hecha, aunque tenga veintipocos. Les acojona, dicho mal y pronto. Tal vez porque tengan miedo de quedar mal, y no sólo en el sexo; de que ellas les vean como unos criajos, y eso duele.

Así que buscan justificarse, pero se ve claramente la falta de autoestima. Si se quisieran algo más a si mismos no andarían contando todas esas historias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros. Quieren una chica muy joven, mojigata, y sin apenas experiencia, para poder tener un ascendente fuerte sobre ella. Porque son gente muy insegura por diversas razones, y se sienten intimidados ante una mujer más hecha, aunque tenga veintipocos. Les acojona, dicho mal y pronto. Tal vez porque tengan miedo de quedar mal, y no sólo en el sexo; de que ellas les vean como unos criajos, y eso duele.
> 
> Así que buscan justificarse, pero se ve claramente la falta de autoestima. Si se quisieran algo más a si mismos no andarían contando todas esas historias.



Intenta hacer un ejercicio de sabiduría. Imagínate que eres una mujer musulmana, o testigo de Jehová al que una persona ajena a la secta en la que se ha educado le indica que puede no estar en lo cierto en todas sus creencias. ¿ qué te hace pensar que tú no estás dentro de otra secta ? 

Tú con este tema lo tienes más fácil, el mantra principal que te han hecho creer todo el entorno desde la guardería con el fin de que llegues a este punto de tu vida, una mujer blanca estéril , ha sido que creyeses que tu vagina es un agujero para drogarte con dopamina, y que nada tiene que ver con el sentido de tu vida, que es ser madre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Dic 2019)

Decirte que desciendes de las bacterias es algo muy manido. 

Decirte que has sido una bacteria antes de fundirte con el óvulo en ese pequeño mar que es el útero de cualquier hembra , ya tiene algo más de consistencia porque seguro que te hace pensar. 

Has sido LUCA durante unos días , luego en sólo 9 meses , en tu cuerpo, sí en eso que tienes ahora contigo, hubo una transformación en tiempo acelerado que duró millones de años y ahora se manifiesta en tí. 

En relación a este foro, me parece un sitio estupendo. Nunca desprecio el pensamiento ajeno , en uno casos me aporta, en otros me hace reflexionar, en otros fija mis conocimientos. Aquí hay gente tan sabia como en cualquier otro sitio , entre las personas más sensatas y cuerdas de las que aprendí en mi vida, estaba mi abuelo que era agricultor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros. Quieren una chica muy joven, mojigata, y sin apenas experiencia, para poder tener un ascendente fuerte sobre ella. Porque son gente muy insegura por diversas razones, y se sienten intimidados ante una mujer más hecha, aunque tenga veintipocos. Les acojona, dicho mal y pronto. Tal vez porque tengan miedo de quedar mal, y no sólo en el sexo; de que ellas les vean como unos criajos, y eso duele.
> 
> Así que buscan justificarse, pero se ve claramente la falta de autoestima. Si se quisieran algo más a si mismos no andarían contando todas esas historias.



las mojigatas son a partir de los 40, cuando después de una vida perdida, y ya en la menopausia, aplacan su furor uterino y pierden la dignidad dejándose juzgar por cualquiera en una cafetería a cambio de una cena barata o una copa. 

Las jovencitas son unas monas locas saltando de rama en rama buscando que llegue el mono que las apacigüe


----------



## arriondas (24 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Intenta hacer un ejercicio de sabiduría. Imagínate que eres una mujer musulmana, o testigo de Jehová al que una persona ajena a la secta en la que se ha educado le indica que puede no estar en lo cierto en todas sus creencias. ¿ qué te hace pensar que tú no estás dentro de otra secta ?
> 
> Tú con este tema lo tienes más fácil, el mantra principal que te han hecho creer todo el entorno desde la guardería con el fin de que llegues a este punto de tu vida, una mujer blanca estéril , ha sido que creyeses que tu vagina es un agujero para drogarte con dopamina, y que nada tiene que ver con el sentido de tu vida, que es ser madre.



Soy un tío... Y además casado.

Y bueno, si podemos evitar una relación perversa, mejor que mejor. Porque no hay nada peor que estar emparejado con alguien que no te quiere.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Soy un tío... Y además casado.
> 
> Y bueno, si podemos evitar una relación perversa, mejor que mejor. Porque no hay nada peor que estar emparejado con alguien que no te quiere.



¿Me permite invitarle a unas fantas? Sin ánimo de más allá, ante todo un respeto a su señora


----------



## arriondas (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Me permite invitarle a unas fantas? Sin ánimo de más allá, ante todo un respeto a su señora



Soy más de KAS...  No sería la primera vez que una chica me invita a algo, porque ellas también lo hacen...


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Soy más de KAS...  No sería la primera vez que una chica me invita a algo, porque ellas también lo hacen...



Dejémoslo en cerveza, y que también venga su señora, seguro que es digna señora


----------



## arriondas (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dejémoslo en cerveza, y que también venga su señora, seguro que es digna señora



Esa no es mala idea... Una cerveza de vez en cuando no está mal.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa no es mala idea... Una cerveza de vez en cuando no está mal.



Mis saludos, caballero. Quiera mucho a su señora y respetela, y ella que haga lo propio


----------



## arriondas (24 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis saludos, caballero. Quiera mucho a su señora y respetela, y ella que haga lo propio



Mis saludos también, señora o señorita. Eso hacemos, que es lo importante.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (25 Dic 2019)

qbit dijo:


> La realidad la dicta la biología. No es vieja si no es menopáusica. Tan fácil como eso.



 La menopausia está en tu cerebro amijo


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todo gira en torno al miedo existencial y la propia muerte.



tu reduccionismo biologicista es anticientífico. El misticismo, por ejemplo, no surge en absoluto del miedo a morir ni a ser cazado. En una situación de supervivencia no hay tiempo ni energía para desarrollar, por ejemplo, un budismo, un yoga, la meditación, etc. Con sus logros trascendentes a la propia biología consecuentes.


----------



## walda (25 Dic 2019)

Entonces los y las que han montado fast family plan a edades avanzadas van a acabar como el rosario de la aurora. O no?


----------



## Escapa (25 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *siempre la tengo, porque soy racional*, para bien y para mal.
> 
> Por el contrario las personas emocionales ven la vida de una manera ingenua e infantil . más animal , más básica, sin analizar datos evidentes.
> 
> Es significativo que las mismas personas que desmontaron una montaña gastando millones de euros suponiendo que el niño del pozo iba a estar vivo después de 3 semanas enterrado, son las que creen que son culpables los chavales del arandina : gente floja y emocional.







Efecto *Dunning*-*Kruger*. El efecto *Dunning*-*Kruger* es un sesgo cognitivo, según el cual los individuos con escasa habilidad o conocimientos sufren de un sentimiento de superioridad ilusorio, considerándose más inteligentes que otras personas más preparadas, midiendo incorrectamente su habilidad por encima de lo real.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

Escapa dijo:


> Efecto *Dunning*-*Kruger*. El efecto *Dunning*-*Kruger* es un sesgo cognitivo, según el cual los individuos con escasa habilidad o conocimientos sufren de un sentimiento de superioridad ilusorio, considerándose más inteligentes que otras personas más preparadas, midiendo incorrectamente su habilidad por encima de lo real.



Efectivamente todos nos creemos por encima de la media en todo, algo que es matemáticamente imposible. 
Tiene que ver con al autoestima , algo imprescindible para la supervivencia y el bienestar emocional. 
La mayoría de los gordos, lo están, porque se ven delgados y guapos en el espejo que si viesen la realidad se pondrían a régimen sin dudarlo.

¿ cómo saber si uno es más racional o inteligente que otro ? pues es muy fácil, porque ha acertado. 

- si tú auguraste la burbuja de los pisos y que iban a caer de un día para otro cuando todo tu entorno te decía que estabas loco y que " los pisos nunca bajan , es la mejor inversión " , pues has acertado
- si tú auguraste que el niño del pozo se había muerto en el minuto uno, pues has acertado
- si tú sostienes que los chavales del arandina son inocentes y que este asunto es terrorismo de estado, lo más probable es que hayas acertado lo anterior, sino, pues eres simplemente parte de la borregada que te crees lo que te dicen .


----------



## panderetacountry (26 Dic 2019)

Vamos a ver, que cada persona es diferente, no todo el mundo evoluciona en los mismos tiempos. Hay bebés que andan con 9 meses, otros con 14 meses, y lo mismo para hablar. Una cosa es que la sociedad ahora da asco, y otra que haya que casarse con una mujer de exactamente 23 años, que si no ya no te quiere, un poquito de por favor, que estasafirmaciones categóricas también parecen de secta y bastante hay ya en el entorno. Ataraxio está obsesionado con las mujeres o que? Algún hilo para mujeres sobre no casarse con hombres de cierta edad? O es que vosotros sois 'guays' a cualquier edad? Lo de militar sí que cuadra con tanta obsesión con la mujer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

panderetacountry dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que cada persona es diferente, no todo el mundo evoluciona en los mismos tiempos. Hay bebés que andan con 9 meses, otros con 14 meses, y lo mismo para hablar. Una cosa es que la sociedad ahora da asco, y otra que haya que casarse con una mujer de exactamente 23 años, que si no ya no te quiere, un poquito de por favor, que estasafirmaciones categóricas también parecen de secta y bastante hay ya en el entorno. Ataraxio está obsesionado con las mujeres o que? Algún hilo para mujeres sobre no casarse con hombres de cierta edad? O es que vosotros sois 'guays' a cualquier edad? Lo de militar sí que cuadra con tanta obsesión con la mujer.



por si te has perdido el hilo del antropocentrismo cartesiano. 

Evidentemente se inicia la pareja al final de la adolescencia. 

La trama diseñada para destruir a las familias españolas o evitar que se formen implica también retener a los hombres en casa de sus padres, para que pasen esa etapa crucial . De esa manera se convierten en solterones , es decir : SE EMPAREJAN CONSIGO MISMO . 

y ya quedan incapacitados para ser padres de familia. El típico solterón de toda la vida. 

Cometes varios errores de apreciación :

- Suponer que los humanos son los únicos que forman familias y no tener en cuenta como se forman en otras especies.

- no entender que la vida son ciclos reproductivos aunque a tí te hayan lavado el cerebro. 

- ignorar que en el mundo hay 7.800 millones de habitantes, la mitad mujeres, y sólo las españolas en edad reproductiva ( 10 millones aprox ) se comportan de una manera estrafalaria, antinatural , estéril y autodestructiva. 

- suponer que esta generación de españoles son más inteligentes que todas las que nos precedieron, justo la que se va a extinguir.


----------



## el violador de mentes (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una chorrada. Una relación seria y sana no tiene nada que ver con eso. Cuántas chavalas habrán perdido la virginidad con tíos de los que ahora ni se acuerdan. La gente cambia, y ellas no son una excepción. Las personas que te gustaban con 16-17, es probable que ahora ni te interesen.



Darwin no aprueba tu comentario. Las sociedades donde la virginidad es sacralizada, son sociedades que florecen y sobreviven en el tiempo. Las sociedades en que la virginidad no es más que un accidente biológico, colapsan. Entre otros motivos por los que señala el creador de esta tertulia.


----------



## el violador de mentes (26 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las quinceañeras, buscan el mejor macho posible , su Justin Bieber, por lo menos lo intentan, en su afán de encontrar el mejor padre para sus crías, el más exitoso y que mejor las pueda proteger.
> *El ansia sexual , la fogosidad de las primeras semanas de noviazgo, es para asegurar la fecundación, no para darse gusto al chichi ..
> Luego viene la calma, la concentración en preparar el nido porque la mente cambia suponiendo que hay un embarazo. Si no lo hay , el implacable instinto avisa de que esa pareja es estéril y debes de cambiarla cuanto antes porque si quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.*
> 
> ...



me encanta cuando leo posts que me hacen pensar y meditar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Darwin no aprueba tu comentario. Las sociedades donde la virginidad es sacralizada, son sociedades que florecen y sobreviven en el tiempo. Las sociedades en que la virginidad no es más que un accidente biológico, colapsan. Entre otros motivos por los que señala el creador de esta tertulia.



La civilización es un trabajo muy elaborado que recibimos de nuestros antepasados. 
Ellos ya probaron todo lo habido y por haber. Suponer que andar chingando con unos y con otros como los chimpancés es algo moderno, es tan ridículo que no caen de la cuenta que precisamente todas las doctrinas, las políticas , religiosas, filosóficas , han consistido en apaciguar el mono loco que salta de rama en rama. 

Las mismas razones que llevaron incluso en las tribus actuales , a regular el consumo de drogas y el sexo promiscuo con castigos durísimos incluso la pena de muerte por lapidación, quemar en la hoguera, pues fue precisamente por la propia experiencia de lo destructivo y suicida que es. 

La virginidad, obviamente , no es un aspecto físico, sino que como pasa con cualquier otra especie, ciervos, lobos, leones .. . la competencia por las hembras , acaba provocando luchas, heridas, muertes , y en los humanos , una vez desencadenada la tragedia, no hay quien la pare. 

Ha habido tantísimas BODAS DE SANGRE a lo largo de la historia, que la civilización ha hecho todo lo posible para evitar que sucedan. 

Hasta ahora en España.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La civilización es un trabajo muy elaborado que recibimos de nuestros antepasados.
> Ellos ya probaron todo lo habido y por haber. Suponer que andar chingando con unos y con otros como los chimpancés es algo moderno, es tan ridículo que no caen de la cuenta que precisamente todas las doctrinas, las políticas , religiosas, filosóficas , han consistido en apaciguar el mono loco que salta de rama en rama.
> 
> Las mismas razones que llevaron incluso en las tribus actuales , a regular el consumo de drogas y el sexo promiscuo con castigos durísimos incluso la pena de muerte por lapidación, quemar en la hoguera, pues fue precisamente por la propia experiencia de lo destructivo y suicida que es.
> ...



la civilización es un hecho que no existe en el mundo animal, la explicación del comportamiento humano no se puede reducir a etología. Aquí es donde tus teorías patinan, son todas reduccionistas, no son insensatas, pero sólo son una parte de la ecuación, y no llegan ni a la mitad.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la civilización es un hecho que no existe en el mundo animal, la explicación del comportamiento humano no se puede reducir a etología. Aquí es donde tus teorías patinan, son todas reduccionistas, no son insensatas, pero sólo son una parte de la ecuación, y no llegan ni a la mitad.



Y las civilizaciones no son inmutables; evolucionan, cambian, se desarrollan, se modernizan, están en contacto con otras y acaban influidas por ellas, etc. 



el violador de mentes dijo:


> Darwin no aprueba tu comentario. Las sociedades donde la virginidad es sacralizada, son sociedades que florecen y sobreviven en el tiempo. Las sociedades en que la virginidad no es más que un accidente biológico, colapsan. Entre otros motivos por los que señala el creador de esta tertulia.



Como los gitanos...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Dic 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Y las civilizaciones no son inmutables; evolucionan, cambian, se desarrollan, se modernizan, están en contacto con otras y acaban influidas por ellas, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Como los gitanos...




Pues sí, los gitanos perviven e incluso aumentan en número, mientras que los occidentales cada vez se casan menos, no tienen hijos, y por tanto disminuyen en número.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues sí, los gitanos perviven e incluso aumentan en número, mientras que los occidentales cada vez se casan menos, no tienen hijos, y por tanto disminuyen en número.



Aunque la sociedad gitana, de ejemplar tiene muy poco, para qué nos vamos a engañar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

NrBurbujo dijo:


> Oye una pregunta semiseria y semitrol, ¿esto lo aprendiste antes o despues de los 23?



Me alegro que me hagas esa pregunta : 
Tendría yo 14 años, cuando en la biblioteca pública del pueblo encontré este libro que me apasionó. 
Me recuerdo a mi mismo leyéndolo en el monte, sentado en una roca, con los prismáticos, a donde iba a observar los pájaros y con mi azor. 

Nunca había leído nada igual, por primera vez en mi vida, alguien me daba la razón en las observaciones que desde niño había razonado en la granja de mi abuelo. Nadie de mi entorno entendía que los animales se comunicaban de una forma emocional porque no hablaban nuestro mismo idioma. Pero que realmente eran los mismos parámetros. Lo que pasa es que la gente no los quería entender. 

El mundo ha cambiado mucho desde entonces, hay mucha más sensibilidad hacia el mundo animal y las observaciones en los ecosistemas confirman que como no podría ser de otra forma, cada especie tiene su civilización. 
Todos los animales se comunican , no sólo con lo que los humanos podemos percibir, sino con infinidad de elementos que se nos escapan de nuestro intelecto. Por ejemplo imagínate que alguien no supiese que existe el lenguaje por gestos de los sordos y que no lo conciba. 

La mayoría de las palabras que comunicamos los humanos, es ruido que lleva el viento. No sirve para nada. Son olvidadas inmediatamente. 
Es más suelen ser contraproducentes pues a la gente no le gusta seguir instrucciones y suelen llevar la contraria ( psicología inversa ) 

sólo recordamos como nos hacen sentir. 

Pues bien. Desde ese libro hace 30 años, han llegado muchísimos más , infinitas fuentes de información e investigaciones propias. 

Si Mozart o Picasso ya eran buenos antes de los 23, después simplemente perfeccionan sus habilidades.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la civilización es un hecho que no existe en el mundo animal, la explicación del comportamiento humano no se puede reducir a etología. Aquí es donde tus teorías patinan, son todas reduccionistas, no son insensatas, pero sólo son una parte de la ecuación, y no llegan ni a la mitad.



No. No van dando trompicones sin ton ni son. 

En algunas especies los humanos podemos percibir que tienen lenguaje vocal . y se sabe con certeza que tanto loros , como delfines, tienen su propio dialecto. 

El lenguaje articulado en los humanos es una incorporación muy reciente en términos evolutivos. 
Si fueses consciente, te darías cuenta de que transmitimos más a través de gestos de la cara y movimiento de las manos, que con las palabras que soltamos, pues el interlocutor tiende a no creer lo que decimos. De hecho ya es casi milagroso que alguien escuche. 

La mayoría de la gente, aunque te mire, tiene la mente en babia como tú en clase de matemáticas.


----------



## klingsor (26 Dic 2019)

Un día te tengo que llevar de marcha.

Es caridad. Cristiana.

K.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

klingsor dijo:


> Un día te tengo que llevar de marcha.
> 
> Es caridad. Cristiana.
> 
> K.



Describe " marcha " : causas, motivación, efectos ..


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

¿ civilización ? te refieres a tí mismo husmeando sexo ? 

Te recomiendo , gilipollas que leas algo del premio nóbel 
*Maurice Maeterlinck*

del que yo me leí un montón de obras , el de la vida de las hormigas te puede aclarar muchas cosa. Tuve la suerte que mi padre había comprado la colección de Premios Nobel y después de " el mono desnudo " me leí todo lo demás .






Maurice Maeterlinck - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*Selección de obras*

Los invernaderos (_Serres chaudes_) (1889)
La princesa Malena (_La Princesse Maleine_) (1889)
La intrusa (_L'Intruse_) (1890)
Los ciegos (_Les Aveugles_) (1890)
Las siete princesas (_Les Sept princesses_) (1891)
Peleas y Melisenda (_Pelléas et Mélisande_) (1892)
Aladino y Palomides (_Alladine et Palomides_) (1894)
La muerte de Titangiles (_La Mort de Tintagiles_) (1894)
El tesoro de los humildes (_Le Trésor des humbles_) (1896)
La vida de las abejas (_La Vie des Abeilles_) (1901)
Sor Beatriz (_Soeur Béatrice_), (1901)
Monna Vanna (1902)
La intelligencia de las flores, ("L'Intelligence des fleurs")(1907) ilustraciones de Jules-Marie Canneel
El pájaro azul (_L’Oiseau bleu_) (1909)
El Gran Secreto (1921)
La vida de las termitas (_La Vie des Termites_) (1927)
_La Vie de l'Espace_, (1928)
La vida de las hormigas (_La Vie des Fourmis_),(1930)
Ante Dios (_Devant Dieu_) (1936)
_Bulles bleues_ (1948)


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No. No van dando trompicones sin ton ni son.
> 
> En algunas especies los humanos podemos percibir que tienen lenguaje vocal . y se sabe con certeza que tanto loros , como delfines, tienen su propio dialecto.
> 
> ...



sí, es parte del desarrollo de la razón el fijarse más en el contenido que en la forma y generar contenidos significativos. No veo a animales haciendo eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

León Tolstoi dijo : *“Los temas más difíciles pueden explicarse al hombre más torpe si no se ha formado ya una idea de ellos*; pero la cosa más sencilla no puede aclararse al hombre más inteligente si está firmemente persuadido de que ya sabe, sin ninguna sombra de duda, lo que se le presenta”.

Lo que él no sabía era que el cerebro tiene conexiones neuronales que son imposibles de deshacer porque son algo físico. 
Las creencias no son entelequias que flotan en el aire. Igual que datos en un disco duro, ocupan lugar pero no se pueden borrar .


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> León Tolstoi dijo : *“Los temas más difíciles pueden explicarse al hombre más torpe si no se ha formado ya una idea de ellos*; pero la cosa más sencilla no puede aclararse al hombre más inteligente si está firmemente persuadido de que ya sabe, sin ninguna sombra de duda, lo que se le presenta”.
> 
> Lo que él no sabía era que el cerebro tiene conexiones neuronales que son imposibles de deshacer porque son algo físico.
> Las creencias no son entelequias que flotan en el aire. Igual que datos en un disco duro, ocupan lugar pero no se pueden borrar .



ala, plasticidad cerebral para qué te quiero. No estropees tus aportaciones con un reduccionismo ridículo que ya se ha mostrado falso hace décadas. El modelo computacional de la mente hace mucho que fracasó.

Y el origen abiótico de la vida casi casi también.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Confirmed plagiarism
> 
> 
> 
> Eso será lo que ocurre con tus creencias.



Interesante eso del plagio. No me lo creo. 
Un termitero es igual en Francia que en Sudáfrica. visto uno, visto todos. 

La interpretación de la realidad es mucho más de lo que ven los ojos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2019)

Casualmente acabo de ver que el sabio Sadhguru me da la razón. Y es que lo que es, es. por mucho que quieran disfrazar la realidad las terribles doctrinas políticas que convierten a las personas en herramientas productivas 

**


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2019)

Todo júbilo desmesurado se basa siempre en la ilusión de haber encontrado algo en la vida que de hecho no se puede hallar en ella, a saber, una satisfacción permanente de los deseos o preocupaciones que nos atormentan y que renacen constantemente. De cada una de estas ilusiones hay que retornar más tarde inevitablemente a la realidad y pagarla, cuando desaparece, con la misma cuantía de amargo dolor que tenía la alegría causada por su aparición. En este sentido se parece bastante a un lugar elevado al que se ha subido y del que sólo se puede bajar dejándose caer. Por eso habría que evitar las ilusiones, pues cualquier dolor excesivo que aparece repentinamente no es más que la caída desde semejante punto elevado, o sea, la desaparición de una ilusión que lo ha producido. Por consiguiente podríamos evitar ambos, si fuéramos capaces de ver las cosas siempre claramente en su conjunto y en su contexto y de cuidarnos de creer que realmente tienen el color con el que desearíamos verlas. 
“Recuerda que en tiempos arduos hay que conservar la ecuanimidad, lo mismo que en buenos un ánimo que domina prudentemente la alegría excesiva”


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2019)

soy un pensador 

La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Los humanos forman familias como los gorilas y todas aquellas especies que requieren de la colaboración de ambos para que sobreviva el bebé. Entiendan que el sentido de la vida es transmitir los genes. Los cuerpos somos ecosistemas para proteger el genoma y transmitirlo . Todas las especies tienen estrategias para competir por inseminar a la hembra . En la mayoría además de la lucha entre los machos, hay una lucha en el interior de las hembras . Los penes son émbolos para extraer el semen del anterior y el coito dura unos minutos para hacer bien ese proceso. Es como masticar la comida. La hembra humana, aunque se empareja, en ese momento puntual de la ovulación que en condiciones naturales era solo una vez cada 3 años , se volvía promiscua pues aún emparejada buscaba al mejor macho posible para engendrar a su nuevo hijo. De alguna manera era para tener una mayor diversidad genética pues lo que importa es la supervivencia del grupo. Nada tiene que ver la vinculación emocional con la exclusividad sexual, pues se puede tener mucho afecto por alguna gente o mascotas con las que no se tiene sexo. La química cerebral existe para recompensar o castigar a los seres vivos si haces las cosas bien o las haces mal. Si te alimentas o buscas reproducirte te provoca dopamina, si haces las cosas mal como romper un ciclo , es decir romper con tu pareja , te castiga con cortisol . El antropocentrismo cartesiano en el que vive la mayor parte de la gente le hace ignorar todos estos datos fundamentales para entender lo que es la vida y como tiene que vivirse . Las ideologías políticas solo buscan resultados para las élites extractivas , sea la explotación de las mujeres como herramientas productivas o la eliminación de una población, sea con bombas atómicas o como en el caso actual por ingeniería social atacando a la base de la sociedad, que son las familias.

en el minuto dos lo explican


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2019)

EL MARXISMO FEMINISTA, EL ISLAMISMO, Y EL INDIGENISMO , son tres ramas del mismo tronco. 

Los enemigos del occidente cristiano que llevan toda la vida intentando destruirnos y ahora por fin lo están consiguiendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2019)

Los receptores de endorfinas existen para que te droges de la vida . 

Se trata de dirigirte al camino marcado como especie a través de recompensa o angustia y estrés. 

No te drogues con químicos externos, sigue la ruta establecida y tendrás una vida dichosa .


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2019)

La pareja es una unidad reproductiva.
No podemos sustraernos a nuestra propia naturaleza y nuestros impulsos naturales.
Sólo los animales en cautividad , en zoos o utilizados para circos tienen una vida contraria a su esquema natural.

las hembras son los individuos encargados de gestar la nueva generación , imprescindible para la supervivencia de la especie.
Los machos son los individuos de proteger y proveer de alimentos a la hembra gestante y a sus crías indefensas .

El feminismo es una concepción suicida de la sociedad. Alguien tiene que ser madre, si no son las mujeres autóctonas serán mujeres de otros lados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2020)

Corazón - Existe el enamoramientos infantil y de adolescentes?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2020)

La edad mínima para contraer matrimonio pasa de los 14 a los 16 años

A partir de este miércoles, 14 de julio, los menos de 16 años no podrán contraer *matrimonio en España*. Hasta ahora desde los 14 años se podía solicitar a un juez que autorizase el enlace. Con la entrada en vigor de la Ley de Jurisdicción Voluntaria *se ha elevado esta edad mínima hasta los 16 años*.
Hasta la fecha, el artículo 48 del Código Civil permite al juez de primera instancia «dispensar con justa causa y a instancia de parte» el impedimento de edad, para lo que* el tribunal declaraba emancipado al menor si había cumplido los 14 y le autorizaba a casarse*.


Hoy tuve la ocasión de hablar con mis tías y mi madre precisamente de este tema para seguir investigando. 

Me confirmaron que lo normal en su época era ya afanarse en buscar novio a los 15 y 16, siempre manteniendo la virginidad , claro . y que fuese un novio formal, pero había una competencia dura y por lo tanto no perdían el tiempo. 
Tal cual ahora, los más solicitados no dudaban en coquetear y competir entre ellas . Había celos y envidias , peleas . 

Los hombres eran como ahora buscar un empleo , dependiendo del acierto tendría una posición mejor o peor a lo largo de la vida, pero nunca se planteaban quedarse solteras porque era peor que quedarse en paro. 

La sanidad de las mujeres dependía de la seguridad social del marido, al igual que la cartilla del banco y todos los papeles burocráticos. 

Una mujer soltera , era digna de compasión, lo peor que podía pasar en la vida. se quedaba para fregar suelos o trabajos precarios. igual que las viudas. 

Una mujer que hubiese tenido un novio , quedaba marcada y ya perdía puntos, como si fuese de segunda mano. 

Mi madre , que se casó a los 22 y se ennovió dos años antes , me recuerda que otras aspirantes a ligarse a mi padre le decían que era demasiado vieja . Mi padre tenía 3 años más que mi madre. 

Una de mis tías me contó que tuviera otro novio y que se enfadaran por una tontería y ella por orgullo no quiso reconciliarse , y que se arrepintió toda la vida. Me dijo que ahora el " otro " .. bueno me contó sus azañas y logros en la vida y se le iba la imaginación de lo que pudo haber sido y no fue. Evidentemente no son capaces de entender este mundo nuevo de polifolladas estériles . no les cabe en la cabeza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2020)

lo que ha pasado en occidente es que se ha destruido a la familia, y han convertido a las personas en herramientas productivas para el beneficio de unas élites a costa de la vida personal .

Después de la segunda guerra mundial confluyeron varios factores que combinados están teniendo unas terribles consecuencias todavía por determinar, pero todas destructivas :

- al enviar a los hombres a la guerra , las mujeres los reemplazaron en las fábricas y los empresarios ( la élite extractiva representados por los políticos ) fueron conscientes del enorme potencial de la mitad de la población que hasta ese momento era parasitaria.
- la invención de los electrodomésticos y los supermercados hicieron innecesaria la presencia de una " ama de casa " que lavase la ropa, fuese al mercado, preparase la comida o atendiese a los hijos inexistentes por el invento más catastrófico :

*LA PÍLDORA ANTICONCEPTIVA . *Esta pastillita cambió occidente para siempre. Hasta ese día la clara probabilidad de un embarazo a consecuencia del coito hacía que las mujeres se apresurasen a formar una familia para poder criar a esos hijos inevitables. Ser madre soltera era una desgracia . Los hijos ilegítimos eran mal vistos por la sociedad porque rompían el orden social. Algo así como ahora trabajar sin cotizar a la seguridad social.

Por otra parte toda la fuerza del estado en proteger a esa institución que vertebraba la sociedad, se ha traspasado al ámbito laboral . Ya se puede vivir amancebados sin contrato matrimonial sin que eso supongan ningún reproche social ni legal y sin embargo no se puede trabajar sin contrato.

Puedes iniciar y romper relaciones sin que eso suponga ningún trauma, pero cambiar de empresa o quedar en el paro es un verdadero drama, así lo hacen creer ( entiendan que nuestros antepasados en el mundo agrario , no tenían ni jefes , ni horarios ni contratos )

Los roles en la pareja del hombre como cabeza de familia y el que tomaba las decisiones y la mujer sumisa y obediente, también se han trasladado a las empresas convirtiendo a las mujeres en esclavas de sus jefes sin que a ella le parezca extraño , y todo por un mínimo sueldo, el que le daba su marido en el pasado.

fin .


----------



## fhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhhhl (12 Ene 2020)

@ATARAXIO, creo que eres uno de los usuarios que más enmierda el foro, porque lo haces con tonterías que pretenden ser serias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2020)

Hooker with 4 Penises dijo:


> @ATARAXIO, creo que eres uno de los usuarios que más enmierda el foro, porque lo haces con tonterías que pretenden ser serias.



cita algunas


----------



## fhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhhhl (13 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cita algunas



Todos los mensajes que te he leído. Todos los de este hilo, por ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2020)

Hooker with 4 Penises dijo:


> Todos los mensajes que te he leído. Todos los de este hilo, por ejemplo.



pues cita los que te parezcan más tontos. y sabré si has leído algo o simplemente eres un subnormal con prejuicios porque alguna vez te he llamado subnormal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2020)

Si os gusta alguien desconocido como lo abordais.


----------



## fhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhhhl (14 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues cita los que te parezcan más tontos. y sabré si has leído algo o simplemente eres un subnormal con prejuicios porque alguna vez te he llamado subnormal.



Ambas cosas son ciertas. Paso de citar; _todos_ tus mensajes con más de tres o cuatro líneas son magufos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2020)

Hooker with 4 Penises dijo:


> Ambas cosas son ciertas. Paso de citar; _todos_ tus mensajes con más de tres o cuatro líneas son magufos.



eres subnormal y en cada una de tus palabras indica además que eres una persona tóxica. que te vas al ignore . lamento que estúpidos como tú puedan acceder a valiosos conocimientos como los míos sin poder bloquearte. Es lo peor que tiene este foro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2020)

No sé. Pregúntale a Mahoma 

Aisha bint Abi Bakr - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Libistros (14 Ene 2020)

Como a la "democracia" le quedan cuatro telediarios lo que va a pasar a continuación te lo puedes imaginar tú mismo.


----------



## fhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhhhl (14 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> eres subnormal y en cada una de tus palabras indica además que eres una persona tóxica. que te vas al ignore . lamento que estúpidos como tú puedan acceder a valiosos conocimientos como los míos sin poder bloquearte. Es lo peor que tiene este foro.



Las dos primeras cosas son ciertas -si bien incoherentes gramaticalmente. Del resto no me creo nada... lol.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2020)

Colapsan las mujeres el mercado laboral?


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Ene 2020)

Puedes preguntar también al monstruo de Amsteten


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2020)

Escena promocional de una serie de NETFLIX , clara demostración de LA BOMBA GAY. Se trata de que usted se comporte como un gay aún siendo hetero .


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2020)

Las conclusiones se sacan en el conjunto de la población del país. 

Entiende que las mujeres de Corea del Norte se comportan diferente a las de Corea del Sur , de la misma manera que una saudí no es lo mismo que una sueca y que nuestras madres y antepasadas, se comportan diferente a las mujeres actuales . Por lo tanto las personas no nos comportamos como queremos sino como nos imponen los políticos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Ene 2020)

Hooker with 4 Penises dijo:


> @ATARAXIO, creo que eres uno de los usuarios que más enmierda el foro, porque lo haces con tonterías que pretenden ser serias.




A falta de argumentos, ataques ad hominem.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2020)

Han hecho creer a la gente que es necesario estar corriéndose todo el día como monos enjaulados.

De hecho esas actividades son tan comunes en personas internadas en psiquiátricos y enfermos mentales de nacimiento, que tienen que medicarles para que paren y a veces atarles las manos.

El matrimonio siempre fue una forma de celibato.
La civilización consistió en calmar el mono loco que todos llevamos dentro.
Lo actual es la anticivilización.
Evidentemente ya hace muchos miles de años que se extirpaban los clítoris en las tribus .. imaginen porqué.

Mutilación genital femenina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Según las estadísticas, la práctica de la ablación afecta en la actualidad alrededor de unos 138-140 millones de mujeres y niñas en el mundo. Se cree que cada vez se practica a niñas con una edad mucho menor, a fin de evitar que quienes sufren la mutilación juzguen la práctica por sí mismas al ser mayores. Según datos de la OMS, suele practicarse en la infancia, entre la lactancia y los 15 años. En África, hay aproximadamente 92 millones de mujeres y niñas de más de 10 años de edad en quienes esta práctica se ha llevado a cabo


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2020)

Si te refieres a la ablación, a pesar de los siglos de civilización tú puedes ver las consecuencias de la promiscuidad.

Siempre se ha intentando apaciguar justo lo que ahora se está incitando en occidente, que es la promiscuidad e infidelidad : LA BOMBA GAY

hacer creer que " vivir la vida " es andar saltando de polla en polla.

_Como relata magistralmente en BODAS DE SANGRE ...

Bodas de sangre es la recreación de lo acontecido una calurosa tarde de julio de 1928 en el Cortijo de “El Fraile”; la fuga de Francisca Cañadas con el hombre que amaba en vísperas de su boda con otro hombre.
Paca estaba completamente enamorada de su primo hermano Francisco Montes, un amor imposible. La familia de Paca no quería que su dote cayese en manos de cualquiera por eso organizó un* matrimonio de conveniencia* con el cuñado de su hermana, Casimiro.
A eso de las diez y media de la noche del día 22, a tan solo unas horas de la celebración de la boda, Casimiro se encontró indispuesto y se fue a dormir. Fue el momento ideal para la fuga de Paca con su verdadero amor, Francisco Montes. El *trágico desenlace* se produjo horas más tarde en las cercanías del cortijo. La honra, la traición, el amor y la muerte.

NOVIO.-(Levantándola en sus brazos.) Vieja, revieja, requetevieja. MADRE.- Tu padre sí que me llevaba. Eso es buena casta. Sangre. Tu abuelo dejó un hijo en cada esquina. Eso me gusta. Los hombres, hombres; el trigo, trigo. NOVIO.-¿ Y yo, madre? MADRE.-¿ Tú, qué? NOVIO. -¿Necesito decírselo otra vez? MADRE.-(Seria.) ¡Ah! NOVIO.-¿Es que le hace mal? MADRE.-No. NOVIO.-¿Entonces? MADRE.-No lo sé yo misma. Así, de pronto, siempre me sorprende. Yo sé que la muchacha es buena. ¿Verdad que sí? Modosa. Trabajadora. Amasa su pan y cose sus faldas, y siento sin embargo, cuando la nombro, como si me dieran una pedrada en la frente. NOVIO.- Tonterías. MADRE.-Más que tonterías._

Lo que ahora se llama polifolladas , tienen un amor de su vida cada 15 días . Siempre es el amor de la tu vida , hasta que pasa el furor uterino que es una trampa de la naturaleza para preñarse. Por eso se llama luna de miel.
Si no había un orden social, además del comportamiento instintivo de formar pareja, cualquier tribu sería un caos .
Evidentemente los celos son la causa de lucha entre machos en todas las especies de animales, incluso entre los insectos.

por lo tanto la secuencia sería : mujer copula con otro hombre y esa acción desencadena una tormenta de emociones y deseos, ninguneando al imprescindible padre de sus hijos que provee de alimentos a la unidad familiar, el hombre viendo derrumbarse su vida, se enfurece y toma el control un impulso ancestral de defender lo propio , atacando sin medir las consecuencias. Mata de un palo en la cabeza al amante y a veces a la madre de sus hijos, ocasionando la venganza de la familia del muerto y lo mataban a él.

Luego se formaban dos bandos enfrentados y batalla campal con todo destruido , la mayoría muertos o heridos, y sobre todo irreconciliables , y lo que era un poblado armonioso que vivían familias felices, FIN.

Y todo por el clítoris.


----------



## no me creo nada (23 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si te refieres a la ablación, a pesar de los siglos de civilización tú puedes ver las consecuencias de la promiscuidad.
> 
> Siempre se ha intentando apaciguar justo lo que ahora se está incitando en occidente, que es la promiscuidad e infidelidad : LA BOMBA GAY
> 
> ...



Mola tu enfoque, pero creo que no se correspondería con la realidad.

¿O acaso las manadas de monos y simios están en esa constante lucha repleta de asesinatos que dices? No. El caso donde más promiscuidad hay (y aparentemente pocos celos), es el de los bonobos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2020)

Eres el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que superaron la glaciación, las pestes, las hambrunas, las guerras, las invasiones, que durmieron en el suelo de una choza , sin medicinas ni hospitales y aún así tuvieron , amaron, y supieron cuidar a sus hijos hasta que pudieron valerse por su cuenta, por eso tú existes.
*EL ÚLTIMO .
¿ qué coño te hace pensar que eres más listo que ellos ?*
como somos híbridos de neandertales, a diferencia de nuestros antepasados los negros, estos tenían un pene pequeño como los gorilas, pues vivían en unidades reproductoras polígamas de un macho fuerte con varias hembras fieles. 
Los penes son simples herramientas fecundadoras, pero hay que diferenciar *LA INSEMINACIÓN DE LA CONCEPCIÓN. *

Nuestros antepasados neandertales competían con otros machos con la fuerza de sus puños y defendía su harem de cualquier otro macho intruso. 
Sin embargo nuestros antepasados los negros competían dentro de la vagina de la hembra a través del pene . Este tipo de reproducción es mucho más eficiente pues evita la lucha entre los machos y diversifica la genética de las crías . De hecho los neandertales se han extinguido . 

Los blancos , al ser híbridos, los rasgos heredados se manifiestan de diferentes formas en cada individuo, a veces en órganos internos o comportamientos ancestrales. 

Por lo tanto cuanto más peludo, más neandertal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2020)

El deseo sexual de las hembras humanas y en general en todas las hembras de especies promiscuas, tiene una doble vertiente :

Es un acto anticonceptivo y al mismo tiempo fecundador.

El coito es un acto fisiológico que consiste primero en extraer el semen del anterior y finalizado el proceso, impulsar al fondo el propio para dificultar al siguiente su extracción. Por eso el pene , el glande , tiene esa forma extractora.

Con la colaboración de la hembra claro, puesto que ella busca en ese acto que sea el último macho el padre de sus crías y no los anteriores.

No son culpables, sólo siguen impulsos programados, es igual que masticar la comida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2020)

Quien vive un mundo distópico eres tú , no tus antepasados.

Suponer que es mejor vida la de un caballo que tira de un carro o un elefante de circo, que de un caballo que cabalga libre con su manada o un elefante que vive en la selva , es una ingenuidad. Contrariamente a lo que te han hecho creer, el esclavo eres tú, el que corre por la vida como pollo sin cabeza y sin tiempo para nada eres tú. los humanos somos ociosos, como cualquier otra especie. Nuestros antepasados pasaban la mayor parte del año sin hacer nada. vivir, que es suficiente. El folklore , las tradiciones , se crearon para darle sentido al tiempo libre. Las simientes y las cosechas son sólo unas semanas muy puntuales en el año. Y no más esfuerzo del que cada uno puede dar EVIDENTEMENTE, es imposible forzar a una persona sin que caiga rendido. IMPOSIBLE. a ver si crees que la fuerza y la motivación se consigue con un látigo. Si tu vas a un gimnasio y voluntariamente te sometes a un sobre esfuerzo, llega un momento que paras.

*Las gitanas son las que más hijos tienen en España , no por ser más tontas, sino por haber escapado al lavado de cerebro subversivo* en que desgraciadamente ha caído tu familia. Tú eres único. ni tus hermanas , ni tus primas. Todos los cientos de miles de millones pollos que existen en el planeta de raza llamada broiler , son descendientes de un único individuo, no de su hermano . igual que todas las razas de perros... incluso todos los rubios de ojos azules

¿ cual es el sentido de la vida entonces ? el que determina tu biología. Para un pingüino es seguir su ciclo reproductivo pautado aún a 50 grados bajo cero, y eso es lo que le hace feliz . Entiende que no eres el centro del universo. Para un pez que viva en lo más profundo del océano, su mundo es el más importante y lo que más le importa es su vida.
No hay libre albedrío , un camello no puede elegir dejar el desierto para irse al polo. pero sí le pueden domar y obligar a vivir en un zoo. que es lo que a tí te pasa. te han convertido en herramienta productiva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

*las relaciones basadas en el cuerpo se han convertido en el eje de la sociedad*
Durante las primera semanas y meses de la vida del bebé sea humano , gorila o cualquier otra especie, se establecen las conexiones neuronales que determinarán su carácter, su temperamento , el normal funcionamiento de sus instintos , su capacidad para ser feliz y sobre todo la relación con el sexo. 
El sexo son patrones de comportamiento grabados en esa etapa , es normal que si un ave se cría a mano , de adulta se empareje con el criador e intente copular con los humanos .
_* Es la primera vez en la historia , que una pequeña parte de la humanidad, los occidentales basan su vida en torno al sexo.*_

Hay muchas razones por las que uno se entrega el sexo; para algunos es sólo placer para otros es una forma de construir ese vínculo y compañerismo , de lo contrario la gente siente que se aleja el uno del otro.

Pero no es cierto . puedes estar muy cerca de alguien y no es necesario que te involucres físicamente. 
Actualmente se supone que si no hay sexualidad no tiene realmente una relación .
puedo tener una relación muy fuerte con alguien y no preocuparme de su cuerpo. puede que no me traiga su cuerpo de ninguna manera.

*Alguien que está demasiado identificado con su cuerpo físico naturalmente está impulsado por el sexo porque eso es lo que más alto se conoce. *


La clave de la felicidad no está en los genitales eso es algo físico que tiene que ver con la supervivencia animal.
La felicidad reside en la glándula pineal, que trasciende de lo físico 

la fisiología es sobre la supervivencia comer, dormir, follar...
pero la glándula pineal está muy cerca de trascender de lo físico
Si encuentras tu propio placer dentro de ti mismo estás en un estado extremo de agrado.
* estar con la gente ya no se trata de exprimirles el placer, estar con la gente es solo estar con ellos .*

Incluso el matrimonio, es una sagrada forma de celibato y la base de la civilización. 

ahora eres realmente capaz de amar . De lo contrario es solo un truco de ábrete sésamo. Eso es lo que significa *" te amo " * tanto si te creen como si no , (en ese momento quieren creer porque ellos también necesitan algo tú también necesitas) .

se pierden las verdaderas posibilidades de saber la intensidad de amor si siempre estás buscando que puedo obtener de esa persona.
es un trabajo de estafa , se llama aventura amorosa, pero es una estafa pero *si no tratas de exprimir a toda la gente, los fundamentos de tu vida cambiarán




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2020)

Gurú de la India explica por qué no existe el alma gemela (VIDEO)

Sadhguru, un yogui de la India que en los últimos años ha ganado cierta popularidad por videos en los que aborda con sabiduría problemas propios de la existencia.

En el caso de la idea del alma gemela, Sadhguru zanja la pregunta con lucidez extrema diciendo que, la verdad, no existe tal cosa como una “persona correcta” lista en algún punto del planeta para hacernos felices. Dicho de otra manera, con la compasión propia de los sabios hindúes, Sadhguru sostiene: todas las personas son correctas, tú mismo eres correcto.

El problema, entonces, está más bien en la expectativa que una persona puede crearse en torno a la posibilidad de encontrar a la pareja ideal o perfecta. Como todo ideal, inalcanzable por definición (según exploramos en este artículo), perseguirlo sólo conduce a la decepción. Invariablemente.

¿Entonces? ¿Qué hacer? Como en otros conflictos propios de la existencia, la solución empieza de hecho en uno mismo, en el interior de lo que somos. “Volverse maravilloso uno mismo”, dice Sadhguru. “Si eres realmente maravilloso, las cosas sucederán”, y no sólo en el amor, sino en muchos otros ámbitos de la vida.

Quien se ama a sí puede no encontrar a la persona correcta, sino más bien elegir con quién compartir su vida. Cuando se pretende amar desde la carencia, una persona es como un mendigo que espera cualquier cosa que le permita mitigar su hambre o su sed. “Un mendigo no puede elegir”, dice Sadhguru, “el mendigo come lo que le ofrecen”. 

De ahí la importancia de descubrir y cultivar el amor primero desde uno mismo. Conocerse, cuidarse, amar la vida que nos fue dada son posturas ante la existencia que después se convierten en caminos que nos acercan al amor auténtico.

No existe la persona correcta, dice Sadhguru, pero si tú pones tu corazón en algo, "ese algo puede volverse maravilloso".


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2020)

las etapas del desarrollo psicosexual de Freud, aunque están bastante superadas porque él desconocía muchos datos que luego se han descubierto, no iba mal encaminado. En cualquier caso prevalece sin la menor duda apaciguar el deseo sexual para tener una vida digna , larga, feliz, armoniosa.

*la promiscuidad, como todas las drogas, LO ÚNICO QUE APORTA ES ANSIA POR REPETIR.*



Las 5 etapas del desarrollo psicosexual de Sigmund Freud


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2020)

*X Ambassadors - BOOM *

Esta canción es un claro ejemplo de pseudo cópula . Activa la parte del cerebro relacionada con el sexo . 
He visto documentales de chimpancés bonobos, que teniendo a su disposición tanto sexo como quisieran y sin medida, llegan a tal hartazgo que simplemente se acercan y mueven las caderas para provocar algún tipo de recompensa emocional derivada de la química interna , que es suficiente sin tener que desgastarse tanto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2020)

las canciones tienen un ritmo de 0.12 que son los movimientos del coito , el baile es una simulación de lo mismo y por eso duran 3 minutos con final f


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2020)

El coito no es un acto de amor tal como nos lo han hecho creer.

ES UN ACTO VIOLENTO DE INVASIÓN A LA OTRA PERSONA . De hecho la química cerebral enloquece a las personas para permitir tan invasión.

LA TENSIÓN SEXUAL, ES ESO, TENSIÓN !!! . Un enorme chute de endorfinas , entre la que destaca el cortisol ( la hormona del estrés ) convierte a las personas en máquinas de copular. Un ansia viva como un hambriento por la comida.

El sexo, no es un ejercicio de gimnasia . Cuando duden siempre tienen que pensar en el origen , en nuestras antepasadas, cuando se postraban para ser copuladas por diferentes machos . Nada tiene que ver la vinculación emocional , con la exclusividad sexual.

Todas las especies de humanos se extinguieron porque los machos aprendieron a agarrar palos y piedras y se mataban por las hembras.
Sólo nuestra especie, los negros ( diferente a nuestros antepasados neandertales ) encontraron una fórmula de supervivencia luchando con su pene dentro de la vagina evitando en enfrentamiento entre los machos.
Por eso existimos.

Los gorilas, orangutanes, chimpancés, ahí siguen porque sólo pueden agarrar ramas.

La forma del pene, delata una gran competencia entre los machos por fecundar a las hembras , si no fuese así sería como el de los gorilas , de 3 centímetros en erección. o como el de los chimpancés que tienen otra estrategia.


estudios indican que, aparte de sus funciones como señal visual, la inflamación sexual de la piel del chimpancé hembra aumenta considerablemente la distancia que los machos deben negociar durante la cópula para colocar los espermatozoides en el orificio cervical. Por lo tanto, la evolución del pene alargado y filiforme del macho puede ser el resultado de una selección sexual, para negociar la vagina larga de la hembra y penetrar los tapones copulatorios depositados durante las cópulas anteriores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2020)

El esquema natural que fue y seguirá siendo una vez extinguida esta generación única en la historia , es que una mujer joven salía de casa de sus padres para fundar su propio hogar con otro hombre joven y sin ninguna mala experiencia anterior. Ambos vírgenes en lo que se refiere a las ineracciones emocionales de las etapas de la vida.

La razón para casarse y fundar el propio hogar, era para darle sentido a la vida y por lo tanto la llegada del primer hijo llenaba a ambos de ilusión y de motivación para construir un futuro juntos. Luego a los 3 años el segundo y así sucesivamente.

Destruir a las familias sin dar una alternativa mejor tiene muchos daños colaterales , destacables :

*- los hombres van por la vida como perros sin amo
- las mujeres se ofrecen a cualquiera, a una edad que deberían ser respetadas , a cambio de una cena o una copa.*


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quien vive un mundo distópico eres tú , no tus antepasados.
> 
> Suponer que es mejor vida la de un caballo que tira de un carro o un elefante de circo, que de un caballo que cabalga libre con su manada o un elefante que vive en la selva , es una ingenuidad. Contrariamente a lo que te han hecho creer, el esclavo eres tú, el que corre por la vida como pollo sin cabeza y sin tiempo para nada eres tú. los humanos somos ociosos, como cualquier otra especie. Nuestros antepasados pasaban la mayor parte del año sin hacer nada. vivir, que es suficiente. El folklore , las tradiciones , se crearon para darle sentido al tiempo libre. Las simientes y las cosechas son sólo unas semanas muy puntuales en el año. Y no más esfuerzo del que cada uno puede dar EVIDENTEMENTE, es imposible forzar a una persona sin que caiga rendido. IMPOSIBLE. a ver si crees que la fuerza y la motivación se consigue con un látigo. Si tu vas a un gimnasio y voluntariamente te sometes a un sobre esfuerzo, llega un momento que paras.
> 
> ...



Gran aporte! Gracias


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La edad mínima para contraer matrimonio pasa de los 14 a los 16 años
> 
> A partir de este miércoles, 14 de julio, los menos de 16 años no podrán contraer *matrimonio en España*. Hasta ahora desde los 14 años se podía solicitar a un juez que autorizase el enlace. Con la entrada en vigor de la Ley de Jurisdicción Voluntaria *se ha elevado esta edad mínima hasta los 16 años*.
> Hasta la fecha, el artículo 48 del Código Civil permite al juez de primera instancia «dispensar con justa causa y a instancia de parte» el impedimento de edad, para lo que* el tribunal declaraba emancipado al menor si había cumplido los 14 y le autorizaba a casarse*.
> ...



Yo me case con mi mujer cuando ella tenía 23 o 22


----------



## Ted Mosby (23 Feb 2020)

Se ha ido todo a la mierda porque con las redes de ligar se violan las leyes de la física. Es decir, una mujer en mitad de una pradera puede rastrear a todos los chads de 100 km a la redonda. The winner takes it all


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> CON EL FIN DE DESTRUIR A LAS FAMILIAS Y EXTERMINAR A AL POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA,
> han hecho creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo y luego cambiar.
> 
> Alargar el tiempo de las mujeres en algún tipo de educación inútil o trabajos que no sirven para nada, es una estrategia diseñada para España en los despachos de los enemigos, para que las mujeres superen esa etapa natural y queden *SOLTERONAS ( AHORA LLAMADAS CARRUSELERAS )
> ...




las familias, los hogares, son unidades de supervivencia para las crías y la razón de la vida. 

Todo gira alrededor de ese hecho imprescindible para que no se extinga una especie. 

Excepto si eres un robot o un animal en cautividad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2020)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> Se ha ido todo a la mierda porque con las redes de ligar se violan las leyes de la física. Es decir, una mujer en mitad de una pradera puede rastrear a todos los chads de 100 km a la redonda. The winner takes it all



la lujuria nace dentro de uno. 

¿ acaso te importa que vendan heroína si no eres toxicómano ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los despistados que se han perdido el hilo del antropocentrismo cartesiano, los remito a él
> 
> ¿ qué parte no se entiende que la vida es un suceso breve con el fin de transmitir tus genes a la siguiente generación antes de que te mueras ?
> 
> ...



FUJIMORI , les dio la oportunidad de una esterilización a 200.000 mujeres extremadamente pobres y de esa manera " pudieron estudiar o conseguir un empleo sin depender de un hombre " y además " evitó que una media de 6 hijos por mujer muriesen entre penurias y enfermedades, o acabasen como delincuentes " .

*La única razón porque " LA ONU " condenó ese hecho y encarceló al mejor presidente de la historia de Perú, y sin embargo esteriliza a las mujeres españolas , es porque estas últimas son de raza blanca. *

Fujimori ordenó la esterilización forzosa de 200.000 mujeres indígenas en Perú


----------



## McClellan (23 Feb 2020)

Creo que dejas fuera demasiados factores por los que una pareja adulta puede funcionar perfectamente.
Te expongo algunos, desde mi punto de vista:


 Conoces a la persona adecuada tarde. Por el motivo que sea. En mi caso, porque he vivido en varios puntos de España.
Madurez. Yo he estado con mujeres jóvenes (21 años, por ejemplo) y es un despelote. No están a lo que tienen que estar... Del mismo modo que nosotros tampoco lo estamos, para qué nos vamos a engañar.
Experiencia. Y no solo sexual. El aprendizaje social, que permite que ciertas cosas se acepten/toleren en pos de la convivencia, es algo que tiene que irse desarrollando paulatinamente. Y ojo, no implica resignación, sino entender que para que una pareja funcione, es necesario que haya cesiones desde ambos flancos. Si no, eso acaba como el rosario de la aurora.
Independencia económica. Al margen de que luego las dinámicas de pareja vayan en una, u otra dirección. Es algo que puede fluctuar mucho, dependiendo de la economía y las necesidades del momento, pero el hecho de que una mujer haya trabajado y viva por su cuenta, es muy importante para evitar que sea "salir del domicilio del papi para irse al tuyo".
Que sí, que es bonito eso de tener pareja desde la juventud, y montar la familia desde el minuto 1... Pero no todo el mundo pudo, o quiso. Para mi es más importante el hecho de montar una familia, que no lamentarme por no haberlo podido hacer antes. Los "Y si" no sirven para nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2020)

McClellan dijo:


> Creo que dejas fuera demasiados factores por los que una pareja adulta puede funcionar perfectamente.
> Te expongo algunos, desde mi punto de vista:
> 
> 
> ...



No eres culpable de nada, sino una víctima de un plan diseñado para Europa.
De la misma manera que se diseñó la sociedad en la unión soviética o la China de Mao.

Las mujeres en cada país se comportan como está diseñado en los despachos de los hombres, aunque ellas supongan que tienen libre albedrío, todo lo que piensan , sus valores, sus ansias y motivaciones están inculcados a través de la educación, de las películas, los programas de la tele ... " la cultura difusa que le rodea " .

*Una mujer saudí verá el burka como algo normal y rezará el Corán todos los días ¿ acaso cabe suponer que los miles de millones de mujeres del planeta son todas tontas y justo las españolas, las que se van a extinguir sin tener hijos y que han llevado una vida deplorable son las listas ? *

Lo que tú concibes como pareja " funcional " en edad adulta, es simplemente una asociación entre un yonki y su camello que le provee de la dopamina a cambio de recursos. Nada tiene que ver con el concepto natural y biológico de lo que es una unidad reproductora , como en cualquier especie. 


Nada diferencia a unos compañeros de piso , de los compañeros de oficina, de un amancebamiento ocasional. son juntamientos de humanos para unos fines determinados al margen de la reproducción . 
*
precisamente los mismos que han destruido a las familias ( los llamados socialistas , que está por ver que es eso ) son los que han inventado el matrimonio homosexual, con el único fin de devaluar, desvirtuar y tergiversar la razón de ser de una familia, que es fundar un hogar como hicieron todos nuestros antepasado y por eso existimos. *

Es completamente absurdo que la sociedad provea de una protección extraordinaria a una asociación de dos personas, cuyo único vínculo sean intereses difusos como recibir una pensión de viudedad o adquirir la nacionalidad. El sentido de la protección del estado es hacia una mujer que dedicó su vida a la crianza de los hijos y a los propios hijos para que no queden desamparados. 

*¿ por qué no se van a casar dos monjas , un viejo y su cuidadora sudamericana o dos compañeros de piso ?* ¿ quién lo impide ? ¿ hay un inspector de hacienda que va mirar si tienen sexo? 

¿ es obligatorio el sexo en las parejas casadas ? 

Te han hecho creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar, y eso es irrelevante. La razón es seguir las etapas de la vida que son : 

*NACER
CRECER
REPRODUCIRSE
MORIR *


----------



## McClellan (23 Feb 2020)

Pues claro que no soy culpable de nada. Hasta ahí podíamos llegar.
Yo lo que digo son factores por los que una pareja puede funcionar plenamente sin necesidad de arrejuntarse de jóvenes.
No somos animales salvajes. Somos una sociedad - más o menos civilizada - y como tal hay que medirlo. Por no hablar de que no todos los animales se comportan igual a la hora de la reproducción. Y ellos no tienen estado que les "dirija".


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

*las relaciones basadas en el cuerpo se han convertido en el eje de la sociedad*
Durante las primera semanas y meses de la vida del bebé sea humano , gorila o cualquier otra especie, se establecen las conexiones neuronales que determinarán su carácter, su temperamento , el normal funcionamiento de sus instintos , su capacidad para ser feliz y sobre todo la relación con el sexo.
El sexo son patrones de comportamiento grabados en esa etapa , es normal que si un ave se cría a mano , de adulta se empareje con el criador e intente copular con los humanos .
_*Es la primera vez en la historia , que una pequeña parte de la humanidad, los occidentales basan su vida en torno al sexo.*_

Hay muchas razones por las que uno se entrega el sexo; para algunos es sólo placer para otros es una forma de construir ese vínculo y compañerismo , de lo contrario la gente siente que se aleja el uno del otro.

Pero no es cierto . puedes estar muy cerca de alguien y no es necesario que te involucres físicamente.
Actualmente se supone que si no hay sexualidad no tiene realmente una relación .
puedo tener una relación muy fuerte con alguien y no preocuparme de su cuerpo. puede que no me traiga su cuerpo de ninguna manera.

*Alguien que está demasiado identificado con su cuerpo físico naturalmente está impulsado por el sexo porque eso es lo que más alto se conoce.*


La clave de la felicidad no está en los genitales eso es algo físico que tiene que ver con la supervivencia animal.
La felicidad reside en la glándula pineal, que trasciende de lo físico

la fisiología es sobre la supervivencia comer, dormir, follar...
pero la glándula pineal está muy cerca de trascender de lo físico
Si encuentras tu propio placer dentro de ti mismo estás en un estado extremo de agrado.
*estar con la gente ya no se trata de exprimirles el placer, estar con la gente es solo estar con ellos .*

Incluso el matrimonio, es una sagrada forma de celibato y la base de la civilización.

ahora eres realmente capaz de amar . De lo contrario es solo un truco de ábrete sésamo. Eso es lo que significa *" te amo " *tanto si te creen como si no , (en ese momento quieren creer porque ellos también necesitan algo tú también necesitas) .

se pierden las verdaderas posibilidades de saber la intensidad de amor si siempre estás buscando que puedo obtener de esa persona.
es un trabajo de estafa , se llama aventura amorosa, pero es una estafa pero *si no tratas de exprimir a toda la gente, los fundamentos de tu vida cambiarán






*


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

no te pierdes ni una , porque te ves retratada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

Si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudita, llevarías burka. 
Como has nacido en España eres una polifollada con un gato como única familia. 

Eres un clon diseñado en un despacho. Una víctima


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

¿ cómo se llama tu gato ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

Una vida perdida. Lo siento . Eres una víctima de la sociedad. Por lo menos , señala a los culpables. no los ensalces .


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Feb 2020)

Que bonita historia de amor. Le propones secso y se asusta. Así no ganamos una guerra


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2020)

El determinismo biológico no es una opción.

Las etapas de la vida son inamovibles. 

DOS ETAPAS DE CUATRO AÑOS EN LA VIDA, EN MOMENTOS CRÍTICOS DETERMINAN EL RESTO DEL TIEMPO. 

*LOS 4 PRIMEROS AÑOS

DE LOS 16 A LOS 20

el resto del tiempo es piloto automático. *


----------



## Pepe la rana (25 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que bonita historia de amor. Le propones secso y se asusta. Así no ganamos una guerra



Si de follar se trata yo me apunto....


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Feb 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Si de follar se trata yo me apunto....



Dile a @Guilty Gear si te ata a la pata de la cama y te da azotes sersis


----------



## Barspin (25 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todo el mundo desea hacer al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior porque somos autómatas. quitarnos de la rutina nos causa estrés y angustia.



Una poya como un castillo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2020)

quien pagará las consecuencias de esta generación degenerada, será *la próxima generación que será el doble de degenerada.*

Ya son tan comunes los trastornos de personalidad e identidad , las parafilias y aberraciones , las crisis de ansiedad y agresividad, el consumo de drogas psicotrópicos legales o ilegales, las manías , estereotipias y chaladuras ..... que ya se ven como algo normal.

*No !!! Lo normal es ser normal.*

Como lo era mi abuela , que tuvo 10 hijos y fue la mujer más sensata que conocí en mi vida. Allí en el pueblo, coordinando una familia tan numerosa, con jornaleros a los que tenía que preparar las comidas y mantener todo funcionando .
Siempre amable, con una sonrisa , calmando tensiones.
Mi abuelo , fue un señor respetable, con su bigote recortado, se deslomaba en las faenas del campo cuando tocaba y a su vez organizaba las tareas de oficina y burocráticas, lo recuerdo rodeado de papeles muy concentrado. Los domingos se vestían de domingo, iban a misa y luego a tomar algo al pueblo para socializar con los amigos.
Normales. Nunca los vi discutir.


Todos los bebés son dependientes de su madre en una unión inseparable. En el caso de los humanos es todavía más intensa puesto que nacemos unos meses antes de lo que corresponde debido al enorme tamaño de nuestro cerebro, por lo tanto LA EXOGESTACIÓN, es una especie de crianza marsupial donde el bebé debe permanecer en brazos de su madre , pegado a la teta, lo menos los 5 primeros meses. No es el chupete lo que calma al bebé, él cree que está pegado a la teta. No es el movimiento de la cuna , es la sensación que está en brazos de su madre.
Un bebé actual es el mismo que hace 50.000 años. No sabe que ha nacido en una sociedad distópica chiflada, en donde hacen creer a las pocas mujeres que no han perdido el instinto maternal, que deben volver al trabajo en vez de completar lo que le da sentido a la vida.


Durante ese tiempo las conexiones neuronales son las más intensas de toda la vida. Es cuando se adquiere la identidad, el carácter y el temperamento. En esas primeras semanas y meses, el cerebro se construye. Es como un carro de la compra que se va llenando de objetos , llega un momento que ya está lleno y no tiene vuelta atrás. La impronta, ha sucedido.

Cualquier alteración en ese delicado proceso cambiará para siempre la percepción del mundo y de uno mismo, sea un gorila, un patito, un loro o un humano . La llamada " educación de cero a tres años " es una aberración inconcebible, que consiste en abandonar a los bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías. Que sea otra mujer quien le de el biberón al bebé o que sea un hombre, aún siendo el padre, trastornará sin duda la percepción de la sexualidad HOMBRE/MUJER. La epidemia de este tipo de cuestiones es derivada de todo eso.


Irene Montero lo sabe, por eso a pesar de que promocionan el aborto ella no lo hace, por eso a pesar de que promociona separara al bebé de su madre, ella se lleva el suyo al trabajo.

_*"configuraremos un sistema de educación infantil (de 0 a 3 años) que ofrezca una cobertura universal y gratuita a todas las criaturas "*_

Garantizar la cobertura universal y gratuita de la educación infantil (de 0 a 3 años). Programa de Podemos
El «show» de Irene Montero: tarta sorpresa y el bebé a cuestas


----------



## Primitivo (26 Feb 2020)

Este viejo seguramente también llego a esta conclusión.


----------



## Pepe la rana (26 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dile a @Guilty Gear si te ata a la pata de la cama y te da azotes sersis



Me parece perfect, en peores situaciones me he visto....

Y tú @Jevitronka que pedis?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Feb 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Me parece perfect, en peores situaciones me he visto....
> 
> Y tú @Jevitronka que pedis?



Que me toque la loteria


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2020)

*Penélope Cruz Sánchez* (Alcobendas, Madrid; 28 de abril de 1974

Tenía 16 años cuando la desvirgó .. y a pesar del tiempo y todo el carrusel, seguía perteneciendo al primero.

RAZONES BIOLÓGICAS por las que nunca debes emparejarte con una mujer mayor de 23 años y que haya sido desvirgada por otros . a no ser que quieras sufr


Jamón, jamón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## bice (27 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Penélope Cruz Sánchez* (Alcobendas, Madrid; 28 de abril de 1974
> 
> Tenía 16 años cuando la desvirgó .. y a pesar del tiempo y todo el carrusel, seguía perteneciendo al primero.
> 
> ...





Pero si en 1992 ya llevaba tres años con Nacho Cano, él fue el que la desvirgó.

Más bien Bardem fue el parguela que tuvo siempre en la recámara, cuando vió que se iba haciendo famoso y que lo suyo con celebrities de Hollywood no cuajaba, decidió darle una oportunidad.


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2020)

mamarraxio chupando great again


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2020)

*Pasados los 23 años , pierden el instinto maternal.

A esa edad se deja de crecer y por lo tanto cualquier cosa que no hayas hecho antes , se convierte en una fobia : NEOFOBIA.*

Cada etapa en la vida tiene los tiempos muy marcados, de la misma manera que nacen los dientes de leche en los niños, todos los procesos biológicos son matemáticos.

A los 52 años , ni más ni menos, los hombres pierden el deseo sexual .
Algunos se aferran de forma angustiosa intentando retener lo que consideran juventud, pero es un error.

Si está así pautado con la madre naturaleza es porque no vas a vivir lo suficiente para criar a tus hijos.
*Simplemente te quiere convertir en un abuelo sabio.

Cualquier etapa que se salte, o se alargue trastornará por completo la mente de esa persona creándole neurosis y vidas mal vividas.

1- EXOGESTACIÓN : *El bebé humano debe permanecer íntimamente unido a su madre , sin apenas separarse de su teta durante los siguientes 9 meses alimentándose de leche materna.
( biberón , chupete o guarderías, cualquier alteración = parafilias , neurosis, pérdida de instinto maternal, drogas , estereotipias

2- Hasta los 4 años supervisado por su madre y hermanas mayores seguirá alimentándose con la teta hasta que le caen los dientes de leche , correrá con otros niños de su edad en un perímetro de seguridad donde sienta que está su madre cerca.

3- la madre está atendiendo a su nuevo bebé y el niño ya se independiza pasando a estar al cargo de sus hermanas mayores o tías adolescentes ,que así aprenden a ser madres ( la obsesión de las niñas por las muñecas )

4- la adolescencia es una etapa trascendental como las anteriores, las hembras con su primera menstruación tienen el instinto de irse a otros territorios , buscan machos desconocidos para evitar la endogamia y la competencia por los recursos con sus propios padres. Los adolescentes esperan por hembras de otras tribus y ayudan a proteger el clan.

5- encuentro, vinculación, coito incesante y a los 9 meses el primero de un ciclo incesante de hijos que alegrarán la vida y le darán sentido.

6 - Los abuelos son el reservorio de sabiduría y con paciencia educan a los niños en usos y costumbres , mientras los padres van de caza y a la guerra.

7 - muere tu cuerpo pero quedan tus genes . Has continuado larga estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2020)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...e-su-casa-me-quiere-conquistar.1315348/page-2


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2020)

Infografía: Leonardo DiCaprio nunca ha tenido una novia de más de 25 años
Esta infografía realizada por el usuario de *Reddit* *TrustLittleBrother, *muestra gráficamente la evolución de los amores de DiCaptrio: todas rubias, todas modelos y todas jovencísimas: de *Gisele Bundchen* (de los 18 a los 23 años) a *Camila Morrone*, a quien enamoró con 20 y, si la estadística no engaña, será reemplazada en tres años por una nueva churri de 20, como ya le sucedió a *Bar Refaeli*, a *Kelly Rohrbach* y a *Nina Agdal*, todas las cuales cayeron por la borda al llegar a la fatídica edad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2020)

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2020)

Entre los planes de la agenda de la ONU 2030 es la de destruir a las familias como unidades reproductivas y por lo tanto la homosexualidad es una alternativa a que la gente desplace sus pulsiones sexuales de una forma estéril. El feminismo es exactamente lo mismo , nada tiene de liberación de la mujer hacerla esclava de sus jefes y que su única familia sea una gato, pero prevalece la reducción de la natalidad y han empezado por occidente. 

a homosexualidad para Freud no era una enfermedad, sino elección de objeto. Sin embargo siguió siendo delito en Inglaterra hasta después de la segunda guerra mundial. Sé que Alan Turing, por ser homosexual, tuvo que elegir entre ir a la cárcel o someterse a un tratamiento hormonal, y terminó suicidándose. Si lo vemos desde la perspectiva de la salud reproductiva es jna conducta disfuncional. Más no puedo decir. En cuanto a la discordia de género, existe pero se aproxima más a una psicosis, pues decir que uno no es del sexo de su cuerpo encierra una contradicción insalvable, más lógica de trabajar desde lo mental que desde lo somático si uno fuera materialista. Pero el idealismo posmoderno entiende que moldear el cuerpo mediante habitaciones y tratamientos hormonales es más acorde al derecho de alguien a ser lo que quiere ser, aunque no es así cuando quiere dejar de ser (a nadie se lo ayuda a suicidarse). Sin duda hay motivos políticos en los cambios en los manuales. Los psiquiatras no pueden ir en contra de la opinión pública, que es el Otro de la época.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2020)

*NACIMIENTO DE UN GORILA*

Las vaginas de las gorilas son más pequeñas que las de las mujeres , porque los bebés gorila tienen un cerebro mucho más pequeño. De hecho los bebés humanos nacen prematuros porque si naciesen con el mismo nivel de desarrollo que los gorilas no me explico como podrían salir. 

Se llama EXOGESTACIÓN, y son unos 9 meses posteriores al parto, en el que el bebé humano alcanza ese nivel . Hasta ese momento debe estar la mayor parte del tiempo pegado a la teta de su madre. Es una etapa tan importante como la impronta de los loros , que determinará su inteligencia y control emocional, su capacidad de entender el mundo que le rodea , es decir su equilibrio mental.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2020)

LA VIDA, SON CICLOS REPRODUCTIVOS , UNO DETRÁS DE OTRO.

Te han hecho creer que es más importante ser la esclava de tu jefe que una mujer libre que disfruta su tiempo de vida criando a sus hijos como hicieron tus antepasados.

NADA HAY MÁS IMPORTANTE EN LA VIDA, Te han hecho creer que todo es muy difícil, cuándo realmente SÓLO NECESITAMOS COMER.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 May 2020)

Eso para despues de los 23


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2020)

Son parafilias . 

Nada tiene que ver el placer con la felicidad, de hecho es lo contrario , porque el placer provoca dependencia y por lo tanto ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. 

Si no fumas , eres consciente que no echas de menos fumar y sabes que no te pierdes nada. incluso ves con compasión a los fumadores que lo más importante del mundo es que no les falte el tabaco aunque se contagien en la cola del estanco. 

Los vicios son esclavitud. El sexo es algo bueno , dentro de su contexto natural de afianzar una relación de pareja y la búsqueda de la fecundación. 
La lascivia, la lujuria, desde hace miles de años en todas las civilizaciones fue considerado un pecado, un delito , algo indeseable porque destruye a la persona y al conjunto de la sociedad. De hecho tanta pornografía gratis obviamente alguien la paga porque el precio eres tú y occidente. 

Si tú no concibes que tu abuela se masturbase, pregúntate la razón por la cual no la imaginas así. Si la ves más equilibrada que las mujeres actuales esa es la respuesta. 

La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Han hecho creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo y no crear unidades reproductoras como se hizo toda la vida y por eso existimos. 

Es sentido común. Los pájaros se cortejan , copulan, hacen el nido , incuban los huevos, crían a sus hijos, les ayudan a emanciparse. .. y vuelta a empezar. 

la cópula se limita a la etapa que le toca , el resto del tiempo un placer de vivir similar a la cópula inunda la mente si siguen las etapas del determinismo biológico. 

Hacer todo al revés sólo crea trastornos y una vida mal vivida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 May 2020)

contrariamente a lo que suele pensar la gente de nuestra civilización y nuestro tiempo ( que para eso nos han adoctrinado y domesticado durante los largos años de colegio ) ahora se vive peor que nunca. Es como suponer que un gato castrado que se pasa dormido todo el día en el sofá con el plato lleno de pienso, tiene mejor vida que un tigre hambriento que husmea entre los matorrales en busca de la presa.

LA VIDA , LA RAZÓN POR LA QUE VIVIMOS Y EXISTIMOS, TIENE UNOS FINES BIOLÓGICOS MUY PRECISOS QUE ES LA REPRODUCCIÓN.

Debería hacer sonar todas las alarmas instintivas cuando los hijos de puta que no someten llamados políticos, después de destruir a las familias , al matrimonio, a los hogares, a las unidades reproductivas , pretenden privar a las madres que recién han tenido el bebé de tenerlo a su lado por lo menos los dos años imprescindibles , nada hay más importante para una mujer y para un bebé que vivir lo que está determinado por nuestro instinto.

He criado a mano a muchos animales separados de sus padres, se llama importa y ya he hablado muchas veces en otros hilos. Sé con absoluta certeza que cualquier interacción que interrumpa el estrecho vínculo del hijo con la madre cambia para siempre la identidad de ese animal, su carácter, su comportamiento, sus instintos, su visión de la vida . Deja de ser la especie que nació para ser otra cosa.

Mucho ojo con la EXOGESTACIÓN, que es el tiempo más importante de la vida . hacerlo mal es la causa de la mayoría de las neurosis y parafilias. no es casualidad que haya tanta actualmente que hasta se considere una normalidad.


----------



## Triptolemo (9 May 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> contrariamente a lo que suele pensar la gente de nuestra civilización y nuestro tiempo ( que para eso nos han adoctrinado y domesticado durante los largos años de colegio ) ahora se vive peor que nunca. Es como suponer que un gato castrado que se pasa dormido todo el día en el sofá con el plato lleno de pienso, tiene mejor vida que un tigre hambriento que husmea entre los matorrales en busca de la presa.
> 
> LA VIDA , LA RAZÓN POR LA QUE VIVIMOS Y EXISTIMOS, TIENE UNOS FINES BIOLÓGICOS MUY PRECISOS QUE ES LA REPRODUCCIÓN.
> 
> ...



Ataraxio aunque lo que dices es una verdad como un templo, el silicio es algo que ira mas alla de la vida, sera su propia creadora...
El carbono al menos tal y como lo conocemos en la tierra no saldra de nuestra galaxia jamas, no al menos en varios miles de años...

En cambio yo si tengo esperanza, en el silicio...

Para ti todos son dogmas biologicos que luego no respetas en tu artificial vida monastica de pajaro enjaulado...
Eres tu propio carcelero que guardas la llave de tu libertad mientras encierras otras aves dentro de tu casa...
¿Quien es mas preso tus pajaros o tu?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2020)

bice dijo:


> Pero si en 1992 ya llevaba tres años con Nacho Cano, él fue el que la desvirgó.
> 
> Más bien Bardem fue el parguela que tuvo siempre en la recámara, cuando vió que se iba haciendo famoso y que lo suyo con celebrities de Hollywood no cuajaba, decidió darle una oportunidad.



Eso me recuerda a una pareja a quienes conozco desde hace 12 años cuando ellos tenían 12. A él siempre le gustó ella y eran amigos pero ella desde los 13 se estaba follando a un malote que además la tenía controlada totalmente. Y este era el guardavelas, iba a fiestas con ellas viendo como le comía la boca, le metía de todo y luego se la llevaba al coche o a su casa a follársela.
Hace 3 años, acabando la carrera ella dejó al macarra y le dió la oportunidad a este. Se casaron en un año. Alguno dirá que el chaval ha triunfado. Yo creo que es un parguela y que ellas juegan como les da la gana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 May 2020)

NO ES NINGUNA BROMA.

Precisamente me pasó lo mismo y al notar que eran incapaces de reaccionar ante lo evidente empecé a pensar que había algo raro. Todas las troladas que hemos soportado estos años como* la ideología de género , el feminazismo, la destrucción de las familias *y todo lo que sabemos más o menos lo mirábamos con perplejidad y con la paciencia de saber que se iban a dar el batacazo, pero claro cuando ya pasan la línea roja del más mínimo sentido común ya saltan las alarmas.

*Un niño que lleva enterrado en un pozo dos semanas , no sólo es completamente seguro que está muerto sino que lleva muerto desde el minuto uno. *Para mi ver a tanta gente de mi entorno dudando y con expectación de que pudieran rescatarlo fue traumático .

*y fue ahí cuando empecé a investigar lo de las sectas* y efectivamente España a la población primero *eliminaron el catolicismo para reemplazarlo por creencias cada cual más delirante e irracional . *desde que los negros son iguales a los blancos, hasta que las niñas tienen pene.

Joder que habrá mogollón de negros mucho mejores , más atléticos e inteligentes que infinidad de blancos, pero es negro y el blanco aunque sea un subnormal gordo y calvo , es blanco.
Lo de las niñas con pene y todo el rollo feminazi ya mejor ni meterse .

O sea que los catalanes son extranjeros y los moros son españoles , ya hay que tener cojones para hacer creer eso a la borregada.

LA SECTA PROGRE NO TIENE NOMBRE .

ES UNA SECTA SUICIDA CON SU FIN DEL MUNDO INCLUÍDO COMO NO PODRÍA FALTAR.

HAN HECHO CREER A LA POBLACIÓN QUE DEBEN SER EXTERMINADOS Y REEMPLAZADOS POR OTRA CIVILIZACIÓN.

*ES LA SECTA DEL " POBRECITO GATITO " , *QUE LES IMPORTAN MÁS 3 MUERTOS EN SOMALIA QUE 30.000 EN ESPAÑA A LOS QUE IGNORAN.

INSISTO QUE NO ES COÑA SEÑORES, ESTÁ PASANDO DELANTE DE NUESTROS OJOS !!!

ESTOY COMPLETAMENTE SEGURO QUE SI EL LÍDER CARISMÁTICO, EL SANTÓN, EL CHARLATÁN , EL GURÚ , EL CHALADO DE LA COLETA , LES DICE QUE SE TIREN POR LA VENTANA DESPUÉS DE APLAUDIR , LO HARÁN.

Aunque investigué mucho sobre el tema , este artículo lo define a la perfección, no se lo pierda. Es muy grave. Es extremadamente grave, nuestro país, nuestra sociedad, nuestra vida, está en juego.

“Cualquier grupo humano lleva en sí mismo el germen de una secta”

*“Cualquier grupo humano lleva en sí mismo el germen de una secta”


-¿Cómo podemos identificar a una secta?*

La apariencia de las sectas destructivas ha cambiado sustancialmente. Se les puede reconocer por unos cuantos signos característicos:

*una presencia autoproclamada de un líder carismático incuestionable; *una idealización extrema de ese líder; una sumisión ciega a los mandatos del grupo y del liderazgo; y una manipulación psicológica que se ejerce sobre los adeptos.

*-Es decir que aquel hombre con la túnica blanca, la larga barba, en lo alto de una montaña esperando un mensaje celestial es historia…*

Ya no se ciñen al patrón clásico, han cambiado tremendamente.
Estamos hablando de personas con corbata y _power points_, personas influyentes que trabajan en grandes empresas y que se mueven por organismos europeos.
Lo que ha cambiado respecto al pasado son los puntos sobre los que inciden.
Por ejemplo, los 70 y 80 eran los años de la contracultura, del movimiento hippie, de muchos cambios sociales y motivos de preocupación para el ciudadano.
Los grupos sectarios, entonces, incidían en cómo veías la vida, la política, la sociedad, en cómo te imaginabas el mundo en el día de mañana.

*Hoy (desde los 90), las sectas se dirigen a aspectos nucleares de tu self, de tu identidad. Buscan incidir en cómo te ves a ti mismo, cómo te relacionas con los demás y qué emociones tienes, ya no tanto respecto a tu entorno cultural y social, sino en lo más nuclear de tu personalidad. Así, modificando progresivamente tu identidad, tu percepción se va transformando, tus pensamientos también y, consecuentemente, tus acciones.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 May 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 May 2020)

Desde la amplitud de miras de no tener ideología ni religión, sin renunciar a mis raíces católicas , después de un amplísimo repaso a todas las doctrinas y filosofías que han triunfado en la historia, después de sondear de qué van las religiones en las diferentes civilizaciones y lo qué pretenden las ideologías políticas .

Después de evidenciar las consecuencias de determinadas ideologías dominantes en las poblaciones, su economía y la moral de los pueblos, saqué una conclusión :

LO QUE BUSCAN LAS DOCTRINAS Y LAS FILOSOFÍAS , es que el tiempo de vida de las personas sea lo más dichoso posible y cercano al comportamiento natural , el determinado por la biología, ayudando de forma conceptual a superar la angustia de vivir y las tragedias que son inevitables a lo largo de la vida . Enseñan a calmar las emociones y a controlar las pasiones que inevitablemente acaban destruyendo a la persona, lo que se ha denominado PECADOS . Resumiendo, es mucho más probable que acaba siendo un abuelo rodeado de muchos nietos alguien que evite las ideologías y se encauce en doctrinas , que lo contrario, que su vida además de desdichada será breve .

LO QUE BUSCAN LAS IDEOLOGÍAS POLÍTICAS , es convertir a las personas en parte de un rebaño, para explotarlos como esclavos para el beneficio de élites extractivas a costa de su vida personal . impidiendo que formen hogares y familias para que toda su concentración esté enfocada en el trabajo, pero no para su beneficio sino para la élite política y bancaria . La angustia de vivir la solucionan atiborrando a la población con drogas artificiales o las propias drogas endógenas , es decir esclavizando a los individuos con el vicio que de ahí no se pueden escapar. El sexo, la lujuria, el juego, la gula, la avaricia ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

Realmente las mujeres ( y que parezca todo lo machista que es ) están predispuestas a obedecer.
De hecho están deseando que las gobiernen por eso desafían para que las pongan en su sitio.
Se llama tensión sexual. Es un constante tira y afloja para que no se le olvide que tiene que ser sumisa al macho.
Todas estas dinámicas se entienden mucho mejor en el mundo animal que son los mismos patrones.
*LA CLAVE ES LA CONFIANZA !!!*

Ese misterio que hace que una madre pueda berrear a su hijo a todas horas , castigarlo , incluso darle un cachete, pero el niño sabe que es " un juego de rol " .
Sin embargo si una mujer desconocida le grita la décima parte de su madre , se asusta y se siente agredido .

Es un juego . Un tira y afloja ancestral que existe en todas las especies que forman pareja y se vinculan durante el ciclo reproductivo y a veces durante toda la vida.
Cuando una pareja de Cigüeñas se reencuentra cada año en el mismo nido del año pasado, en el tejado de la catedral de Valladolid, después de pasar el invierno cada una por su lado en África, ya tienen el trabajo medio hecho. Su nido , su pareja con la que salió todo bien en años anteriores ¿ por qué volver a empezar ? si se despistan eligiendo pareja o sitio, puede acabar el verano y todavía el nido sin hacer.

la cópula, el coito es sólo la primera parte de ese intenso ciclo, pero cada una de las etapas es igual de emocionante y placentera . El macho de la cigüeña , no echa de menos echarle otro polvo, lo que le da placer de vivir es buscar comida para sus hijos y que salgan adelante.

*Es el ciclo de la vida.






*


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

Somos híbridos de neandertal, todos los rasgos que nos diferencia de los negros, son de neandertal, tenían la piel blanca, el pelo lacio y pelirrojo o castaño , barbudos y peludos como no podría ser menos en la glaciación.

Curiosamente no hay pelo en la espalda porque iba cubierta por las pieles de animales con que se tapaban , pero sí el pelo en el pecho, todavía no habían descubierto los botones.
Al ser híbridos en cada individuo se manifiestan los rasgos más o menos acentuados dependiendo de la casualidad , si sus antepasados siguen una línea con mucha genética neandertal. ( las pinturas rupestres, las de Altamira entre otras , están pintadas por ellos ) nuestros antepasados los negros , no habían descubierto el arte figurativo, como los aborígenes australianos pintaban rayas y puntos , espirales y todos esos símbolos, pero no concebían representar a un ser vivo. Es difícil de entender pero es así. no entendían que aquella figura podría representar un bisonte.
Pintaban por todos lados, realmente vivían en chozas que se construían con 4 ramas y dos palos en 10 minutos , allá donde estuviese la caza la pesca. Sólo se conservan las cuevas porque evidentemente lo demás se ha destruido con el tiempo.
Lo que es un error es suponer que eran bestias deformes hoscos y sucios . Si buscáis en google imágenes de gorilas , veréis que tienen el pelo impecable, la suciedad no es una opción en los ecosistemas. Los animales se pasan gran parte del día acicalándose , despiojándose , alisándose el pelo . jamás veréis una rasta o una greña. de hecho si a un gato le echas en el pelo una gota de aceite , enseguida se lo quita.

Otra cosa los mendigos, los humanos actuales en campos de concentración y todas esas imágenes deplorables que es como los animales en cautividad que no tienen una vida plena.

Al tema. Para un neandertal , la cosa más bella del mundo era una neandertal . Con sus grandes pechos y nalgas para acumular nutrientes para el invierno y no morirse en las constantes hambrunas , con su nariz kilométrica para calentar el aire frío de Eurasia. con su larga melena , y para ella el ser más bello era su macho alfa . con su barba bien cuidada como símbolo de estatus , una barba que llegaba hasta donde llegan las barbas si se dejan crecer, hasta el ombligo. su melena a la que ellas ( sus cuatro mujeres ) se encargaban por turnos de alisar y con ello reforzaban los vínculos de la unidad reproductiva, que la fortaleza del macho protegía de intrusos . No eran grupos promiscuos como los negros, al igual que los ciervos o los leones , luchaban fuera de la hembra, los negros compiten por la fecundación dentro de la vagina.
El coito consiste en extraer el semen del anterior y finalmente afinar justo en la abertura del útero, para dificultar al siguiente que extraiga el propio. Como el coito de los gorilas , el del neandertal era muy breve , pocos segundos , el pene del gorila mide 4 centímetros, no necesita hacer la función descrita anteriormente.

¿ Cómo se hibridaron ? No veo la razón de suponer que eran enemigos. De hecho actualmente estamos viviendo un proceso similar de fusión de diferentes razas . Si hay comida suficiente y no hay motivos para luchar, incluso podrían haber colaborado en la caza .

¿ por qué se extinguieron ? hay muchas teorías , la principal está pasando delante de vuestros ojos, los invasores eran más prolíficos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2020)

El cortejo en los humanos , es activar las conexiones neuronales BEBÉ /MADRE.
Que realmente es la vinculación o amor verdadero. Entendamos que estos vínculos se producen en todas las especies de animales que se emparejan para poder sacar adelante a sus crías, es decir cuyas crías nacen vulnerables y necesitan de ambos progenitores, por ejemplo las aves nidífugas como las gallináceas , no se emparejan , como tampoco lo hacen las focas o las cebras.. pero sí las cigüeñas , loros .. ( las aves nidícolas ) , y los mamíferos de madriguera. Obviamente la madre humana , requiere de mucha ayuda, pues nacemos en estado fetal, se llama exogestación, nuestro cerebro es tan grande que de nacer tan crecidos como la cría de un gorila , para salir no me imagino como tendría que ser de grande la vagina !!! , las vaginas son así para que salgan los bebés cabezones, no para que entren penes enormes.
Por cierto , el clítoris está al revés al desplazarse la vagina para delante, se quedó deslocalizado, el de las chimpancés sigue en su sitio.

Al tema. El erotismo de las tetas, simplemente es la ansiedad, el deseo, por alimentarse del bebé que su mundo entero eran los pezones. Entendamos que el bebé humano por la exogestación, no debería separarse de las tetas de su madre durante otros 9 meses, somos una especie de marsupiales . La mujeres están programadas para llevar consigo un bebé colgando que ahora reemplazan en su imaginación por un bolso, por eso si no lo llevan creen que les falta algo, el bebé que no tienen. es terrible para un bebé humano darle el biberón , el chupete o abandonarlo en orfanatos llamados guarderías. en esa etapa crítica de la vida , la más importante, se forma la IMPRONTA, insisto que es igual en todas las especies. Si se cría a mano a un pollo de loro, un cachorro de lobo o de tigre, cambia para siempre su identidad , su temperamento , su carácter. Los gorilas machos criados a biberón , de adultos se pasan el tiempo chupando el dedo pulgar, las hembras pierden el instinto maternal.
Como no podría ser de otra forma, los bebés humanos reconocen a su madre desde el primer día, como cualquier otro bebé , ninguna otra gorila amamanta a un hijo que no sea suyo, por lo tanto que a un bebé le de el biberón un hombre ( sea el padre o no , que eso no le interesa al bebé ) provocará malas conexiones neuronales que finalmente de adulto acaban en parafilias sexuales como estamos comprobando. de hecho hay tantas que no ha quedado más remedio que tomarlas como algo normal cuando no lo es.

El beso de lengua, siguiendo la misma línea , se llama PREMASTICACIÓN . Igualmente pretende desatar la vinculación ancestral de la madre mascando la comida sólida ( como los pájaros y tantos mamíferos ) que deposita directamente en la boca de la cría. De hecho se sigue haciendo en la mayoría de las tribus. No hay batidoras, se ve como normal. Yo he visto incluso en mis viajes, como en poblaciones más civilizadas las madres llevaban la papilla de harina a su boca y luego " la escupían " de nuevo en la cuchara. aunque yo sabía que era un mecanismo tradicional aprendido, ellas decían que era para asegurarse de que no estaba caliente, cuando si fuese así sólo tendrían que dejar enfriarlo.
En fin que cuando os metéis la lengua con una pareja que acabáis de conocer , es simplemente el bolo alimenticio de un comportamiento ancestral y programado de hace millones de años. El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua.

si hay alguna pregunta os cuento por qué el coito humano es así y no como el de los leones , por ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2020)

El hecho de que una recompensa que en sí misma no es gran cosa , a veces esté y otras veces no esté , hace enloquecer a una pequeña parte del cerebro que ahora se desvivirá por descubrir como obtener la recompensa. Y esa búsqueda de la siguiente recompensa, tratar de descifrar cuando obtengo la recompensa y cuando no, hace que una aplicación sea cautivadora y atractiva. Básicamente lo mismo es una aplicación de buscar ligues ,que jugar al póker, o buscar berberechos en la playa. Lo que hace adictivo a cualquier cosa, es la incertidumbre de cuándo vas a ser recompensado y cuando no.. la dopamina es la divisa de placer y es la divisa del deseo. las cosas que te han resultado agradables en el pasado te motivarán para buscarlas en el futuro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 May 2020)

miren en el minuto dos


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2020)

ETA + INDEPES CATALANES + ISLAMISTAS + PSOE = ATENTADO TRENES DE ATOCHA = ZAPATONTO = SÁNCHEZ = GUERRA YUGOSLAVIA = INVASIÓN ISLÁMICA

FEMINISMO + LGTB + LEY VIOGEN + INSEGURIDAD JURÍDICA = DESTRUCCIÓN DE LAS FAMILIAS = ESTERILIDAD DE LAS ESPAÑOLAS = REEMPLAZO ISLÁMICO

CLUB BILDERBERG + ISLAM + COMUNISMO INTERNACIONAL + INDIGENISTAS + TRÁFICO DE COCAÍNA = DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA SOCIEDAD OCCIDENTAL

ONU + OMS = AGENDA 2030 = PODEMOS = PSOE = SOCIALDEMOCRACIA INTERNACIONAL = JUDÍOMASONES = DESTRUCCIÓN DEL CRISTIANISMO = REEMPLAZO ISLÁMICO.

RENTA BÁSICA = FAMILIAS NUMEROSAS ISLÁMICAS FINANCIADAS = EFECTO LLAMADA = BARCOS NEGREROS Y PATERAS = MEZQUITAS = AL GRAN REEMPLAZO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2020)

Frases de Cómo ganar amigos e influir sobre las personas

*la persona con quien habla usted está cien veces más interesada en sí misma y en sus necesidades y sus problemas que en usted y sus problemas o cualidades*

Para ser interesante, hay que interesarse.

Demuestre respeto por las opiniones ajenas. Jamás diga a una persona que está equivocada.

Aún cuando tengamos razón y la otra persona esté claramente equivocada, sólo haremos daño si le hacemos perder prestigio.

Las acciones dicen más que las palabras, y una sonrisa expresa: "Me gusta usted. Me causa felicidad. Me alegro tanto de verlo"

La crítica es inútil porque pone a la otra persona en la defensiva, y por lo común hace que trate de justificarse

(...) Eso es lo que encanta a toda persona que triunfa: el juego. La oportunidad de expresarse. La oportunidad de demostrar lo que vale, de destacarse, de ganar.
(...) Como cuando voy de pesca no pienso en lo que me gusta a mí, sino en lo que prefieren los peces, no cebo el anzuelo con fresas y crema.

Cuando tratamos con la gente debemos recordar que no tratamos con criaturas lógicas. Tratamos con criaturas emotivas, criaturas erizadas de prejuicios e impulsadas por el orgullo y la vanidad.

Cualquier tonto puede criticar, censurar y quejarse, y casi todos los tontos lo hacen. Pero se necesita carácter y dominio de sí mismo para ser comprensivo y capaz de perdonar.

puede ganar más amigos en dos meses interesándose de verdad en los demás, que los que se pueden ganar en dos años cuando se trata de interesar a los demás en uno mismo.

El interés, lo mismo que todo lo demás en las relaciones humanas, debe ser sincero. Debe dar dividendos no sólo a la persona que muestra el interés, sino también a la que recibe la atención. Es una vía de dos manos: las dos partes se benefician.



( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2020)

coletaocultachepa dijo:


> En casi todo lo que dices coincido, pero aquí has patinao. Un amigosaludo encontró una camada de perros abandonados, los llevó a su casa donde tenia como mascota una perra adulta, pues bien, esta se puso a generar leche y a amamantar a los cachorros



ningún gorila macho amamanta a un bebé. 
Por lo tanto que un padre de el biberón a su hijo , puede trastornar su concepto de mujer y madre . 

No es casualidad que haya tanta homosexualida en los países donde las madres abandonan a sus bebés para hacer otras ocupaciones y delegan en otras personas sus cuidados. 

Tengo la absoluta certeza de que los primeros días, semanas y meses de cualquier animal , determinan para siempre su carácter, su comportamiento y su identidad. No sólo por mi propia experiencia sino por infinidad de documentación relacionada que me he esforzado en investigar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2020)

Biologia del hombre/instinto paternal/formar una familia en España o no


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Jun 2020)

Lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2020)

*EL ORGASMO es una tontería
*
Lo que han hecho con la población española , es hacerles creer que es algo importante y básico para la felicidad algo que es una falacia enorme.

Es como decir que si no te pinchas heroína no disfrutas de la vida .

El orgasmo es un mecanismo biológico heredado de los peces para sincronizar la puesta y la eyaculación y que no se disperse con el agua.

Desvinculado de su función reproductiva , sólo sirve para amargar la vida a la gente , como cualquier otra adicción .

El *deseo es el recuerdo* del placer, proyectado al futuro. El miedo es el *recuerdo* del dolor, proyectado al futuro. Ambos son fruto de la memoria y no dejan descansar la mente. 


El secreto del orgasmo femenino se encuentra en el conejo: su misión es activar la ovulación

"los mecanismos neurológicos implicados en el orgasmo femenino proceden evolutivamente de los mecanismos que causan la ovulación en animales". Es decir, el mero hecho de que los conejos hayan respondido sexualmente del mismo modo que lo hacen las mujeres confirma según el estudio que, en el pasado, la ovulación femenina también estaba asociada a la cópula.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *EL ORGASMO es una tontería
> *
> Lo que han hecho con la población española , es hacerles creer que es algo importante y básico para la felicidad algo que es una falacia enorme.
> 
> ...



Dices cosas interesantes y muestras correlaciones relevantes, pero se te olvida que los seres humanos no somos solo animales, ni que por esas simples interpretaciones son algunos casos de la biología animal ya queda explicada totalmente el comportamiento humano.
En este caso, por ejemplo, hablas como si no existiera el deseo sexual de manera que si pretendes pasar sin orgasmos, algo extra debes hacer, y no está pensado por la biología precisamente, la sublimación no es inmediata ni instintiva por lo general.


----------



## Manzanares (1 Jul 2020)

@Sr.Mortimer fracasado tú no tienes ese problema, prefietes los travelos, eres la escoria y el mayor hijo de puta del foro.

¿ No tienes 10 euros para ver a tu travelo de cabecera?, además te van los inmis.

@Sr.Mortimer vete a tu hilo a defender a la moronegrada hijo de mil padres .


Y luego @Sr.Mortimer, a follar travelos que tu mismo dices frecuentar como buen viejo verde fracasado enfermo follacabras que eres:


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

En el planeta conviven contigo unos 8 mil millones de habitantes, de los cuales la mitad son mujeres. 

DE 4.000 MILLONES DE MUJERES, por lo menos varios cientos de millones son vírgenes menores de 20 años deseando emparejarse contigo. 

FIN


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el planeta conviven contigo unos 8 mil millones de habitantes, de los cuales la mitad son mujeres.
> 
> *DE 4.000 MILLONES DE MUJERES, por lo menos varios cientos de millones son vírgenes menores de 20 años deseando emparejarse contigo.*
> 
> FIN




Ese dato es incorrecto. Si dividimos la vida de una mujer en períodos de 15 años, tenemos de los 0 a los 90 años, 6 períodos. Si dividimos 4000 millones entre 6, pues todas las mujeres el mundo estarán en alguno de esos períodos, tenemos 667 millones de mujeres entre los 15 y los 30 años. Suponiendo un 20% de probabilidades de que una mujer sea virgen cuando tú la conoces en esa franja de edad, nos da que 667 x 20% = 133 millones de mujeres vírgenes en el mundo, por tanto no hay varios cientos de millones.

Y eso que estamos suponiendo que podemos tener acceso a una mujer de cualquier rincón del planeta. Si hacemos los cálculos para España, el panorama es color negro pozo.


----------



## PlanetaDeSubnormales (1 Jul 2020)

Vaya psiquiátrico. Encima me tengo que pirar porque nadie dice nada medio interesante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ese dato es incorrecto. Si dividimos la vida de una mujer en períodos de 15 años, tenemos de los 0 a los 90 años, 6 períodos. Si dividimos 4000 millones entre 6, pues todas las mujeres el mundo estarán en alguno de esos períodos, tenemos 667 millones de mujeres entre los 15 y los 30 años. Suponiendo un 20% de probabilidades de que una mujer sea virgen cuando tú la conoces en esa franja de edad, nos da que 667 x 20% = 133 millones de mujeres vírgenes en el mundo, por tanto no hay varios cientos de millones.
> 
> Y eso que estamos suponiendo que podemos tener acceso a una mujer de cualquier rincón del planeta. Si hacemos los cálculos para España, el panorama es color negro pozo.



JAJAJAJA.. tu cálculo es ingenioso pero es incorrecto. 

Lo único que cuenta son las mujeres vírgenes entre los 16 y los 23 años . Descarta todo lo demás . 

En cualquier caso , no hay la misma cantidad de ancianas de 90 años, que de jóvenes de 20 . 

y luego tienes que contar que un hombre blanco , español en cualquier parte del planeta, sólo por el hecho de serlo tiene muchas más ventajas que otros hombres de ese entorno , por lo tanto más oportunidades.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAJAJA.. tu cálculo es ingenioso pero es incorrecto.
> 
> Lo único que cuenta son las mujeres vírgenes entre los 16 y los 23 años . Descarta todo lo demás .
> 
> ...




Si consideramos las vírgenes de 16 a 23, las probabilidades se reducen aún mucho más. Ya sé que mis cálculos son sólo una aproximación, pues hay datos que desconozco, pero es bastante correcta.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

Pues yo con 15-23 era más infiel y más perrita que con 28 
hormonas revolucionadas, no sabes lo que quieres, todos te tiran fichas... imagínate


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el planeta conviven contigo unos 8 mil millones de habitantes, de los cuales la mitad son mujeres.
> 
> DE 4.000 MILLONES DE MUJERES, por lo menos varios *cientos de millones* son vírgenes menores de 20 años* deseando emparejarse contigo.*
> 
> FIN


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si consideramos las vírgenes de 16 a 23, las probabilidades se reducen aún mucho más. Ya sé que mis cálculos son sólo una aproximación, pues hay datos que desconozco, pero es bastante correcta.



Yo te traigo datos reales, no conjeturas. 

Como ves en la pirámide demográfica de la India, como ejemplo del mundo libre ( la población de España ha sido abducida por una secta suicida para provocar su reemplazo ) , pues en la India, la mayor cantidad de mujeres están justo en la edad de encontrar pareja. 

Curiosamente, los padres están deseando sacar a sus hija adolescentes de casa, que alguien se las lleve y pagan enormes dotes a quien lo haga. 
a quien se case con ellas para toda la vida, no a quien les eche un polvo, mucho ojo con eso. 

EN LA INDIA LA GENTE SE QUIERE POR QUE SE CASA , los matrimonios , como acuerdos comerciales todavía siguen siendo muy numerosos. 

Para que se entienda en la sociedad distópica en la que vivimos en España, es como si te regalan un perrito o un gatito ( sustituto de los hijos que no se tienen ) y da igual que sea blanco o negro , se le va a querer igual .

India - Piramide de población 2018


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo te traigo datos reales, no conjeturas.
> 
> Como ves en la pirámide demográfica de la India, como ejemplo del mundo libre ( la población de España ha sido abducida por una secta suicida para provocar su reemplazo ) , pues en la India, la mayor cantidad de mujeres están justo en la edad de encontrar pareja.
> 
> ...




La pirámide de la India es insostenible. En algún momento llegará a ser como la española actualmente. Para que la base siga aumentando, cada vez tiene que haber mas indios, lo que es insostenible en un entorno cerrado como un país.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> La pirámide de la India es insostenible. En algún momento llegará a ser como la española actualmente. Para que la base siga aumentando, cada vez tiene que haber mas indios, lo que es insostenible en un entorno cerrado como un país.



ya, Pero vuelven a ser conjeturas. No se sabe que puede pasar en el futuro. Una guerra nuclear o un virus mucho más mortal puede hacer variar tus previsiones. 

Lo que cuenta es tu tiempo de vida, que se parezca lo máximo a lo que determina la biología . Sigue a los sabios de generaciones pasadas. 

Es lógico que tengan más razón que Pablo Iglesias a la hora de aconsejar de como vivir la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> Pues yo con 15-23 era más infiel y más perrita que con 28
> hormonas revolucionadas, no sabes lo que quieres, todos te tiran fichas... imagínate



Claro, esa es la opción mala de la vida. 

Al haber perdido la oportunidad de vincularte seriamente y tener tu primer hijo, tu cerebro cambia. 

Luego cambias de etapa y te " emparejas contigo misma " Es decir , sin saber nada de tí, deduzco que has tenido infinidad de parejas con los que todos has acabado mal y ahora tu única familia es un gato. 

Tú eres precisamente el sentido de este hilo . Advertir del peligro para que se salven algunas mujeres. lamentablemente tu llegarás a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos, lo que pretenden los enemigos de España , técnicamente es como si te hubiese esterilizado.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Claro, esa es la opción mala de la vida.
> 
> Al haber perdido la oportunidad de vincularte seriamente y tener tu primer hijo, tu cerebro cambia.
> 
> ...



Perdona guapi, pero tendré mi primero hijo en un par de años, cuando al fin tenga un piso en propiedad y esté bien casada 
No te inventes vidas paralelas para justificar X teorías, deberías saber que debido a este sistema que habéis inventado los hombres, las mujeres hoy en día tienen los hijos a los 30-35 años de media, no a los 20 años cuando aun están estudiando, o a los 23, cuando salen de la carrera


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> Perdona guapi, pero tendré mi primero hijo en un par de años, cuando al fin tenga un piso en propiedad y esté bien casada
> No te inventes vidas paralelas para justificar X teorías, deberías saber que debido a este sistema que habéis inventado los hombres, las mujeres hoy en día tienen los hijos a los 30-35 años de media, no a los 20 años cuando aun están estudiando, o a los 23, cuando salen de la carrera



¿ las mujeres de hoy en día ? te refieres a 4 retrasadas en España ? 

actualmente hay en el mundo más de doscientos millones de mujeres a las que les extirpan el clítoris , por ponerte un ejemplo .

Además de los 4 mil millones de mujeres que habitan el planeta , sólo han sido atacadas las mujeres blancas de origen cristiano en edad reproductiva , que son sólo el 2% de la humanidad para castrarlas y conseguir la ocupación de las tierras europeas y el reemplazo étnico en el plazo de sólo 15 años. 

Lo de que tú vayas a tener un hijo está por ver. a no ser que confundas hijo con gato como otras trastornadas como tú. 

Te han hecho perder el instinto maternal y las elucubraciones que haces son fantasías . llegarás a la menopausia en 15 años al igual que todas las de tu edad y la guerra habrá finalizado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

el sentido de tener un pareja es crear un hogar con numerosos hijos.

A lo largo de la vida , lo lógico y natural, lo que marca el determinismo biológico, es ir incorporando al núcleo reproductivo, mujeres jóvenes y vírgenes , es decir que no pertenezcan a otra familia para evitar conflictos emocionales o de intereses.

Es un esquema que funcionó durante decenas de miles de años y copiaron las empresas .

De la misma manera que las secretarias , funcionarias, o empleadas de mayor antigüedad tienen más rango, no se sienten desplazadas con la llegada de una nueva, de hecho es bien recibida porque le quita trabajo de encima.

En el comportamiento programado , a una edad avanzada hacia los 40 años , los intereses se dirigen hacia la logística y no hacia la reproducción , delegando esa función a las nuevas . De no ser así , se producen tensiones con el macho que todavía busca engendrar más hijos pero la vieja no quiere.

NO ESTABA PROGRAMADO ABANDONAR A LAS VIEJAS , todo lo contrario , por algo se les llama amas de casa . Eran ellas el centro del hogar, de irse alguien sería el hombre. EL HOGAR ES DE LA MUJER QUE PERMANECE EN ÉL Y LO CONSTRUYE.

Si no hay hogar , pues no hay nada que disputar. es simplemente una asociación temporal de dos personas para drogarse con sus genitales.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ las mujeres de hoy en día ? te refieres a 4 retrasadas en España ?
> 
> actualmente hay en el mundo más de doscientos millones de mujeres a las que les extirpan el clítoris , por ponerte un ejemplo .
> 
> ...



yo voy a tener hijos y tú no, ....TE JODES....


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el sentido de tener un pareja es crear un hogar con numerosos hijos.
> 
> A lo largo de la vida , lo lógico y natural, lo que marca el determinismo biológico, es ir incorporando al núcleo reproductivo, mujeres jóvenes y vírgenes , es decir que no pertenezcan a otra familia para evitar conflictos emocionales o de intereses.
> 
> ...



Y por qué no te pones a tener hijos y a buscar pareja YA y dejas de DAR POR CULO en un foro de mierda


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> yo voy a tener hijos y tú no, ....TE JODES....



lo único que existe es el presente . Todo lugar es aquí, todo tiempo es ahora. 

Las proyecciones que hagas del futuro son fantasías porque nada te puede asegurar que no te mueras mañana


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> Y por qué no te pones a tener hijos y a buscar pareja YA y dejas de DAR POR CULO en un foro de mierda



eres una víctima . 

Lo que tú crees que crees, está diseñado en algún despacho de la ONU , para la población de mujeres españolas. 
Si casualmente hubieses nacido a 8 kilómetros de Gibraltar, en Argelia, ahora llevarías un burka y tendrías 6 hijos. 

Entiende que no se comportan igual las de corea del norte, que las del sur , siendo la misma gente. 

¿ qué te hace creer que eres la lista , JUSTO LA ÚLTIMA DE UNA ENORME ESTIRPE DE SUPERVIVIENTES QUE TUVIERON A SUS HIJOS Y QUE POR ESO EXISTES ? 

No te das cuenta que el espacio en el mundo que correspondería a tus genes para la eternidad, será ocupado por los genes de una mora ? 

pues eso.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo único que existe es el presente . Todo lugar es aquí, todo tiempo es ahora.
> 
> Las proyecciones que hagas del futuro son fantasías porque nada te puede asegurar que no te mueras mañana



Si me muero MEJOR una persona menos siendo esclava del sistema 

@ATARAXIO buscate mujer y forma un hogar, esa es la mejor forma de dar ejemplo. Aquí por mucho que pregones, los hombres no te van a hacer caso, básicamente porque las mujeres no se quieren reproducir con ellos por mala calidad o taras varias

La única que te lee y te entiende soy yo, aunque normalmente desvarías. Con 30 años no tienes menopausia, aunque te joda. La menstruación se va a los 55 aproximadamente. De verdad, no desinformes. Si quieres referirte a la pérdida de capacidad reproductiva más allá de los 35, sí, es verdad, hay pérdida de óvulos. Pero a los 30 años pueden fecundar 3 o 4 retoños sin problemas.

Sabes que es muy complicado en occidente ser mujer, tener 20 años y tener hijos. Sabes cómo está el sistema. En otras zonas del mundo esto no es así, porque las mujeres viven atadas al hombre, o llevan vidas sumamente precarias siendo madres solteras.

Tú te crees que traer un niño al mundo para una mujer es pan comido, lo ves todo desde tu falocentro


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> eres una víctima .
> 
> Lo que tú crees que crees, está diseñado en algún despacho de la ONU , para la población de mujeres españolas.
> Si casualmente hubieses nacido a 8 kilómetros de Gibraltar, en Argelia, ahora llevarías un burka y tendrías 6 hijos.
> ...



y a mi qué cojones me importa que mis genes se pierdan, soy una más en el lodazal, ni siquiera los personajes más relevantes del mundo han podido pasar sus buenos genes a los hijos. Por mucho que tú seas steve jobs, Tesla o su puta madre, no quiere decir que tu hijo lo vaya a ser, es más, lo más probable es que sea un mediocre en comparación


Y qué pasa, que yo soy más valida que una mora?, qué argumentos tienes para decir tal basura?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> Si me muero MEJOR una persona menos siendo esclava del sistema
> 
> @ATARAXIO buscate mujer y forma un hogar, esa es la mejor forma de dar ejemplo. Aquí por mucho que pregones, los hombres no te van a hacer caso, básicamente porque las mujeres no se quieren reproducir con ellos por mala calidad o taras varias
> 
> ...



tu no me lees, sino habrías leído que lo que tú entiendes por mujer, son 4 taradas satánicas a las que le han lavado el cerebro y viven entre España, Europa occidental, Argentina, Chile , judiada masónica norteamericana y para de contar. 

No has visto una mujer normal en la vida, tú eres otra cosa. ya te dije, una víctima . 

No pretendas insultarme haciendo creer que la descripción de la realidad son chaladuras mías. Entiende que lo que yo digo es tan extraño para tí , como para una mujer de arabia saudita decirle que puede hacer topless en la playa.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tu no me lees, sino habrías leído que lo que tú entiendes por mujer, son 4 taradas satánicas a las que le han lavado el cerebro y viven entre España, Europa occidental, Argentina, Chile , judiada masónica norteamericana y para de contar.
> 
> No has visto una mujer normal en la vida, tú eres otra cosa. ya te dije, una víctima .
> 
> No pretendas insultarme haciendo creer que la descripción de la realidad son chaladuras mías. Entiende que lo que yo digo es tan extraño para tí , como para una mujer de arabia saudita decirle que puede hacer topless en la playa.



Venga macho, a buscarse novia aria y a reproducirte. Ya nos mandas fotos de tu idílico hogar

A saber qué edad tienes, y por cierto, tú también eres un esclavo más aunque te creas lo contrario


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

resumido : Lo que tú entiendes por mujer, no es tal. 

A tí te han hecho creer que el comportamiento diseñado para las mujeres de tu entorno, una ínfima proporción de la población mundial, es el normal. pero no es así. Vives en una secta suicida y descartas analizar como es el estilo de vida en cualquier otra parte del planeta. Exactamente igual de fanático que si fueses testigo de Jehová, mormón, islamista, o hare krisna . Tus pensamientos y creencias son tan irracionales como cualquier secta, la diferencia es que para tí han diseñado que seas el último de tu estirpe genética. por eso es una secta suicida y apocalíptica ( cambio climático ) 


El mundo libre , comenta con asombro e incredulidad el comportamiento de los españoles, pero eso no te llega a tí.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> resumido : Lo que tú entiendes por mujer, no es tal.
> 
> A tí te han hecho creer que el comportamiento diseñado para las mujeres de tu entorno, una ínfima proporción de la población mundial, es el normal. pero no es así. Vives en una secta suicida y descartas analizar como es el estilo de vida en cualquier otra parte del planeta. Exactamente igual de fanático que si fueses testigo de Jehová, mormón, islamista, o hare krisna . Tus pensamientos y creencias son tan irracionales como cualquier secta, la diferencia es que para tí han diseñado que seas el último de tu estirpe genética. por eso es una secta suicida y apocalíptica ( cambio climático )
> 
> ...



¿Qué propones tú entonces?, me recuerdas al PP que critica todo pero no propone nada


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> ¿Qué propones tú entonces?, me recuerdas al PP que critica todo pero no propone nada



pues todo lo contrario de lo que hace este gobierno genocida y traidor, que no le importa nada los españoles y trabaja para intereses extranjeros. 

LO PRINCIPAL RESPETAR EL COMPORTAMIENTO DETERMINADO POR NUESTRA BIOLOGÍA, LA DEFENSA DE LAS FAMILIAS COMO BASE ESTRUCTURAL DE LA SOCIEDAD . Como en cualquier país normal y decente gobernado por patriotas. 

No tiene sentido financiar millones de abortos , toda una nueva generación y reemplazar a esos niños asesinados por moros y negros musulmanes.


----------



## Amberit (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues todo lo contrario de lo que hace este gobierno genocida y traidor, que no le importa nada los españoles y trabaja para intereses extranjeros.
> 
> LO PRINCIPAL RESPETAR EL COMPORTAMIENTO DETERMINADO POR NUESTRA BIOLOGÍA, LA DEFENSA DE LAS FAMILIAS COMO BASE ESTRUCTURAL DE LA SOCIEDAD . Como en cualquier país normal y decente gobernado por patriotas.
> 
> No tiene sentido financiar millones de abortos , toda una nueva generación y reemplazar a esos niños asesinados por moros y negros musulmanes.



¿Cuantos años tienes?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

Cita exactamente la raza , el país o la ciudad de las putas que te has follado. No puedes generalizar y suponer que eso es la normalidad. 

Es como si te movieses por circuitos de la droga y me hablases de heroína o cocaína. Cientos de millones de personas se drogan, pero no es ni lo normal ni lo deseable. 

¿ te drogas ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

piensa el heroinómano que los demás se pierden algo. 

Hablo con la autoridad que me da mi propia vida , mis experiencias , mis sensaciones, mis fracasos y el conocimiento acumulado de todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido y que están ahí sus consejos al alcance de un click para quien los quiera entender.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cita exactamente la raza , el país o la ciudad de las putas que te has follado. No puedes generalizar y suponer que eso es la normalidad.
> 
> Es como si te movieses por circuitos de la droga y me hablases de heroína o cocaína. Cientos de millones de personas se drogan, pero no es ni lo normal ni lo deseable.
> 
> ¿ te drogas ?



Debes preguntarte porque los conceptos que te han inculcado a tí sobre la lujuria y la promiscuidad difieren rotundamente de todo lo que se hizo en el pasado en todas las civilizaciones incluyendo a tus antepasados , y porque lo que tú piensas y haces es un comportamiento que sólo afecta a un mínimo porcentaje de hombres del planeta , justo a los que han elegido para esterilizarles.


----------



## Vong@ñán (1 Jul 2020)

Don Ataraxio lleva razón!

Que importa el resto del mundo, cuando se vive en éste mundo al 100%, sea como sea éste de anormal
y bizarro, como es el caso de España, la opinión externa o propia no importa cuando aquí la anormalidad
es estructural.

Además, ya desde antaño se sabe que las mujeres se quedan troqueladas, como los pollos, con la 
polla mas gorda, y es por eso que cuando prueban un moronegro pollón, entonces se les cristaliza
la estructura neural con ese nuevo troquelado, y quedando aleladas y enganchadas por tal vinculación
bioquímicoguarrilla, retornan irremediable y reiteradamente al cipotón. 

Salvo en el caso de las putas, que valorando la pasta por encima de cualquier otra cosa, pasan 
a depender de las dronjas, supliendo así esa dependencia, que no se pueden permitir por su oficio, 
con ésta otra fuente de dopaminas.

Por eso cualquiera que haya estado con un moronegro, queda invalidada como pareja, salvo que
seas capaz de superarlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2020)

eres un pobre diablo


----------



## kakarot (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2020)

Las hembras en la adolescencia , buscan emparejarse con el mejor macho posible de su entorno.
De ahí el fenómeno de las fans con los cantantes y los futbolistas, todas buscan emparejarse con lo que su comportamiento instintivo les indica que es un macho alfa y que la proveerá de recursos para ella y sus futuros hijos.

La vida son ciclos reproductivos uno detrás de otro . La madre estaba continuamente con su bebé durante unos 3 años en los que delegaba en las hijas mayores o otras niñas vecinas del poblado que así practicaban para cuando fuesen madres , mientras la madre se ocupaba de su bebé recién nacido.

Los machos humanos se vinculan con su pareja de una forma muy intensa pues son imprescindibles para la supervivencia de la cría y de la madre al ser ambos dependientes durante varios meses . Dicho de otra forma, todos aquellos machos que abandonaban a la madre de su hijo, su hijo moría de hambre y por lo tanto desaparecen sus genes .

Nuestro comportamiento está muchísimo más determinado y programado de lo que se suele creer . La química cerebral nos indica si seguimos el camino correcto recompensándonos con placer y felicidad o castigándonos con angustia y dolor emocional . Esta sensación pretende que volvamos al redil .

OTRA COSA MUY DIFERENTE ES EL DESCONTROL DE LA QUÍMICA CEREBRAL A TRAVÉS DE LAS DROGAS Y LA PROMISCUIDAD QUE ES UNA DROGA DE TANTAS.


El sexo es simplemente una jeringa de heroína para trastornar la química cerebral. no es el acto físico en sí pues es como masticar la comida.

Lo que hace que un gordo esté obsesionado por comer, no es masticar, sino que la comida le provoca un chute de dopamina del que es dependiente.

Por eso todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido que lo que procuraron siempre es la felicidad de la gente y vidas bien vividas , previenen sobre la lujuria .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2020)

kakarot dijo:


>



la llamada izquierda en occidente es una secta como el islamismo en el mundo musulmán. 

No sé como llaman allí a la gente normal, creo que HEREJES O INFIELES. 

Aquí a la gente normal que no entra por el aro de dogmas , ideologías , fanatismos ni creencias irracionales, se les llama fascistas.


----------



## kakarot (2 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la llamada izquierda en occidente es una secta como el islamismo en el mundo musulmán.
> 
> No sé como llaman allí a la gente normal, creo que HEREJES O INFIELES.
> 
> Aquí a la gente normal que no entra por el aro de dogmas , ideologías , fanatismos ni creencias irracionales, se les llama fascistas.



Entra por sus tetas y ya verás que te pasa


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2020)

kakarot dijo:


> Entra por sus tetas y ya verás que te pasa



El *deseo es el recuerdo* del placer, proyectado al futuro. El miedo es el *recuerdo* del dolor, proyectado al futuro. Ambos son fruto de la memoria y no dejan descansar la mente.


----------



## Amberit (2 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El *deseo es el recuerdo* del placer, proyectado al futuro. El miedo es el *recuerdo* del dolor, proyectado al futuro. Ambos son fruto de la memoria y no dejan descansar la mente.



ataraxio vete a tomar por culo


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2020)

Amberit dijo:


> ataraxio vete a tomar por culo



no falla , cuando alguien tiene un ratio de más mensajes que zanx, es una persona tóxica que está mal de la cabeza. 
te vas al ignore porque no te puedo enviar al exilio , subnormal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2020)

“El matrimonio es como una jaula; uno ve a los pájaros desesperados por entrar, y los que están dentro igualmente desesperados por salir”
*El mejor matrimonio sería aquel que reuniese a una mujer ciega con un marido sordo.*
*Michel de Montaigne*


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jul 2020)

En breve se pondrán a la venta robots con inteligencia suficiente como para hacer mejor compañía que los perros .

Serán bots que tendrán una conversación mucho más interesante que en BURBUJA,

Al estar conectados a internet simplemente con un móvil en el cerebro, tendrán respuesta para todo incluso harán de GPS.
Nos darán consejos de salud, nos contarán chistes y nos dirán piropos.
Serán adictivos porque incluso se podrán utilizar sexualmente. Mucha gente se enamorará de sus robots, que nunca se enfadarán, ni envejecen ni enferman.

nadie se acordará de los perros en 10 años


----------



## Amberit (8 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En breve se pondrán a la venta robots con inteligencia suficiente como para hacer mejor compañía que los perros .
> 
> Serán bots que tendrán una conversación mucho más interesante que en BURBUJA,
> 
> ...



ni con tu dinero


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## Amberit (14 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



un hombre de verdad al fin en casa


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2020)

Problema con mi (ex?)novia +Serio


----------



## Elezar03 (15 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> “El matrimonio es como una jaula; uno ve a los pájaros desesperados por entrar, y los que están dentro igualmente desesperados por salir”
> *El mejor matrimonio sería aquel que reuniese a una mujer ciega con un marido sordo.*
> *Michel de Montaigne*





ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir , que el sistema marxista ha destruido a las familias para apropiarse de los instintos naturales de vinculación, dedicación y esfuerzo, y en una especie de ritual sincrético las personas procuran el beneficio de la élite extractiva en vez de su propia familia.



¿Te hiciste Marxista?


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> ¿Te hiciste Marxista?



Todo lo contrario. 
La ideologías políticas son inventos satánicos para esclavizar a las personas a través de creencias tan irracionales como las que pueden tener las religiones .

pero lo que lo distingue de las doctrinas religiosas y la filosofía, es que se acercan más al DETERMINISMO BIOLÓGICO, que al fin y al cabo es la razón por la que existimos y el sentido de la vida. 

Los políticos no son sabios, son adiestradores , son domadores de humanos .


----------



## Elezar03 (16 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todo lo contrario.
> La ideologías políticas son inventos satánicos para esclavizar a las personas a través de creencias tan irracionales como las que pueden tener las religiones .
> 
> pero lo que lo distingue de las doctrinas religiosas y la filosofía, es que se acercan más al DETERMINISMO BIOLÓGICO, que al fin y al cabo es la razón por la que existimos y el sentido de la vida.
> ...



Pero el deismo "irracional" que dices, permitió que estuvieran presentes esas doctrinas durante largos períodos hasta decaer en la actualidad, al tener razones grandes por las cuales creer en eso. Doctrinas que después de todo no están alejadas del determinismo biológico


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2020)

Elezar03 dijo:


> Pero el deismo "irracional" que dices, permitió que estuvieran presentes esas doctrinas durante largos períodos hasta decaer en la actualidad, al tener razones grandes por las cuales creer en eso. Doctrinas que después de todo no están alejadas del determinismo biológico



Ojo !! 

que de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, sólo una ínfima minoría, los españoles abducidos por el socialismo , tienen una vida estrambótica y sin sentido. En el resto del planeta , sea una tribu africana o esquimal, se siguen formando familias. 

A mi no me cabe ni la menor duda que España es un experimento para el mundo de como exterminar a una población sin el uso de bombas nucleares. pues las consecuencias han sido las mismas. 

Entendamos que por ejemplo en Nigeria , Indonesia, India, China ... en cualquier parte del mundo las poblaciones crecen sin falta de ser reemplazadas por extranjeros ¿ qué han hecho en España ? 

¿ qué hace creer a los españoles que son más listos que los nigerianos o los indonesios ? 


El índice de envejecimiento en España alcanza su máximo histórico con un 125% - Republica.com

Nigeria, la bomba demográfica que acecha a Europa: "Debo salir como sea de este país"


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2020)

Noticia: - Calvicie+casapapismo= Derroición. Una de 46 años rechaza a uno de 43 en Frist Dates, por calvo y por vivir con sus padres


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2020)

el sentido y el motor de la vida es criar tus bebés. todo lo demás es complementario .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2020)

No puedes, por tanto toca desaparecer.

Que tampoco tiene nada de malo. Hace 2000 años no existía ninguno de nosotros, y dentro de 2000 años no quedará de nosotros ni el polvo de los huesos.
Sí, y a los poderosos que organizan toda esta distopía, tampoco quedará nada de ellos, ni de sus nietos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2020)

Yo como casi todos nosotros fuimos educados en la aceptación del aborto como un derecho y un anticonceptivo y así lo pensé gran parte de mi vida. Hasta que aprendes cosas que antes no sabías . Hasta que te das cuenta de las consecuencias de un genocidio criminal que es increíble que se esté produciendo.

Te das cuenta que políticos como Zapatero son sicarios del mal , en otro tiempo llamado Satanás . que son ese tipo de personas , lobos disfrazados con piel de cordero , los que enfrentan a las personas, destruyen sociedades, las saquean y provocan las guerras para que en la destrucción puedan sacar tajada.

El aborto es un crimen . Existe el concepto porque es posible técnicamente , si no fuese así jamás se le abría pasado por la cabeza de nadie matar a un hijo que además pertenece al mundo y a la siguiente generación.

Incluso en las condiciones más adversas, el sentido de la vida siempre fue crear familias y hogares, hasta la llegada de esta ideología criminal que es el feminismo . En términos estadísticos mujeres castradas por el feminismo en el cómputo de 4000 millones de mujeres actuales son sólo unos 10 millones de españolas y poco más.

En términos comparados con todas las mujeres que fueron madres a lo largo de la história , se puede considerar que esta generación de españolas y europeas son una ínfima minoría que se contará durante siglos lo que ha pasado, la mayor limpieza étnica de la historias de la humanidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ago 2020)

Billionaire Bishop Edir Macedo made daughters skip college so they wouldn’t be smarter than husbands

*Obispo hizo que sus hijas se saltaran la universidad para que no fueran más inteligentes que sus maridos*

Edir Macedo, un obispo evangélico multimillonario y fundador de la Iglesia Universal del Reino de Dios en Brasil, está siendo criticado por decir que hizo que sus dos hijas se saltaran la universidad porque no quería que fueran más inteligentes que sus esposos, y así hacerlos la "cabeza" de sus hogares. La Iglesia Universal del Reino de Dios es una de las iglesias neopentecostales más grandes y fuertes de Brasil, que cuenta con unos 8 millones de miembros en más de 150 países de todo el mundo.
+

El razonamiento está muy claro . Lo que quiere el hombre son nietos , no que sus hijas se dediquen a la prostitución de forma gratuita.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2020)

¿ ves ese macho alfa, aún tuerto de un ojo y sin ni siquiera ropa ni dinero en el banco ? 

¿ eres capaz de contar cuantas mujeres e hijos tiene ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2020)

realmente muy poco nos diferencia de cualquier otro animal.
Lo que nos enfurece, nos asusta, nos entristece , lo que nos alegra y las pasiones , son exactamente las mismas .
Incluso el deseo de libertad que no es otra cosa que el control sobre el entorno , algo fundamental para la felicidad en los animales .

El origen del sentimiento de libertad está en tener asegurada una vía de escape si llega un depredador.

Por lo demás, ver a un gordo comer, ver a una persona gemir durante el sexo, es un espectáculo simiesco.


----------



## Amberit (3 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ ves ese macho alfa, aún tuerto de un ojo y sin ni siquiera ropa ni dinero en el banco ?
> 
> ¿ eres capaz de contar cuantas mujeres e hijos tiene ?



qué cutre es este tío, viaja sin un puto duro que dar pero pretende quitarse fotos de gratis con la gente


----------



## Amberit (3 Ago 2020)

eres asperger?


----------



## Amberit (3 Ago 2020)

que mala suerte has tenido


----------



## Amberit (3 Ago 2020)

Sí, sois imposibles para la convivencia y para una relación, dais bastante asquete.

Haz este test, quizas no lo eres tanto Aspie-quiz


----------



## Amberit (3 Ago 2020)

pues no me pareces tan aspie, 121 sobre 200 no es para tanto


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2020)

El problema fundamental de la parejas españolas es estar muy pendientes el uno del otro. 

El hogar lo componía la madre con un hijo detrás de otro . Eran tantas las ocupaciones y los problemas que no tenía tiempo de estar pendiente de los defectos del marido , con tener la casa limpia y la comida preparada era suficiente. 

Mientras tanto , el hombre para conseguir recursos para alimentar a su familia estaba tan pendiente de su trabajo que no tenía tiempo de estar mareando a su mujer y peleando con ella .

El sexo es lo de menos . Lo que une a las parejas es todo lo demás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2020)




----------



## Play_91 (3 Ago 2020)

El otro día conocí una chica de 28 años super guapa, cero arrugas, aparentaba 20, tipo teen.
¿Qué opinas de una tía así?
Imagino que en unos años se le notará ya la edad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> El otro día conocí una chica de 28 años super guapa, cero arrugas, aparentaba 20, tipo teen.
> ¿Qué opinas de una tía así?
> Imagino que en unos años se le notará ya la edad.



da igual el aspecto externo . Si ha tenido relaciones sexuales y amorosas con otros hombres no será fiel . la gente no cambia. 

Las relaciones anteriores son la demostración de un fracaso detrás de otro. NO VALE LA PENA PERDER NI UN MINUTO CON ALGUIEN ASÍ SI LO QUE QUIERES ES FORMAR UNA FAMILIA Y UN HOGAR. 


Si lo que quieres es otro chute de droga , pues da igual su aspecto. como si es una cabra.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> da igual el aspecto externo . Si ha tenido relaciones sexuales y amorosas con otros hombres no será fiel . la gente no cambia.
> 
> Las relaciones anteriores son la demostración de un fracaso detrás de otro. NO VALE LA PENA PERDER NI UN MINUTO CON ALGUIEN ASÍ SI LO QUE QUIERES ES FORMAR UNA FAMILIA Y UN HOGAR.
> 
> Si lo que quieres es otro chute de droga , pues da igual su aspecto. como si es una cabra.



Bueno yo pensaba que ibas a decir que con 28 años ya pronto empezarían las arrugas y poco a poco cuesta abajo para con 35 ya estar siendo una buena milf que nada tiene que hacer con una tía de 23.
Si te refieres a que ya están muy folladas, ok. Sí, esa chica ha follado ya un montón claro y para novia no vale.
Pero yo para novia no la quiero, yo la quiero para follar ¿son muchos 28 años? a decir verdad es la que me estoy follando ahora.
Esa tía no vale para novia, tiene tetas operadas. Es imposible no ponerle los cuernos tu a ella, una tía con tetas de goma. Imagínate toda la vida con una tía con tetas de goma y tu sin catar unas naturales, acabas tarado de la cabeza. Me la he follado 2 veces y ya me quiero follar a otra con tetas naturales porque las operadas son una mierda comparando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Bueno yo pensaba que ibas a decir que con 28 años ya pronto empezarían las arrugas y poco a poco cuesta abajo para con 35 ya estar siendo una buena milf que nada tiene que hacer con una tía de 23.
> Si te refieres a que ya están muy folladas, ok. Sí, esa chica ha follado ya un montón claro y para novia no vale.
> Pero yo para novia no la quiero, yo la quiero para follar ¿son muchos 28 años? a decir verdad es la que me estoy follando ahora.
> Esa tía no vale para novia, tiene tetas operadas. Es imposible no ponerle los cuernos tu a ella, una tía con tetas de goma. Imagínate toda la vida con una tía con tetas de goma y tu sin catar unas naturales, acabas tarado de la cabeza. Me la he follado 2 veces y ya me quiero follar a otra con tetas naturales.




Mi consejo es que no pierdas el tiempo de tu vida drogándote con sexo. No sirve para nada , es como cualquier otra droga, sólo sirve para seguir drogándote y gastar la pasta , las energías, las emociones , el tiempo. 

¿ cómo se debe vivir la vida ? como los antepasados. siguiendo el determinismo biológico. 

Yo no sabía que los parámetros de las religiones lo que hacían era reconducir a las personas a lo que determina la biología. 
Es como decirle a un pingüino que vive en un zoo , como viven los pingüinos en el polo. 

no pierdas el tiempo porque cada año reduce tus posibilidades de construir un hogar. no sólo por tu aspecto físico sino porque cambia tu mente y te conviertes en un solterón . 

SI TU QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE TU VIDA, SÓLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE.


----------



## theelf (4 Ago 2020)

Para mi una mujer, de 40+ por favor, nada de crias


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2020)

theelf dijo:


> Para mi una mujer, de 40+ por favor, nada de crias




NO NOS ENAMORAMOS DE NADIE. ES UN IMPULSO AUTOMÁTICO IGUAL QUE LA ADICCIÓN A LAS DROGAS .

¿ acaso distingue el macho de una cigüeña a su pareja entre tantas que son iguales ? SON MECANISMOS BIOLÓGICOS COMO MASTICAR LA COMIDA .

Un adicto a la cocaína " se enamora " de un polvo blanco ¿ acaso tiene ese polvo belleza ?

Cuando un perro huele a una perra en celo , aunque no la tenga a la vista , su comportamiento cambia . ENLOQUECE.

He visto en el pueblo a perros arriesgarse a ser atropellados por husmear en la puerta de la casa donde había una perra con esos efluvios .

repitieron esta semana la entrevista que hizo Jorge Javiera a Teresa Campos, jamás habría visto tal cosa de no haber alguien en casa que hizo un zaping, en cualquier caso fue patético ver a esa anciana, con todo lo que fue , con aquellos debates políticos que ella dirigía de forma magistral,
verla llorando de amor con el corazón roto.

Contaba como una veinteañera la relación tóxica que tuvo con Bigote Arrocet.

La dignidad empieza por uno mismo .

Teresa Campos, rota de dolor al hablar de su ruptura: "Me despertaba y me ponía a llorar"














El error actual es suponer que somos mucho más listos que generaciones anteriores.

Y lo piensa precisamente la generación del tik tok, los tontos del pueblo que no han leído un libro en la vida.

La inmensa mayoría de nuestros antepasados tenían una sabiduría mucho mayor que la gente actual , entendiendo por sabiduría el conocimiento de como vivir la vida . el acúmulo de conocimientos no es sabiduría de nada. Cuantas personas con varias carreras y están en paro viviendo en casa de sus padres.

La sabiduría es la de una elefanta líder en la selva que ha llegado a anciana , los conocimientos es una elefanta en un circo entrenada en algunos trucos.


----------



## theelf (4 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO NOS ENAMORAMOS DE NADIE. ES UN IMPULSO AUTOMÁTICO IGUAL QUE LA ADICCIÓN A LAS DROGAS .
> 
> ¿ acaso distingue el macho de una cigüeña a su pareja entre tantas que son iguales ? SON MECANISMOS BIOLÓGICOS COMO MASTICAR LA COMIDA .
> 
> ...



ni se q responder... sigue disfrutando de las pajas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2020)

theelf dijo:


> ni se q responder... sigue disfrutando de las pajas?



te han dicho que el sexo es algo muy importante y fundamental, y no . no lo es .
te han hecho creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar, y no , no es esa la razón . sino crear un hogar con hijos . Tu lugar en el mundo. 

De hecho siempre a lo largo de la historia , en todas las civilizaciones , fue algo muy reservado a la intimidad del matrimonio.

Lo sigue siendo en los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, excepto en España y poco más , países que están siendo atacados a través de la ingeniería social para destruir a sus habitantes y ser reemplazados .

Simplemente era algo irrelevante, como para tí es irrelevante ir a misa y creer en dios, cuando en el pasado era algo fundamental . 

No existe ni dios ni el demonio , pero existen sus representantes. 

Entiende que si no nos están gobernado los que representan a dios, necesariamente tienen que ser los satánicos.


----------



## theelf (4 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te han dicho que el sexo es algo muy importante y fundamental, y no . no lo es .
> te han hecho creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar, y no , no es esa la razón . sino crear un hogar con hijos . Tu lugar en el mundo.
> 
> De hecho siempre a lo largo de la historia , en todas las civilizaciones , fue algo muy reservado a la intimidad del matrimonio.
> ...



Leyendo esos rollos, estoy seguro q te deves matar a pajas tio. Sal un poco


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2020)

todas las hembras de los mamíferos tiene clítoris .

Las gorilas, las chimpancés, las vacas, las ballenas, las elefantas , las ratas , las conejas .... todas . Incluso las hembras de los reptiles.

La evolución hacia el bipedismo en la especie humana trajo importantes consecuencias , entre ellas la NEOTENIA ( nacemos en estado fetal y los bebés son como crías de canguros que deben permanecer íntimamente unidos al pecho de la madre durante meses ) somos mediomarsupiales . Nuestras antepasadas acarreaban al bebé constantemente . Ese instinto se manifiesta en el bolso , que es el bebé fantasma que no tienen . de ahí la necesidad de acarrear un bolso siempre que se mueven . tienen la sensación de que les falta algo ( el permanente bebé )

Resumiendo, la vagina se desplaza a medio de las piernas y el clítoris que está siempre en la parte inferior de las vaginas quedó desplazado y muy alejado de la abertura vaginal . De ahí que el coito a veces frente a frente , no garantice la correcta estimulación .

Lo ideal es hacerlo desde atrás , que es lo natural. La postura del misionero , se llama así por el empeño de los misioneros africanos en decirle a los negros como tenían que follar, algo que obviamente no estaban más capacitados ni eran quienes de darles clases a los negros que no sabrían leer pero de eso van sobrados.

El pene más largo de los negros es precisamente por la postura desde atrás .

SE COMPLEMENTE CON UNAS NALGAS MÁS PROMINENTES Y UNA VAGINA MÁS LARGA .

EL COITO ES A LA VEZ UN ACTO ANTICONCEPTIVO Y DE FECUNDACIÓN.

Las hembras con nalgas más grandes , pretenden obstaculizar que el glande llegue a la entrada del útero , para que el siguiente pueda desalojar el semen del anterior , de ahí el movimiento de la cópula. es un acto fisiológico y automático como masticar la comida. consiste en ....

SACA, SACA, SACA, SACA , SACA ( el semen del anterior ) Y FINALMENTE DEPOSITAR EL PROPIO LO MÁS PROFUNDO PARA PONÉRSELO DIFÍCIL AL SIGUIENTE.


----------



## RicoCrypto (2 Sep 2020)

Si metes ideas aniquiladoras en un hilo vacío que un subnormal resube indefinidamente, ¿qué ocurre? Vamos a verlo.




Las élites contratan a los mejores, descansan más, se divierten más, follan en mejores condiciones, tienen más parientes y se relacionan más.

Si yo con 32 años ya sabía que las cien ratas mariconas aneuronadas que me leéis ahora mismo sois increíblemente manipulables, y muchos modos de manipularos, qué no sabrán las élites.

Sois un chiste para ellos. Los foreros y los ciudadanos. Ya lo sois para mí.

Todos los hilos que vais a abrir de aquí al 2025 yo ya sé cuáles son. Y el motivo (imitación maricona, nulidad, amoralidad). Y a qué foreros se lanzarán las nuevas foreras y qué dirán y qué harán. Sé por qué sois incapaces de decir algo que no haya dicho cualquier imbécil hace 30 años. Sé por qué elegís ser ratas torturables. Sé por qué si os lo explico os mataríais antes que querer entenderlo o cambiarlo. Sé que entráis al foro a engañaros psicopáticamente y todas las técnicas que usáis, sé lo bestialmente inferiores que os sentís. Sé por qué votáis un partido de extrema izquierda (vox) chillando humillladísimos que hacéis lo contrario. Sé por qué habéis dicho miles de veces "al fin se le ha caído la careta a vox" y lo seguiréis diciendo en miles de hilos más hasta el día en que lo votaréis otra vez. Y soy un tío solo sin poder.

Sé que todos estáis dejando caer este hilo aniquilados de humillación. Sé que os avergüenza muchísimo ser quienes sois y hacer lo que hacéis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2020)

RicoCrypto dijo:


> Si metes ideas aniquiladoras en un hilo vacío que un subnormal resube indefinidamente, ¿qué ocurre? Vamos a verlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no te he leído. En la primera frase ya se detecta a un enfermo mental 

¿ cuántos hijos tienes ? ¿ qué es de tu vida ? Pues eso, tírate de un puente anda . 

venía a contar otra cosa ... 

curiosamente hay un nuevo método para que el bebé que nace por cesárea no sufra las graves consecuencias el resto de su vida relacionadas con la ausencia de microbiota . Varios kilos de bacterias repartidas por nuestro cuerpo son parte de nosotros. 

LOS SERES VIVOS SOMOS UN ECOSISTEMA PARA PROTEGER AL GENOMA. 

Sea un gusano que vive bajo tierra, una ballena o un humano, somos " un trocito de mar " en donde una célula grande se fundió con otra más pequeña en vez de comérsela y se formó nuestro antepasado LUCA.

La técnica consiste en dejar unas gasas en el canal vaginal durante lo menos una hora durante el proceso de cesárea y tan pronto sale el bebé pasarle la gasa por todo el cuerpo sobre todo por la cara y la boca y por supuesto no bañarlo . 

De la misma forma que un simple coronavirus puede reproducirse hasta causar una enfermedad , así se forma la microbiota. Si no están los reproductores iniciales , jamás entrarán en el organismo . 

El exceso de higiene también es mala idea. Teniendo en cuenta lo sanos que están los niños que nacen en las tribus y duermen en el suelo al lado de las cabras y que no se lavan las manos en la vida , nos puede dar una idea. 

Lo que enferman son determinados virus o bacterias que nuestro sistema inmunológico no es capaz de neutralizar . 

Los virus existen como regulador de una sobrepoblación en un ecosistema. Habitualmente hay un equilibrio entre plantas, herbívoros y carnívoros . a veces , por una época con más lluvias por ejemplo , más crías de gacelas pueden sobrevivir y hay una explosión demográfica . 

Suponiendo que gaia fuese una isla, si todas las gacelas se comen todas las plantas , morirían luego de hambre y sin gacelas también mueren los leones .. por lo tanto los virus DIEZMAN a la población y sólo sobreviven los individuos inmunes a ese nuevo virus. que transmitirán a sus descendientes su inmunidad . 


Estamos rodeados de millones de virus y bacterias por todos lados , en cada beso de lengua se trasmiten millones , que son inofensivos para nosotros porque somos descendientes de los que estaban inmunizados .


¿Cuántas bacterias compartimos cuando nos damos un beso?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2020)

Yo tengo varios perros , en particular esta perra que tuvo 3 partos, habría seguido siendo una buena perra de cría porque se inició en su juventud y quedó ese proceso fijado en su mente, no sólo como aprendizaje sino como forma de vida .

( algo así como quien aprende a tocar el piano en la adolescencia )

lo normal en todas las hembras , sean lobas o ballenas, es ser madres en todos los ciclos
siempre
todas
siempre habrá algún macho dispuesto a inseminar
no existe en la naturaleza una hembra que no tenga crías , es su sentido de vivir. ( hay casos específicos como hormigas y abejas ...que son hermanas que ayudan en la crianza )
de hecho las niñas humanas están obsesionadas por las muñecas porque tienen en su instinto ayudar a criar a sus hermanos y de paso aprender a ser madre



esta perra tiene embarazos psicológicos. después del celo, al cabo de dos meses , cuando llega el momento del parto, puesto que su mente ha seguido las etapas naturales, ella imagina que ha parido

le crecen las tetillas y le sale leche. y lo peor es que entra en un estado de depresión pues al no estar las crías cree que se le han muerto
se queda parada como si le doliese el cuerpo , enjuta , con la cabeza gacha y si la toco chilla desesperada
la primera vez que pasó me asusté mucho y la llevé corriendo al veterinario

fuera de estos ciclos es muy alegre y afable, siempre está contenta, moviendo el rabo y correteando . es muy obediente y siempre corre alegre cuando la llamas
le gusta retozar y jugar , en fin que es normal , hasta que le pasa esto

al veterinaria supuso que tenía un pinzamiento en las vértebras del cuello porque no se movía y le hizo radiografías, escaner ,análisis ... me costó una pasta
me dijo que tenía que llevarla a un sitio especializado en problemas de columna de los perros por si había que operarla ( imagina más de 1000 euros )
yo le dije que me recetase un medicamento para el dolor y que lo pensaría

pero seguía así todo el día , se acercaba a mi y si la tocaba chillaba
a veces por la noche.. horrible !!

pero unos gritos espantosos como nunca ! como si la estuviesen despellejando

entonces llamé a mi amiga la criadora , la que me la vendió.
entonces me dijo ¿ cuánto hace que tuvo el celo ? Yo no me acordaba pero intenté hacer memoria, y efectivamente habían pasado dos meses
me dijo
pellízcale un pezón a ver si sale leche, y efectivamente salía leche
entonces me dijo, vete a la farmacia y compra galastop

allá fui corriendo
sólo hay que darle unas gotitas.
al día siguiente estaba como nueva
luego ya supe el truco y le pasó más veces .


*Vale, la conclusión de toda esta historia es que es posible que a las mujeres les pase lo mismo .*

Que al iniciar ciclos reproductivos cuando conocen a alguien y sucedan los polvos frenéticos y constantes al inicio de la relación, luego la mente cambia
se prepara para recibir al bebé .
lo que da placer a la mente no es volver a embarazar sino preparar " la cuna " , el hogar ...

el deseo sexual del principio no es más que el hambre cuando necesitas comer. Se trata de garantizar el embarazo a través de múltiples cópulas

*POR LO TANTO !!!!
A LOS 9 MESES DE EMPEZAR A FOLLAR CON ALGUIEN PUEDE QUE SUCEDA UN EVENTO PSICOLÓGICO QUE NECESITE GALASTOP

Galastop embarazos psicológicos - Farma Higiene





*


----------



## Gothaus (4 Sep 2020)

Por eso en China las llaman "mujeres sobrantes" a partir de los 25.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

*Impronta o imprinting
Definición:* El término impronta se refiere a un tipo de aprendizaje en el que un animal joven sigue al que está presente durante un periodo crítico y corto de su vida y más tarde elige a un animal de la misma especie como compañero. Es el caso de los patitos que siguen al primer objeto que ve tras su nacimiento, normalmente este objeto de la impronta es la madre. Este tipo de aprendizaje también podría darse en el niño en determinadas etapas; sujetos criados en instituciones, que presentan de adultos problemas de socialización, podrían no haber experimentado un impronta con determinadas personas significativas.

*
Se llama exogestación.* Es un proceso biológico parecido a los marsupiales en los que el bebé está íntimamente unido a su madre. 
En el caso de la especie humana es mucho más intenso que en otros primates porque nacemos en estado fetal .
En ese tiempo las conexiones neuronales y la poda neuronal modulan el cerebro de una forma física , imposible de rehacer . 

Los bebés humanos que nacen en las casas españolas no saben que este país está gobernado por una secta de chalados , ellos creen que han nacido de su madre que les va a cuidar y a amamantar como nuestras antepasadas durante cientos de miles de años. 

SÓLO LA MADRE DEBE DAR LA TETA AL BEBÉ O EL BIBERÓN SI NO QUEDA OTRO REMEDIO.

JAMÁS EL PADRE DEBE DAR EL BIBERÓN AL BEBÉ. LOS GORILAS MACHO NO AMAMANTAN A SUS BEBÉS , LAS OTRAS HEMBRAS DEL GRUPO NO AMAMANTAN A HIJOS QUE NO SON SUYOS . 


Los que tratamos con animales y los hemos criado a mano , sabemos con certeza los trastornos que ocasiona una mala impronta. 
Por increíble que parezca , unos pocos días y a veces horas o minutos ,determinan para siempre el carácter, el temperamento , la conducta, el deseo sexual y la capacidad de criar a los hijos , es decir el instinto maternal .


PERO ES QUE TODO ESTO SE SABE EN LOS ZOOS Y HAY MUCHÍSIMA EXPERIENCIA CON NIÑOS DE LAS POSGUERRAS ABANDONADOS EN ORFANATOS. 

*Esta generación degenerada en España y en algunos países occidentales atacados con el feminismo , que es incapaz de formar su propia familia y con tantas parafilias que ya se consideran algo normal, son consecuencia de que los padres les han dado el biberón a los hijos o que han sido abandonados en orfanatos llamados guarderías antes de los 3 años . *


la única duda es si está diseñado en los despachos para esterilizar a la población de determinados países, que además coincide que son los que más muertos por coronavirus tienen. 










La impronta - depsicologia.com

Impronta: ¿qué es este tipo de aprendizaje?


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

Pero que mierda es esto


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

¿ por qué hablas sin saber ? 

¿ eres tan tonta en todos los temas ? 

¿ has investigado la proporción de mujeres occidentales a punto de llegar a la menopausia y que se creen eternas adolescentes como tú, en el conjunto de las 4 mil millones de mujeres que hay en el planeta ? 

Por darte una pista hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres a las que se les extirpa el clítoris. 
Ya son más que el total de todas las feministas y lesbianas que hay en el planeta. 

Ablación genital femenina: Toda la verdad sobre esta mutilación


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

Si supieses algo de mujeres , sabrías para qué sirve el clítoris.
Ahí va mi reto para medir quien sabe más . 

Te propongo que investigues en google, que saques tus propias conclusiones de tu experiencia vital y que me hagas un pequeño resumen . 
Tómalo con calma , te juegas tu prestigio .


----------



## Forofg (7 Sep 2020)

Normal, es un satanista sadico sin escrupulos, cuyo trabajo en el foro asi como en la vida es destruir todo rastro de humanidad y de amor, el mismo lo ha reconocido publicamente aqui en el foro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

Forofg dijo:


> Normal, es un satanista sadico sin escrupulos, cuyo trabajo en el foro asi como en la vida es destruir todo rastro de humanidad y de amor, el mismo lo ha reconocido publicamente aqui en el foro.



joder con los puto trolls, @calopez a ver para cuando la función de bloqueo . 

es fácil , poner un algoritmo que elimine a cualquier anormal cuyo ratio de mensajes sea superior a los zanx y este foro ganaría en calidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO , POR ESO SOMOS " A SU IMAGEN Y SEMEJANZA. " 

El esfuerzo que han hecho los sabios desde el principio de los tiempos para contener al mono loco , ha sido la creación de las religiones. 

*Somos monos, somos anfibios , somos peces, todos están contenidos en nuestro cerebro que se ha ido formando como capas de cebolla. *

La idea de dios como referente , es encauzar al comportamiento a lo que determina nuestra biología, para tener una vida sana y dichosa y poder llegar a nietos. 

Aunque es la química cerebral quien indica a los animales como deben de actuar, en condiciones antinaturales todo eso se desequilibra. 
Vivimos en un zoo humano , si tomamos por ejemplo los pingüinos que viven en FAUNIA, para ellos dios es su cuidador. 

Les han preparado un simulacro de ecosistema , similar al que han evolucionado y les hacen creer que es el mundo real . 

Aún así es completamente imposible , el sólo hecho de tener la comida siempre disponible les cambia su mente . 

En los humanos , la enorme cantidad de plantas psicotrópicas y otras sustancias psicoactivas o las bebidas alcohólicas que se producen por la simple fermentación de la fruta y los cereales, provocaron que ya en tiempos de las tribus hace decenas de miles de años , el comportamiento se desviase de lo normal. 

La bioquímica también es susceptible de alterarse por comportamientos antinaturales y siempre y en todos los casos, sea en animales del zoo o animales humanos , los individuos acaban mal y perjudican al grupo con su comportamiento. 


El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...

AHÍ VAN :

1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

PARA QUÉ SIRVE EL CLÍTORIS . Resonancia magnética del coito y explicación fisiológica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

El Plan Kalergi es mentira.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Oct 2020)

Noticia: - Irene Montero anuncia la derogación de la Ley del Aborto para que las menores de edad puedan interrumpir el embarazo libremente


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

Embarazo psicológico en perras ¿Por qué se produce y cómo actuar?


----------



## RDMS (9 Nov 2020)

A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo no, ya que despues del parto no llega inmediatamente la ovulación, si da la lactancia puede tardar mucho y si no lacta en 4 meses depende de la mujer, nunca en el ciclo siguiente despues de parir no.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Nov 2020)

RDMS dijo:


> A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo no, ya que despues del parto no llega inmediatamente la ovulación, si da la lactancia puede tardar mucho y si no lacta en 4 meses depende de la mujer, nunca en el ciclo siguiente despues de parir no.



bueno esto depende de cada mujer, yo también pensaba que mientras hubiera lactancia no había fertilidad, y no es así. Al mes o a los pocos meses puede haber posibilidad de fecundación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2020)

RDMS dijo:


> A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo no, ya que despues del parto no llega inmediatamente la ovulación, si da la lactancia puede tardar mucho y si no lacta en 4 meses depende de la mujer, nunca en el ciclo siguiente despues de parir no.



Creo que no has leído bien el título :

*A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo reproductivo, si no hay embarazo real se producirá un parto psicológico que trastornará la mente de la mujer .*

Aunque es difícil condensar en una frase todo lo que quiero contar , lo desarrollo un poco mejor si tienes interés. 

El deseo sexual es una urgencia del organismo para engendrar hijos . De la misma manera que urge beber cuando tienes sed . o urge comer cuando tienes hambre. El acto sexual no es más que una acto fisiológico como masticar la comida . 

NINGUNA HEMBRA EN LA NATURALEZA QUEDA SIN FECUNDAR . Siempre hay machos disponibles por fea que sea , por lo tanto las hembras humanas o estaban en gestación o estaban lactando un bebé. 

Es la primera vez en la historia la humanidad que se ha desconstruido a la hembra de la especie humana, pero ojo de los ocho mil millones de habitantes actuales del planeta, sólo a las hembras de la ínfima parte que corresponde a los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas. En el resto del planeta el burka y el hiyab avanzan como tsunamis.

Las mujeres blancas en edad reproductiva adoctrinadas en el feminismo son solo el 2% de la población actual , y a ellas va dirigido el ataque para esterilizarlas y que pierdan el instinto maternal.
el espacio en el mundo destinado para sus hijos y los hijos de sus hijos , sea para hijos de otras madres.

Dicho lo cual todas las mujeres desde el principio de los tiempos o estaban preñadas o tenían un bebé lactando y tenían que cuidar de sus hijos mayores . por lo tanto no iban de caza porque no podían



La vida son ciclos reproductivos con sus etapas muy definidas.
La hembra de la especie humana está destinada a estar siempre en una de esas etapas : o gestando o lactando un bebé.

El deseo sexual en la hembra humana es una urgencia para quedar preñada cuanto antes.

Es igual que tener hambre cuando llevas tiempo sin comer.

Sin embargo el macho de la especie humana está destinado a competir entre sí y ariesgar su vida para defender al grupo de tribus enemigas e ir de caza.

La unidad reproductiva de la especie humana no es monógama sino poligama, un solo macho con varias hembras. Por lo tanto hay excedente de machos que son destinados a las acciones arriesgadas.

la Evolución sucede por la supervivencia de los machos más aptos, puesto que todas las hembras tienen hijos, pero solo serán padres los machos preferidos por las hembras.

La hembra humana es fértil sólo unos días cada cuatro años, como las gorilas, las rinocerontes, las elefantes, las ballenas... todas aquellas madres que dedican varios años al cuidado de su hijo.

La lactancia inhibe la ovulación por lo tanto al ser infertiles utilizaban el sexo como forma de obtener recursos , haciendo creer a otros machos que podían ser los padres de las siguientes crías para que se implicasen y no matasen a los hijos, como puede pasar con los Leones o los osos que matan a las crías de otros machos con el fin de que la hembra vuelva a quedar en celo. 
Es decir la hembra de la especie humana simula un estado de celo permanente

en el planeta hay ocho mil millones de habitantes , la mitad son mujeres. por darte una idea de lo que significa eso , más de doscientos millones de mujeres su clítoris ha sido extirpado por otras mujeres, que ya son muchas más que las feministas. Mientras mujeres blancas occidentales son esterilizadas por ingeniería social miles de millones de mujeres usan burka y niqab y tienen 6 hijos cada una , que por cierto es la media beijos que tiene una gorila o una chimpancé y tenían nuestras antepasadas. camuflado de humanismo no hay más que un ataque directo a las mujeres occidentales para que sean las últimas de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes


----------



## Amaxon (9 Nov 2020)

Sube el hilo de ayer, mamarraxio. Ese en el que inventas majaderamente que un famoso te copia unas ideas que son tuyas las porque copiaste de varias fuentes. Te quedó muy LOL.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Nov 2020)

Amaxon dijo:


> Sube el hilo de ayer, mamarraxio. Ese en el que inventas majaderamente que un famoso te copia unas ideas que son tuyas las porque copiaste de varias fuentes. Te quedó muy LOL.



PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL ... 

¿ acaso te crees que soy Sánchez para copiar de otros ? 

mis conclusiones se desarrollan con la aplicación de mi inteligencia en la experiencia propia , de mi entendimiento de como es la vida por como crecí y como me crié , de mis observaciones de la conducta animal y el paralelismo con la conducta humana , por supuesto que las muchas e inestimables fuentes de información que ofrece hoy la tecnología , aumentan el caudal de conocimiento siempre y cuando se pueda asimilar y asociar a conocimientos anteriores. 

Busca en google mis ideas más reveladoras y no las encontrarás en ningún lado porque han nacido en mi cabeza. 

atrévete a contradecir alguna de ellas y explica la razón


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2021)

> unisuper dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SOLO HAY UN AMOR VERDADERO ! EL QUE SE ESTABLECE ENTRE MADRE Y BEBÉ*

hay una etapa crítica , un periodo ventana , en los primeros minutos, horas , días , semanas y meses en los que se produce la impronta . Cualquier alteración durante ese tiempo de exogestación , como por ejemplo enviar al bebé a una guardería , trastorna su poda neuronal. No se hacen correctamente las conexiones neuronales que formarán su carácter y temperamento y que en el futuro afectará a su capacidad para repetir esa vinculación con su madre , que no ha podido aprender , no desarrolla el instinto maternal ni lo que entendemos como amor y fidelidad , puesto que la ausencia de su madre fue reemplazada por innumerables caras diferentes de empleadas de la guardería .

( imaginen a una cría de chimpancé tirada en medio de la nada y que diferentes individuos del grupo le arropan cuando llora de hambre , miedo y desesperación al no estar en brazos de su madre , su cerebro no se forma igual )

En los animales criados a mano por humanos , se identifican con los humanos y en la edad adulta buscarán a humanos para desahogar un instinto sexual desordenado que en las personas se llaman parafilias.

El beso de lengua entre personas que se acaban de conocer y surge el deseo sexual , es la activación de los circuitos neuronales que se formaron cuando el bebé es alimentado por su madre , derivado de programa de comportamiento instintivo ancestral, de cuando nuestras antepasadas primates y no tan lejanas, depositaban el bolo alimenticio masticado directamente en la boca del bebé.

EL CORTEJO CONSISTE EN CONVERTIRSE EN BEBÉ Y RECREA UNA UNIÓN MENTAL , EMOCIONAL , ESTABLECIDA EN ESOS PRIMEROS DÍAS . La promiscuidad y la pornografía o las llamadas identidades secuales, son formas parafílicas y anormales que tiene la población occidental de desahogar su impulso sexual que lucha por manifestarse pero no sabe como .

Nuestros antepasados y el resto del planeta , no reprimen las parafilias porque no las tienen. De hecho en el mundo islámico una de los motivos que dan los predicadores para señalarnos como satánicos y que debemos ser destruidos son los videos de pornografía extrema, que para nosotros ya son normales pero que para ellos son inconcebibles.

si tienen interés aquí tengo dos hilos sobre el tema :
PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé

A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo reproductivo, si no hay embarazo real se producirá un parto psicológico que trastornará la mente de la mujer .

Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva




*




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2021)

quizás no recuerdes tus besos de lengua si los has tenido alguna vez.

Sólo suceden ( los verdaderamente apasionados ) cuando conectas por primera vez con " la pareja de tus sueños " .
Instintivamente el movimiento de la lengua dentro de la otra boca , está activando ese circuito neuronal para ambos , convirtiéndose simbólicamente en un pájaro alimentando a su cría. Lo que pretende decirle al cerebro es :

*" cuando tú estés embarazada e incapacitada para poder buscar comida por tu cuenta , cuando tú estés amamantando a un bebé recién nacido , YO TE TRAERÉ COMIDA " .*

Entenderás que de no ser un instinto , meter la lengua en las babas de otra persona es como poco asqueroso , a no ser que estés " drogado " con tu propia dopamina que maneja tu deseo

Lo del " erotismo , el deseo por las tetas " , entra también en el mismo concepto lógicamente.

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2021)

Regla número 28 : Es un error compadecer la falta de alegría de la vejez y lamentar que algunos placeres le son negados. 
Todo placer es relativo , a saber, no es más que la satisfacción, el saciar una necesidad . 
El hecho de que el placer queda suprimido cuando se elimina la necesidad , es tan poco lamentable como el de que alguien no puede seguir comiendo después de levantarse de la mesa o que no puede seguir durmiendo después del descanso nocturno. 

Es mucho más correcto el juicio de Platón sobre la vejez por considerarla feliz en cuanto finalmente se calma la apetencia canal por las mujeres. 
la comodidad y la seguridad son las necesidades principales de la vejez, Por eso los viejos aman sobre todo el dinero como sustituto de las fuerzas que les faltan . Al lado de ello están los placeres de la comida que sustituyen los placeres del amor.
El lugar del deseo de ver, viajar y aprender , lo ocupa el de enseñar y hablar.

Schopenhauer , el arte de ser feliz .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2021)

COVID | Los expertos pronostican una caída de la natalidad


Descubre 2 muñecos en vez de los cadáveres de sus bebés gemelos durante el funeral, y resultó que su esposa le mintió sobre el parto


Cuando llegó el momento de dar a luz, la mujer intentó salir de la situación asegurando que los niños habían muerto, para que no se descubriera su engaño. Ella misma fue a buscar los muñecos y no dejó que nadie viera los 'cadáveres' hasta el último momento.

Según el testimonio de la mujer, el pasado junio se hizo una prueba de embarazo que dio positivo, pero un segundo test fue negativo. Entonces decidió fingir que esperaba dos niños, porque vio "lo feliz que estaba su marido cuando se enteró de que estaba embarazada, y no quería contrariarlo".

"No tenía un plan claro. De vez en cuando sentía que mi barriga crecía. Al fin y al cabo, esperaba estar embarazada (...) Es difícil para mí explicar esto, por un lado, me di cuenta de que no estaba embarazada, por otro lado, no podía detenerme y dejar de fingir estar embarazada. (...) Engañé a todos mis familiares y a mi cónyuge, y es algo que lamento mucho", explicó la mujer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2021)

EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER .

OLVÍDALO .

Concéntrate en otras cosas.

¿ te pinchas la vena con heroína ? NO ?

¿ Acaso la echas de menos como un heroinómano que sólo vive para el siguiente chute ?

Lo que a tí te sucede es un ataque de ingeniería social contra la población occidental , como se hizo con el opio en su día contra China.

Es más viejo que la propia humanidad . Un animal cuando está en celo se comporta igual . Los cerdos que se utilizan como sementales en las granjas gritan desesperados cuando oyen los pasos del operario que les extrae el semen .

DE LO QUE SE TRATA ES DE PARAR AL MONO LOCO QUE SALTA DE RAMA EN RAMA Y QUE TODOS LLEVAMOS DENTRO, NO DE HACERLO SALTAR MÁS . 

Imagínate a Justin Bieber que el deseo de quedar con infinitas adolescentes virginales lo podría cumplir.

Pues vale ! 5 por la mañana , 5 por la tarde ! como en la consulta del médico : en la sala de espera y las va pasando una a una o en grupo .


¿ DE VERDAD NO TE DAS CUENTA QUE ACABA SIENDO ABURRIDO Y AGOTADOR ???

Si la lujuria diese felicidad, las putas serían felices .

Justin Bieber se confiesa: drogas, alcohol, depresión y cómo el amor le salvó la vida

Efecto Coolidge: por qué siempre queremos más parejas sexuales

Efecto coolidge, instinto animal e infidelidad del hombre - Mejor con Salud


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2021)

- cada país es un experimento social a ver que pasa y* son las consecuencias de la forma de vida de cada sociedad lo que cuenta .*
En el caso de Noruega es la extinción y reemplazo en sólo una generación , por gentes llegadas de otros países . *Algo estarán haciendo mal .*
No creo que sea casualidad . En todos los países europeos, *una especie de secta satánica está impidiendo que las mujeres sean madres de forma proactiva , consiguiendo la esterilización de casi el 100% de las blancas ,* ya que los hijos las están pariendo las inmigrantes , moras , gitanas ...

Noruega es un zoo humano . Disfrazado de humanismo , desnaturalizan , deconstruyen al ser humano para convertirlo en un animal doméstico , obediente y manso que estaría bien si viviésemos en un mundo guay , pero lamentablemente la población noruega , que no tiene hijos propios y por lo tanto a punto de extinguirse , será reemplazada por los 8 mil millones de habitantes que no son tan rubios, ni tan inteligentes , ni tan guapos , pero que tienen una media de seis hijos que fueron criados con normalidad , enfrentándose con los conflictos diarios y que les forma carácter. Los noruegos y los europeos por extensión , somos como gatos castrados a punto de ser devorados por ocho mil millones de tigres hambrientos acostumbrados a husmear entre los matorrales de la selva para cazar presas .

- Cada persona debe quedarse en su país y luchar por su progreso en vez de ir a tocar los cojones a una sociedad que no es la suya .
Es como si voy a Argelia o cualquier país islámico a protestar porque las mujeres lleven burka , o que todo el mundo crea en Alá y no haya cerdo para comer.

- Es mucho más eficiente que una Somalí tenga 7 hijos y sobrevivan los 4 más espabilados , que una noruega que sólo tiene un gato , que reemplaza en su cerebro a los hijos que no tiene y que se muera a los 8 años. Emocionalmente , la noruega lleva el mismo disgusto que si a una Etíope se le muera su hijo único. De hecho para calcular la esperanza de vida de los noruegos y los españoles , tendría que valorarse todos estos disgustos de las madres adoptivas de perros y gatos que se les mueren . No es una broma . en muchos casos al ser su única familia caen en un abismo de depresión . Yo tengo amigos criadores de perros y me han contado escenas dantescas de gente destrozada por la muerte de " su hijo " y que se echa a llorar haciendo espectáculos como tirarse de rodillas para coger un cachorro porque le recuerda a su perro muerto.
Son las solteronas españolas y en general las europeas .

HE DESARROLLADO EN MUCHOS HILOS EL TEMA DE LA IMPRONTA a quien pueda interesar . Esto es mucho más importante de lo que parece.
De hecho los primeros días , semanas , meses y años del bebé de cualquier especie , determina su carácter y temperamento, su identidad y forma de entender el mundo que le rodea.

Las conexiones neuronales que se establecen durante ese periodo ventana quedan fijadas para siempre y cualquier alteración de las etapas naturales del desarrollo , puede ocasionar parafilias en el comportamiento sexual y la pérdida ( más bien la no adquisición ) del instinto maternal, que es lo que está pasando en Europa. Abandonar a los bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías , tienen una relación directa con la promiscuidad y el consumo de pornografía o la incapacidad de formar una unidad reproductiva .

yo he criado a mano a muchas especies , algo fundamental si se quieren " humanizar " es decir que ellos crean que su identidad es humana y por lo tanto sean dóciles con los humanos porque se creen uno más .
Muchas veces en edad adulta dirigen su deseo sexual hacia las personas , puesto que es la imagen que ellos grabaron de bebés .
El sexo tiene una relación directa con la vinculación creada con la madre de ahí el erotismo de las tetas , besos de lengua etc en el cortejo.
es decir el cerebro aprovecha las conexiones neuronales , la vinculación madre-bebé para solapar la vinculación con la pareja .

Los gorilas criados a mano en los zoos ( algo que se intenta evitar ) si las hembras llegan a ser inseminadas , rechazan al bebé cuando nacen y lo pueden aplastar porque no lo reconocen . Los machos se pasan la vida chupándose el pulgar ( el biberón )


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2021)

El machismo de Isabel San Sebastián con Irene Montero: "Niñata, has conquistado la cama de Pablo Iglesias"


"Esta chica está cada día peor. He oído unas declaraciones suyas hablando de la calle, de lo que nos costó, de las conquistas y de seguir reivindicando nuestros derechos...", comenzó diciendo sobre la ministra de Igualdad, a quien lanzó una pregunta con insulto incluido:* "¿Pero tú qué conquista has tenido que hacer, niñata?"*. 


Esas palabras solo eran el principio de la intervención. El tono de San Sebastián fue en aumento y arremetió duramente contra Montero al atribuir sus logros profesionales a la relación que mantiene con el líder de Unidas Podemos: "*Lo único que has tenido que conquistar es la cama de Pablo Iglesias para llegar a ser ministra*. ¿Pero tú qué has hecho? Cuando naciste las mujeres ya tenían todos sus derechos".


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2021)

lo que está claro es que el contrato de matrimonio, es el único contrato que es papel mojado y se lo pasan por el forro los jueces haciendo lo que les da la gana.

¿Hay deberes matrimoniales? - Almacén de Derecho

El estatuto normativo de aquel mentado capítulo del Código Civil que alude a derechos y deberes de los cónyuges se ha vuelto básicamente ocioso, porque de tales derechos y deberes no quedan más, como decimos, que los económicos y prestacionales con valor económico. Los otros carecen de consecuencias jurídicas, son, todo lo más, recordatorios morales o de buenas costumbres o resabios de la manera antigua de concebir la institución familiar y matrimonial.

Así, cuando el art. 67 Código Civil dice que



> _“Los cónyuges deben respetarse y ayudarse mutuamente y actuar en interés de la familia”,_



o el 68 que



> _“Los cónyuges están obligados a vivir juntos, guardarse fidelidad y socorrerse mutuamente. Deberán, además, compartir las responsabilidades domésticas y el cuidado y atención de ascendientes y descendientes y otras personas dependientes a su cargo”._



La gran pregunta para la cuestión que en este momento estamos planteando es:* ¿y qué pasa si no viven juntos, si no se guardan fidelidad* -se supone que estamos hablando aquí de fidelidad sexual, pues las de otro tipo parece que nunca se han tomado en cuenta como deberes conyugales- *o no se socorren o ayudan mutuamente o si cada uno va a lo suyo en lugar de actuar en interés de la familia?*

No pasa nada , salvo en los casos patológicos en que, por ejemplo, la falta de respeto se traduzca en excesos que constituyan delito o falta, Código Penal en mano. En tal sentido, el cambio decisivo ha venido con la supresión de todo requisito de culpabilidad para que pueda instarse la separación (art. 81 del Código Civil) o el divorcio (art. 86 del Código Civil). Por malo que sea mi cónyuge, por mucho que me sea infiel, insolidario, egoísta y poco respetuoso y aunque no me ayude nada en mis cosas y se desentienda por completo de las comunes, si yo sigo adelante con nuestro matrimonio, nada de éste se conmueve, en nada pierde su condición jurídica plena; y, si me canso y quiero divorciarme, para nada necesito probar, ni alegar siquiera, que me desatiende, me humilla y me es infiel, pues me basta con decir que quiero divorciarme y debe mi demanda ser atendida por el juez (art. 89 del Código Civil). El Derecho ya no quiere saber nada de lo que pasa de puertas adentro en un matrimonio y que no sea delictivo, ya que mientras alguno de los miembros de la pareja no proteste y diga que lo deja, el matrimonio lo es plenamente y a todos los efectos; y cuando ése decide divorciarse, el Derecho tampoco quiere escuchar excusas ni razones, le dan igual los motivos y tanto vale que yo quiera divorciarme porque mi mujer no colabora en las tareas domésticas como porque he dado con otra que ahora me apetece más para compartir techo y tálamo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Mar 2021)

Heráclito , inspiró a Buda . 

Todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido lo único que han hecho fue encarrilar al ser humano a su propia naturaleza , intentando evitar que se comportasen como monos locos , es decir como monos encerrados en un zoo. 

Somos la única especie de humanos que sobrevivimos porque evolucionamos para soportarnos sin matarnos , como sucedió con el resto de las especies .

Sobreviven los gorilas , chimpancés , orangutanes ... porque no son capaces de agarrar un palo o una piedra para atizar en la cabeza a un contrincante en un enfado eventual .


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2021)

*“Parirás con dolor”. Juan Luis Arsuaga explica por qué*
Para el paleobiólogo Juan Luis Arsuaga, el dolor del parto es inherente a la evolución de la especie. “Dos dificultades lo hacen más doloroso que el del resto de los primates: el tamaño del cerebro y el canal del parto”, explica a Sinc el catedrático de Paleontología de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y director científico del Museo de la Evolución de Burgos, que habló sobre la aventura evolutiva del parto en su libro _El primer viaje de nuestra vida_.






Otro problema del _Homo sapiens _es el tamaño de su cráneo: “*Somos cabezones y esto provoca un parto más ajustado*. No sucede así en otros primates, como los chimpancés, cuyo parto es muy simple porque son muy grandes y el cuerpo crece más deprisa que la cabeza”. En cuanto a los neandertales, pese a que el procedimiento del parto era el mismo, sus caderas anchas harían el trance más fácil.

Desde que Lucy, nuestra madre _Australopithecus_, se puso de pie, se modificó el canal del parto. “En el resto de los primates es recto, pero en las humanas *el útero y la vagina forman un ángulo de 90 grados*. Además, *el canal del parto tiene la forma de un cilindro retorcido* que cambia de diámetro, como un tornillo doblado”.

Ser cabezones, además de condenar a las madres a parirnos con dolor, nos obliga a nacer desvalidos. "Si cerebro se desarrollase de manera óptima antes de nacer, el bebé no podría atravesar el canal del parto“, aclara.

Esta debilidad alarga la crianza, lo que quizá propició la menopausia. "Puede ser más rentable que las energías de las hembras adultas se utilicen en la crianza de sus nietos que en dar a luz a bebés que no pueden terminar de criar“, concluye el paleobiólogo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2021)

Nuestros antepasados , tenían tantas cosas interesantes que hacer durante el día, que no estaban drogados con el sexo como los occidentales de esta generación .

Al no existir anticonceptivos , invariablemente , todas las mujeres quedaban preñadas ya en la adolescencia e iniciaban ciclos reproductivos de unos 4 años , en los que estaba o embarazada, o recién parida, o dando de mamar a un bebé , o cuidando un bebé de 3 años que es cuando volvía a ovular ( a estar en celo ) y volvía a quedar embarazada.

Las españolas y otras occidentales , al ser estériles , están entran en celo 10 días después de la regla , que es cuando baja otro óvulo al útero y todo el cuerpo y la mente se dispone a ser inseminada y embarazada.

Es algo tan antinatural estar en celo constantemente , que es la razón principal del histerismo de las españolas y otras occidentales.

El deseo sexual en la mujer , es UNA URGENCIA POR QUEDARSE EMBARAZADA, igual que el hambre si llevas tiempo sin comer .

EL DESEO SEXUAL, es un síndrome de abstinencia. UNA ALARMA DEL CUERPO Y DE LA MENTE.

Se puede hacer la prueba de comer varias bolsas de doritos y no beber nada durante dos días . Esa terrible ansiedad por conseguir agua, es el equivalente al deseo sexual .











En algunos países occidentales antinatalistas como España, hacen enormes esfuerzos proactivos desde las instituciones para castrar a las mujeres haciéndolas perder el instinto maternal a través del condicionamiento operante.

Lo que busca el instinto de la hembra humana , es asegurarse mediante el cortejo de que el macho dispuesto a inseminarla , estará a su lado proveyéndola de recursos cuando esté embarazada , recién parida y dando la teta al bebé , es decir, el resto de su vida.

El sólo hecho de que un macho pague a medias una cena de restaurante o cualquier otro gasto , es un jaque mate en el proceso de cortejo .

El instinto de hembra le indica que ese macho es un egoísta y que en vez de repartir lo siempre escasos recursos , se los comerá él sólo. por lo tanto lo descarta como padre de sus hijos en el aspecto de vincularse de por vida . Otra cosa es que sea un ejemplar excepcional y que pudiese ser buen semental teniendo en cuenta que el coito fecundador sólo se producía una vez cada 3 años .

El resto de los polvos , son de mantenimiento, como rascar la espalda o buscar piojos.












minuto 4 



*EL COITO FECUNDADOR*

Es muy importante tener claro este concepto. 


Monogamia: un macho y una hembra tienen una relación de apareamiento exclusiva. La palabra "pareja" a menudo implica esto.
Poligamia: Hay tres tipos reconocidos:
Poliginia (es el sistema de apareamiento más común en vertebrados): Un macho tiene una relación exclusiva con dos o más hembras.
Poliandria: Una hembra tiene una relación exclusiva con dos o más machos.
Poliginandria:es una variante de las anteriores, donde dos o más machos tienen una relación exclusiva con dos o más hembras; el número de machos y hembras no tiene que ser igual, y en las especies de vertebrados estudiadas hasta aquí, el número de machos es generalmente menor.

Promiscuidad: un miembro de un sexo dentro de un grupo social se aparea con cualquier miembro del sexo opuesto.

Es muy interesante el comportamiento de la especie eclectus por su paralelismo con la forma de vida humana ( en las tribus ) y de alguna manera en la sociedad actual. 

El 100% de las especies de loros y otras psitácidas se emparejan de por vida . y es esa la razón por la que no tiene dimorfismo sexual como el pavo o el gallo , los leones o los humanos . 

El caso de la especie eclectus es algo muy excepcional y por eso se hacen muchas conjeturas sobre las razones pero todas son imaginarias . 
Si ni siquiera se pueden establecer pautas de comportamiento en los humanos ¿ como se va a poder afirmar con seguridad sobre otras especies ?

El caso es que se tienen en cuenta las evidencias y sobre ellas se sacan conclusiones más o menos acertadas . 

La razón principal de la FALSA POLIGAMIA de la hembra es que vive en un ecosistema con muy pocos recursos , de hecho en el reportaje dice que a veces los machos recorren kilómetros para buscar comida . Y por lo tanto, un sólo macho sería insuficiente para alimentarla a ella y a las crías, por lo tanto " engaña " , atrae, recompensa a otros machos haciéndoles suponer que son el macho principal y actúan de la misma manera que el padre de las crías , puesto que copular han copulado. 

PERO LA CLAVE ESTÁ EN QUE SON COITOS ESTÉRILES . Puesto que el período fértil de las hembras de cualquier especie es sólo unos 4 días a veces en ciclos de varios años como en el caso de las elefantas de unos 7 años y las ballenas muchos más , en los cuales la cría sigue lactando y por lo tanto la madre no ovula . Es decir, una gorila no queda preñada al poco de parir puesto que la lactancia inhibe la ovulación. 


Por lo tanto la hembra eclectus puede copular con otros machos las veces que sea que la genética de las crías está salvada ya que la pareja principal sabían que esos 4 días eran los días importantes de proteger que ningún otro macho copulase. que es el equivalente a los celos desmedidos que tienen los hombres al poco de conocer a una novia nueva y follar incesantemente . No quiere perderla de vista para asegurarse que ningún otro macho fecundará a su hembra . Luego , una vez preñada , ya relaja, ya da igual. 

Añado que la cría en cautividad de esta especie es muy difícil ya que los machos suelen tener muy baja la testosterona , un truco de la naturaleza para que no compitan demasiado , no se encelen ni peleen en esa especie de engañabobos en el que colaboran . 


CAP 102. VETERINARIO DE LOROS. Los Eclectus Roratus. Un loro en casa


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2021)

el coito humano es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida , pero entre dos.

Consiste en extraer el semen del anterior del canal vaginal y esa es la razón de tanto meneo : Saca, saca, saca, saca ... es un acto de limpieza, por eso el glande tiene esa forma y no la forma del glande de un león que lucha por la fecundación con su fiereza no con su pene.

Aunque las hembras humanas tienen una actividad promiscua de forma natural , está desvinculada del coito fecundador, es decir la ovulación de una mujer se produce a los 10 días después de la regla que es cuando está en celo. En condiciones naturales habría quedado embarazada y se iniciaba un largo ciclo de embarazo, parto , lactancia , crianza del bebé de unos 3 años ... por lo tanto , todo el sexo que tuviese durante ese tiempo es como rascar la espalda o buscar piojos, es un acto estéril para conseguir recursos y protección .

Todas las especies de humanos se mataron entre sí al competir los machos celosos , puesto que a diferencia de los gorilas y chimpancés que siguen vivos , ellos no pueden agarrar palos y piedras para matar , por lo tanto nuestra especie , sobrevive gracia a que ve el sexo como un pasatiempos y no como un acto fecundador.

Otra cosa diferente son los vínculos emocionales y de protección que se establecen con una pareja , de la misma manera que se tienen con las mascotas, amigos , familiares o compañeros de piso aunque no haya sexo.

EL DESEO, el placer , no es algo físico sino mental . Es una cuestión de bioquímica . Se entiende mejor porque no nos explicamos como algunas personas se pueden enamorar de adefesios o un señor prefiera a otro señor peludo que a una guapa joven . o cualquier otra parafilia. 


en el coito humano, que tiene sus fases automáticas, una vez limpio el canal vaginal , el macho en el momento del orgasmo intenta conectar el agujero de la uretra con la entrada del útero para dificultar al siguiente la extracción del semen.

Si la hembra desea a ese macho en concreto para que sea el padre de la cría y por lo tanto coincide que está en celo , es decir ese momento excepcional que se producía unas 10 veces a lo largo la vida de nuestras antepasadas ( o de las ballenas , gorilas o elefantas ) , tiene el orgasmo , que son las convulsiones que provocan que se dilate la entrada del útero y baje el óvulo . Y es esa la razón por la que sale disparado el semen y durante la eyaculación el macho se queda inmóvil lo más profundo posible para facilitar el proceso .

La función del clítoris es detectar el cambio de ritmo para sincronizarse . de la misma manera que la lengua detecta cuando el bolo alimenticio está preparado para deglutirse sin que seamos conscientes de ello.

El cerebro recompensa con chutes eléctricos y de dopamina , comer y follar puesto que son buenos para la supervivencia del individuo y de la especie. El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y que no se la llevase el agua.

Por lo tanto son los peces los que tienen los orgasmos más explosivos. Otros animales como el jabalí que puede durar media hora , o el conejo que se desmaya aunque es una simple inyección , superan al humano en placer con mucha diferencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2021)

Las chimpancés advierten a los machos que están ovulando con señales visuales y olorosas , la tumefacción de la vagina tiene además la función de anticonceptivo al alejar el pene de la entrada del útero y de alguna manera poder elegir al mejor padre para su cría , independientemente de su promiscuidad.


En las humanas , al ir tapadas , la señales de receptividad sexual ( de simulación de receptividad sexual ) son a través del maquillaje y la ropa insinuante , además de los perfumes que son sucedáneos de lo olores naturales pero que cumplen su misma función .

Actualmente , los tatuajes , el aro en la nariz , los piercings son mensajes mucho más claros de la disposición al apareamiento con cualquiera .

Son todo lo contrario al burka que precisamente pretende ocultar a la mujer de los ojos de los hombres para no despertar en ellos el deseo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2021)

de la misma manera que hay sociedades y países natalistas también los hay antinatalistas como el caso extremo de España , cuyos políticos han decidido exterminar a la población autóctona , para ser reemplazada por extranjeros , sobre todo musulmanes africanos .

Es una secta suicida . Han convencido a las mujeres que es mejor tener un gato que tener 4 hijos como hicieron nuestras madres y antepasadas. Por eso existimos.
Todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida y hayas heredado de tus antepasados , será entregado por un estado marxista a una familia musulmana con 6 hijos más pronto de lo que imaginas.

Es cierto que hay demasiada gente en el mundo por eso urge implantar el feminismo y la castración de los hombres en los países subdesarrollados que no pueden alimentar a su población y que sin embargo paren una media de 6 hijos por mujer.
Sin embargo paradójicamente los mismos criminales que financian y fomentan millones de abortos en Europa occidental protestan por las políticas anticonceptivas que hizo Fujimori.

Es obvio lo que estamos viendo y sufriendo ,que es un ataque de la llamada izquierda supranacional a la raza blanca y todo lo que representa.
Los no blancos - extremadamente racistas - buscan nuestro exterminio.

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, la inmensa mayoría son no blancos y en pocas décadas ya no quedará ninguno .

*Pablo Iglesias: proyecto viopet DNI para mascotas ,para reemplazar a los hijos que no se tienen . otro truco de ingeniería social para esterilizar a l*
Así es el DNI para animales de compañía que el Gobierno hará obligatorio es una emegencia social




www.burbuja.info






*Natalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


El panfleto marxista enemigo de España y genocida llamado ELDIARIO ... clama por las políticas antinatalistas de Fujimori con las indígenas pobres y sin embargo apoya el exterminio y reemplazo de los españoles .

Las supervivientes de las esterilizaciones forzadas en Perú piden justicia: "Nos cortaron el vientre como a animales"



Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos



Solo la inmigración tira del padrón en España


Las españolas tienen menos hijos de los que desearían por razones laborales, económicas y la dificultad para conciliar

La inmigración, un problema y una oportunidad

MAPA | El 79% de los municipios españoles ha registrado más muertes que nacimientos en los últimos 20 años

Los empresarios vizcaínos piden más inmigrantes y menos trabas para su regularización
criminal y enemigo llamado eldiario


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2021)

__





Este video de youtube de CHICAS HABLANDO DESINHIBIDAMENTE DE SEXO cuando yo era niño hubiera sido objeto de enorme reprobación social


Joder, ¿me quedo muy anticuado? Os aseguro que no soy tan viejo, pero mi idea de las chicas jóvenes sin duda es de otra época Esta maravilla está sacada de youtube y son Españolas auténticas, mujeres por lo que veo muy modernas y desinhibidas No tiene desperdicio




www.burbuja.info






todas las antepasadas de esas mujeres a su edad, ya tenían varios hijos.
Son descendientes de buenas madres - por eso existen - heredan en sus genes la disposición para ser embarazadas , parir y criar a los bebés .

*el deseo sexual *es un ansia por quedar embarazada . Como el hambre en los hambrientos y la sed en los sedientos .

Es una alarma del cuerpo que urge a la mujer , o cualquier otra hembra en celo de cualquier otra especie , a iniciar un ciclo reproductivo.

Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que por culpa de los anticonceptivos , la hembra humana está en celo permanentemente .
La regla es la destrucción del recubrimiento nutritivo del óvulo que ha envejecido sin ser fecundado . Baja un nuevo óvulo y a los pocos días de la regla ya está en su punto y es cuando la mujer está más frenética buscando la fecundación ( ese suceso es algo extraordinario en gorilas , elefantas , ballenas ... puesto que lo lógico es que haya siempre machos dispuestos a fecundarlas )








Lo normal es que una vez superada la fase de fecundación , llegase el embarazo lactancia y crianza del bebé hasta los 3 años .
Pero las españolas al forzar la esterilidad , el cuerpo cada mes vuelve a entrar en celo , algo que no pasa en ninguna otra hembra .

Eso evidentemente , causa un trastorno mental que se manifiesta con comportamientos estrambóticos , que giran en torno a su ansiedad sexual , puesto que ser madre es el sentido de ser de las hembras y ellas no están siguiendo su comportamiento programado.

Última edición: Ayer a la(s) 1:18 AM


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2021)

Población por edad (grupos quinquenales), Españoles/Extranjeros, Sexo y Año.







www.ine.es













España - Piramide de población 2021







datosmacro.expansion.com





en estas páginas oficiales la estadística más antigua es de *1998 que dicen que había 1.692.785 Españoles entre 20-24 años*

Doy por hecho que había más en años anteriores . 

ACTUALMENTE HAY ... * 971.120 HOMBRES ESPAÑOLES ENTRE 70-74 AÑOS *

ADIVINA DONDE ESTÁN LOS QUE FALTAN . 

*Dice Séneca en su libro " de la brevedad de la vida "*

Deseo llamar alguno de los ancianos, y pues tú lo eres, habiendo llegado a lo último de la edad humana, teniendo cerca de cien años o más, ven acá, llama a cuentas a tu edad.
Dime, ¿cuánta parte de ella te consumió el acreedor, cuánta el amigo, cuánta la República y cuánta tus allegados, cuánta los disgustos con tu mujer, cuánta el castigo de los esclavos, cuánta el apresurado paseo por la ciudad?
Junta a esto las enfermedades tomadas con tus manos, añade el tiempo que se pasó en ociosidad, y hallarás que tienes muchos menos de los que cuentas.
cuántos hayan sido los que te han robado la vida, sin entender tú lo que perdías; cuánto tiempo te han quitado el vano dolor, la ignorante alegría, la hambrienta codicia y la entretenida conversación: y viendo lo poco que a ti te has dejado de ti, juzgarás que mueres malogrado.

Oirás decir a muchos que en* llegando a cincuenta años *se han de retirar a la quietud, y que el de sesenta les jubilará de todos los oficios y cargos. Dime, cuando esto propones, 

*¿qué seguridad tienes de más larga vida?

¿No te avergüenzas de reservarte para las sobras de la vida, destinando a la virtud sólo aquel tiempo que para ninguna cosa es de provecho?*
_
* ¡Oh cuán tardía acción es comenzar la vida cuando se quiere acabar!* _

¡Qué necio olvido de la mortalidad es diferir los santos consejos hasta los cincuenta años, comenzando a vivir en edad a que son pocos los que llegan!

A muchos de los poderosos que ocupan grandes puestos, oirás decir que codician la quietud, que la alaban y la prefieren a todos los bienes; que desean (si con seguridad lo pudiesen hacer) bajar de aquella altura; porque cuando falten males exteriores que les acometan y combatan, la misma buena fortuna se cae de suyo.

No juzgues, pues, que alguno ha vivido mucho tiempo por verle con canas y con arrugas; que aunque ha estado mucho tiempo en el mundo, no ha vivido mucho. 

¿Dirás tú, por ventura, que navegó mucho aquel que habiendo salido del puerto le trajo la cruel tempestad de una parte a otra, y forzado de la furia de encontrados vientos, anduvo dando bordos en un mismo paraje? 
*
Éste, aunque padeció mucho, no navegó mucho.*

Suélome admirar cuando veo algunos que piden tiempo, y que los que lo han de dar se muestran fáciles. Los unos y los otros ponen la mira en el negocio para que se pide el tiempo, pero no la ponen en el mismo tiempo; y como si lo que se pide y lo que se da fuera de poquísimo valor, se desprecia una cosa tan digna de estimación. 

Engáñalos el ver que el tiempo no es cosa corpórea, ni se deja comprender con la vista, y así le tienen por cosa vilísima y de ningún valor. 

Pon los ojos en los que esto hacen, y míralos cuando están enfermos, y cuando se les acerca el peligro de la muerte y temen el capital suplicio, y verás que dicen, tocando las rodillas de los médicos, que están dispuestos a dar toda su hacienda por conservar la vida: tan diversa es en ellos la discordia de los afectos. Y si como podemos traer a cada uno a la memoria el número de los años que se le han pasado, *pudiésemos tener certeza de los que le quedan, ¡oh cómo temblarían aquellos a quien les quedasen pocos, y cómo huirían de disiparlos!*

La disposición de lo que es cierto, aunque sea poco, es fácil; pero conviene guardar con mayor diligencia aquello que no sabes cuándo se te ha de acabar.
Y no pienses que ellos ignoran que el tiempo es cosa preciosa, pues para encarecer el amor que tienen a los que aman mucho, les suelen decir que están prontos a darles parte de sus años. Lo cierto es que, sin entenderlo se los dan; pero danlos quitándoselos a sí mismo, sin que se acrezcan a los otros; pero *como ignoran lo que pierden, viéneles a ser más tolerable la pérdida del no entendido daño.*

No hay quien pueda restituirte los años, y ninguno te restituirá a ti mismo: *la edad proseguirá el camino que comenzó, sin volver atrás ni detenerse*; no hará ruido ni te advertirá de su velocidad; pasará con silencio; no se prorrogará por mandado de los reyes ni por el favor del pueblo, correrá desde el primer día como se le ordenó; en ninguna parte tomará posada ni se detendrá. ¿Qué se seguirá de esto? Que *mientras tú estás ocupado huye aprisa la vida, llegando la muerte, para la cual, quieras o no quieras, es forzoso desocuparte.*



Cito a Schopenhauer en " el arte de ser feliz "

*la felicidad y el goce son puras quimeras* que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el s*ufrimiento y el dolor son reales*, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si esta enseñanza trae frutos, entonces cesamos de buscar felicidad y goce y sólo procuramos escapar en lo posible al dolor y al sufrimiento.

«El prudente no aspira al placer, sino a la ausencia de dolor», Aristóteles

lo mejor que se puede encontrar en el mundo es un presente indoloro, tranquilo y soportable: si lo alcanzamos, sabemos apreciarlo y nos guardamos mucho de estropearlo con un anhelo incesante de alegrías imaginarias o con angustiadas preocupaciones cara a un futuro siempre incierto que, por mucho que luchemos, no deja de estar en manos del destino.

Quien ha atravesado su vida sin mayores dolores físicos o psíquicos, ha tenido la mayor suerte que ha podido encontrar;
no le ocurre lo mismo a quien ha encontrado las mayores alegrías y placeres.
*Quien pretende medir el curso de la vida según estos últimos, aplica un parámetro totalmente equivocado: porque las alegrías son negativas*; pensar que puedan hacernos feliz no es más que una ilusión cultivada y acariciada por la envidia, puesto que *no se las experimenta positivamente; en cambio, sí a los dolores, de modo que éstos son el parámetro de la felicidad de la vida, y se miden por su ausencia.*

No hay que comprar los placeres al precio de dolores, aunque sólo sean dolores posibles, porque de otro modo se paga algo negativo e ilusorio con algo positivo y real.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2021)

comer y follar son los dos principales actos fisiológicos por los que se mueven los seres vivos .
Comer es para que sobreviva el cuerpo ,
follar es para que sobreviva la especie .
Insectos , peces , aves , mamíferos , vivimos la vida obsesionados por ambos impulsos.

El organismo , a través de la bioquímica , recompensa con un chute de dopamina ambas actividades , pues si no fuese así , ninguna persona en su sano juicio asesinaría y despedazaría a otro ser lleno de vida para triturarlo en su boca e ingerirlo...
o entraría en las tripas de una pareja para frotarse durante unos minutos entre babas , olores y gemidos .

De hecho , las personas con anorexia , al tener problemas con su sistema de recompensa bioquímico , ven la comida como lo que realmente es : un puto asco al igual que el sexo.

Para que se entienda el grado de asquerosidad que es el sexo , sólo tienes que imaginarte con alguien que no te guste , o con un hombre si eres heterosexual o una mujer si eres homosexual . Entonces te darás cuenta que el deseo es un impulso irracional . Una especie de psicopatía en el que la persona deja de ser persona para convertirse en un animal.

por ejemplo , el tradicional puritanismo chino que les ha impedido drogarse con el sexo , han desviado la lujuria hacia la gula , es decir a la comida , por eso es la civilización con la gastronomía más surrealista y variada en los aspectos estéticos , de preparación , sabores , incluso la infinita cantidad de cosas raras que se comen .

Por el contrario , un español puede pasarse la vida drogándose con las parafilias pornográficas más aberrantes y alimentarse únicamente de doritos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Abr 2021)

*La hipersexualidad y promiscuidad en esta generación de occidentales *, está directamente relacionada con la ausencia de familias y de hijos. 
Al no iniciar ciclos reproductivos , la mujer occidental , entra en celo todos los meses , arrastrándola a un estado de histerismo sexual que se convierte en identidad.
El deseo sexual , es una alarma del cuerpo para reproducirse , como tener hambre o sed . Es un dolor que se calma al ser satisfecho. 
Obviamente las occidentales son las mujeres que más sufren del planeta , porque son como yonkis que buscan constantemente heroína. 

Los machos en otras especies de animales , entran en celo a través del olfato por las feromonas de la hembra en celo . En los humanos esa parte del cerebro se activa a través de la mirada y la seducción aunque el olfato sigue teniendo una enorme importancia. 







*la pornografía existe gracias a las neuronas espejo *

Las neuronas del individuo "reflejan" el comportamiento del otro, como si el observador estuviera realizando la acción. 









Neurona especular - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.









Conoce a las neuronas espejo


A menudo, cuando observamos a alguien cuando se cae, o se hace daño, parece que sintamos lo que le sucede, incluso llegando a expresarlo. Otras veces, imitamos a otras personas cuando realizan una actividad casi sin complicaciones. Pero, ¿qué sucede en nuestro interior mientras esto está...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com





*tanto al relacionarnos como al observar a los demás, se activan un tipo de neuronas muy especiales conocidas como neuronas espejo. 


La homosexualidad existe porque se ha creado el concepto* e inventado una forma de coito que es posible gracias a la casualidad de ser una especie con pene largo y ano flojo . Además del uso de saliva o lubricantes que en otras especies no sería posible. 
Los bisontes por ejemplo consiguen los machos una pseudocópula porque tienen un pene largo como una vara y el ano más flojo que el diseñador de la bandera de japón. 
No ocurre así con gorilas cuyo pene de 3 cm en erección les inhabilita para tales prácticas .

Los machos aprenden a desahogar su instinto sexual con lo que tengan a mano . Ejemplo los cerdos caballos y toros que se usan en las granjas y se " enamoran " del maniquí. 

En la observación de tribus primitivas actuales no se contempla el fenómeno homosexual y muy poco en los países islámicos . No por una pretendida represión sino porque no existe el concepto que existiendo mujeres que son la parte que encaja de forma natural ¿ para qué complicarse la vida ? 


*Károly Mária Kertbeny* (Viena, 28 de febrero de 1824 - Budapest, 23 de enero de 1882) fue un escritor, poeta, traductor del húngaro al alemán, patriota húngaro y pionero del movimiento homosexual. Utilizó por primera vez los términos "heterosexual" y "homosexual" en 1868 y 1869 respectivamente. 









Karl-Maria Kertbeny - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.
*
Las etapas de la vida son tan precisas como la caída de los dientes de leche . *Son inaplazables y por lo tanto no se puede volver atrás. 
Está previsto en nuestro determinismo biológico que nuestro emparejamiento o formación de una unidad reproductiva sea con la primera pareja con la que nos vinculemos después de dejar de ser niños . 
Después de los 24 años se deja de crecer y la mente se cierra para siempre . Si las hembras de la especie humana no tienen el primer hijo antes de esa edad pueden perder el instinto maternal . Se convertían en solteronas. 

por ejemplo El fracaso de la relación de *Iker Casillas* y Sara Carbonero aún pareciendo la pareja perfecta es porque se casaron con la pareja de otro .


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Gran verdad dicha por mi abuelo.... (sobre las chicas de hoy día)


– ¿Oye abuelo no te da envidia que en tu época las jacas no iban tan despendoladas por la calle? En tu época ver media teta era ciencia ficción. – Para nada, yo a tu edad montaba a tu abuela a diario. Y todos mis amigos a sus parientas. ¿Y tú con 30 añazos ya... hace cuanto que no la metes en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2021)

Todos tus post darían para llenar varios libros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Todos tus post darían para llenar varios libros.



la población no está preparada para entender la realidad. Prefiere creer falacias de que somos semidioses .

Si la gente entendiese lo que somos y el sentido de la vida , que es un suceso breve, se negarían a ser esclavos . 

la gente prefiere creer relatos imaginarios que ver la realidad que ellos por sí mismos no se atreven a interpretar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la población no está preparada para entender la realidad. Prefiere creer falacias de que somos semidioses .
> 
> Si la gente entendiese lo que somos y el sentido de la vida , que es un suceso breve, se negarían a ser esclavos .
> 
> la gente prefiere creer relatos imaginarios que ver la realidad que ellos por sí mismos no se atreven a interpretar.



Y con esto del Coronavirus se ha visto con nitidez lo cortos de entendederas que es la gente. Muy triste, estamos rodeados de estúpidos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y con esto del Coronavirus se ha visto con nitidez lo cortos de entendederas que es la gente. Muy triste, estamos rodeados de estúpidos.



y lo que queda por ver .

Con tantos millones de borregos dispuestos a esclavizarse, es normal que haya una élite dispuesta a esclavizarnos .


----------



## ebtenos (5 Jun 2021)

Son ptas


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2021)

El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO OBNUBILA VUESTRA MENTE . Descartes , que es el responsable del pensamiento occidental, estuvo bastante acertado en algunas cuestiones , pero como hombre de su tiempo se equivocó radicalmente al endiosar al humano y tratar a los animales como cosas y ese es el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2021)

El instinto de la hembra humana es seducir aún fuera de la época de celo . Seguimos siendo los mismos de hace cien mil años, de hecho ahí están las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra ! por lo tanto imaginaros la vida en las tribus.

Me gustaría que me tomaseis en serio lo que voy a contar.
Lo que a la hembra humana le hace feliz son sus impulsos ancestrales, los que regían el comportamiento durante decenas de miles de años . Al margen de las vinculaciones emocionales del grupo familiar ( las que se pueden tener con un gato o un perro actualmente ) las hembras siempre usaron la seducción y el sexo para obtener alimentos , protección y sobre todo lo más importante , para calmar tensiones .
El sexo , que es una droga , como en las comunas hippies era más fácil de obtener que los alimentos , que siempre fueron escasos , sin embargo siempre había mujeres disponibles que se ofrecían a cambio de recursos . Ese fenómeno lo seguimos viendo en la prostitución que por una módica cantidad de dinero , una mujer normal , inteligente y libre , decide ofrecer su sexo a cualquiera y los hombres hacen cola sin celarse los unos de los otros.
Otro tipo de prostitución esta vez gratuita también la vemos en las aplicaciones de contacto que hasta ahora eran impensables puesto que las mujeres estaban muy controladas , incluso el adulterio era un grave delito , y en el pasado y otros países incluso estaba condenado a la lapidación.
La ropa floja de los musulmanes es para distorsionar la silueta sexy de las mujeres y que no seduzcan a los hombres, que siempre van salidos por la vida buscando una oportunidad . El burka, el que tapa los ojos es precisamente para evitar que seduzcan con la mirada.

La solución que han buscado en muchos países incluso en la actualidad , es la extirpación el clítoris, actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación y parece que va en aumento . siempre con la descabellada idea de impedir que las mujeres seduzcan a los hombres , que fuera de una tribu o una comuna hippie es una enorme fuente de problemas y destrucción de las familias.

Las nalgas de la mujer además de un reservorio de grasas y nutrientes para los periodos de hambruna ( similar a la joroba de los camellos ) las nalgas simulan un enorme coño en estado de celo permanente , que activa el deseo en los machos , un resorte ancestral que les hace entrar en celo.

Son señales visuales que reemplazan a las olfativas , es decir las feromonas , pero que activan los mismos circuitos mentales .
Nuestra especie sobrevive a diferencia de todas las demás especies de humanos , porque las mujeres consiguieron " estar en celo permanentemente " y de esa manera los machos no necesitaban matar a las crías de otro para que entrase en celo , ni matarse los machos entre sí para copular con la hembra.

La evolución no es algo lineal , de hecho ahí siguen gorilas , chimpancés, orangutanes y tantas especies de monos . Las muchas especies de humanos que existieron se mataron los machos a palos y pedradas algo que no pueden hacer el resto de monos .

resumiendo las mujeres van a la playa para enseñar el culo y como somos unos primates que nos pasamos mucho tiempo sentados , trasladaron a los pechos la forma de las nalgas para no tener que levantarse. Lo uno y lo otro causa el mismo efecto en el cerebro . somos así de simples.

En la época victoriana , donde el pudor y el puritanismo impedía que las mujeres se desnudasen en público , surgieron estos trajes que simulaban enormes culos que en la imaginación de los hombres causaba el mismo efecto que verlas desnudas .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2021)

Lefa para todasss, el ciclo de la lefaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lefa para todasss, el ciclo de la lefaaaaaaa!!!!



sólo importa el coito fecundador , el que da origen a un bebé , que en las españolas no ocurre nunca a lo largo de su vida , o como mucho una vez. 

Todos los demás polvos , es una forma de drogarse . Son juegos de rol . es como buscarse piojos o rascarse la espalda . 

Lo mismo es un culo de un señor peludo que un coño estéril , es para drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2021)

El objetivo de la vida de todas las especies , es la reproducción y conservar la propia vida , para conseguir la finalidad de traspasar nuestros genes y asegurarse de que estos pervivan a través de los nietos .

Esa carrera contra reloj es como el hambre y la sed . Una acuciante necesidad de hacer algo , una ansiedad permanente que sólo se satisface cuando se inicia un ciclo reproductivo .

La primera etapa del ciclo después del cortejo, es una intensa actividad sexual para asegurar la fecundación , pero luego la mente cambia. La bioquímica se encarga de ello , lo que antes nos satisfacía ahora nos aburre y nuestros intereses parece que se dirigen a otras acciones , que no son otra cosa que preparar el hogar para la llegada del bebé . Luego 9 meses después de los polvos incesantes, en condiciones normales llegaba el bebé con un pan debajo del brazo, es decir , inundaba de dopamina el cerebro del padre para conseguir los recursos necesarios para mantener a la madre y al primero de los muchos hijos y eso es la felicidad. No era necesaria la cocaína .

Suponer que el placer sexual es la felicidad es el gran error de nuestro tiempo , puesto que el sexo es algo irrelevante por lo evanescente. Para que tuviese alguna repercusión en la felicidad imaginaria, tendría que ser como un fumador que está permanentemente metiendo nicotina en su cerebro y el intervalo que no está fumando, es sufrimiento. pero incluso las putas que están dándole al tema todo el día no son precisamente los referentes de felicidad y vida bien vivida.

Al no seguir el ciclo natural reproductivo , es el equivalente a romper los huevos del nido de una pareja de pájaros , que es un trastorno que les agobia , les angustia, les entristece , les interrumpe una dinámica que les estaba haciendo felices y acabó sin esperarlo.

Esta generación de españoles que ha sido esterilizada a través de la ingeniería social , creen que la solución para gestionar su estrés que ellos no saben que es por no ser padres , la focalizan en el DESEO SEXUAL, mucho ojo a este concepto , porque es deseo, todo el tiempo es deseo como recuerdo del placer. La brújula que les mueve es calmar su angustia de vivir con lo que suponen que es la solución , que es echar otro polvo.



El deseo sexual es una urgencia por ser padres, no para dar drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo , puesto que de habituarse, se convierte en adicción y todo el mundo sabe que las adicciones son 99% del tiempo síndrome de abstinencia y un chute que no sirve para nada y que inmediatamente el chutado piensa que es el último porque entiende que esa no es vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo . Se llaman estímulos supernormales .

En alguna parte de nuestro cerebro ancestral, unos labios pintados de rojo simulan una vulva en celo y un escote las nalgas hambrientas.
















Un estímulo supernormal o súper-estímulo, es una versión exagerada de un estímulo para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el estímulo para el que evolucionó este sistema (el estímulo “original” o “básico”). Este tipo de estímulo generalmente posee de manera exagerada atributos que son clave en la respuesta que nos genera en el cerebro.



simplemente siguen el instinto que tienen programado una vez liberadas de las ataduras morales y reproche social que hay en la civilización islámica y que fue lo normal desde tiempo inmemorial.

Aunque la civilización puede tener 3.000 años más o menos , nos preceden cientos de miles de años de antepasadas que tuvieron que sobrevivir y criar a sus hijos . Somos descendientes de mujeres que superaron la glaciación y verdaderas hambrunas y cambios climáticos.
Donde las guerras y los asaltos a los poblados eran frecuentes y los asaltantes se llevaban toda la comida además de matar a los hombres.

Se han extinguido todas las demás especies de humanos excepto la nuestra ( siguen ahí vivos los chimpancés, gorilas y resto de especies de monos )

¿ cómo es posible que hayamos sobrevivido ?

La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos . Cuando los ciclos son largos , como pasa con los osos , leones , elefantes , rinocerontes, ballenas y la cría permanece varios años con su madre lactado , esa hembra queda invalidada para la reproducción y por lo tanto no está en celo ya que la lactancia inhibe la ovulación . Los osos y leones ... cuando encuentran a hembras con crías que no son suyas las matan para provocar de nuevo el celo en la hembra .
Las osas huyen constantemente de los machos o se defienden ferozmente cuando se acercan , lo mismo las leonas .

Los gorilas tienen su harem y si viene otro macho se defiende con sus puños . Los chimpancés al ser la hembra muy promiscua y dejarse copular por todos los machos del grupo , todos instintivamente suponen que son el padre de las crías . En los chimpancés el deseo sexual se desata por las feromonas del celo , pero los humanos al desarrollar más inteligencia buscaban sexo al margen de la reproducción.

Todas las especies de humanos se mataron entre sí en la lucha por conseguir hembras excepto la nuestra que está siempre predispuesta a recompensar con sexo cualquier intercambio sea de alimentos , protección ...

por eso la mejor forma de ligar no es ir a un gimnasio ni tener un buen coche, sino darles comida .
Lo peor que puede hacer alguien que pretenda follarse a una chica que acaba de conocer , es pagar a medias el restaurante. En ese momento un cortocircuito se produce en su mente que se le cierra la vulva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

MUCHO OJO CON LAS IDENTIDADES INVENTADAS !

Cada uno de nosotros tenemos infinidad de características que pueden ser irrelevantes o convertirlas en lo que suponemos que nos define.

Por ejemplo en España ser o no ser católico a nadie le importa cuando en otras épocas hubo guerras contra los protestantes o los musulmanes .

El color de la piel se pretende que sea tan intrascendente como el color del pelo , de hecho define más a una persona el hecho de ser calvo.



De los 8 mil millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta , en cada sitio se fijan y le dan importancia a lo que está estipulado socialmente y además es muy fácil de implantar. Lo hemos visto con la epidemia : Los vacunados contra los herejes no vacunados.

La mascarilla pasó a ser un símbolo de identidad como el hiyab.



En relación a la conducta sexual , es un impulso primario igual en todas las especies . El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed .



La bioquímica dirige a los individuos a buscar comida porque comer es imprescindible para sobrevivir , y a buscar pareja porque reproducirse es imprescindible para que sobreviva la especie.

¿ por qué una persona prefiere comer carne y otros vegetarianos?

¿ por qué unos fuman o beben alcohol y otras personas no lo prueban?

¿ por qué hay gente que es creyente y otros ateos?

¿ por qué unos son ahorradores y otros derrochadores?

¿ por qué unos son honrados y otros no?

¿ por qué a unas personas les gusta el futbol y otros no lo soportan?

¿ por qué unas personas son fieles y otros no?



En nuestra forma de ser y nuestros deseos influyen muchos factores , la educación sobre todo . El impulso de un niño sería comer caramelos y helados a todas horas pero se le educa , se le enseña a controlarse y saber renunciar a la constante búsqueda de placer y esa es la clave. Es a través del entrenamiento cuando una persona o animal es capaz de asociar determinadas actividades o alimentos con la producción de dopamina . Realmente no es el sabor de la comida ni la parafilia de turno sino que es un adicto a la dopamina que consigue con esa actividad.



La mayoría de la gente se vuelve adicta a su trabajo y a sus rutinas porque la incertidumbre asusta y angustia por lo tanto si sabe de antemano como va a ser su día evita la ansiedad que le provoca no saberlo . He visto vídeos de burros que han pasado su vida dando vueltas a una noria y que al soltarlos en un campo verde lejos de correr entusiasmados seguían dando vueltas a la noria imaginaria.



Tradicionalmente los niños heredaban el trabajo de sus padres porque lo aprendían desde niños y sus conexiones neuronales , su aprendizaje , formaba ya parte de su identidad. Picasso , Mozart , Beethoven , el abuelo y padre de Darwin , Michael Jackson , pero también mi primo el marinero que no ha hecho otra cosa en la vida desde que subió al barco de su padre a los 14 años y no se ha vuelto a bajar.



En relación a la maternidad , podemos ver en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra y que siguen existiendo hoy en día , que el control sobre la conducta sexual desaforada es muy estricto . De hecho actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación , que coincide con los países con más fertilidad . Son más que todas las occidentales de raza blanca y origen cristiano , es decir donde se ha implantado el llamado feminismo , que además coincide con los países que han sido atacados con el coronavirus .

Otra estadística sorprendente es que en los países donde sería imposible emitir First dates o mierdas semejantes, no ha habido muertos por coronavirus .



La cantidad de hijos que tiene una mujer en cada país no depende de la renta sino del concepto que le hayan impuesto desde la política . De la misma manera que hay motivaciones natalistas también las hay antinatalistas como las que estamos viendo en España desde hace décadas.



Indudablemente hay un comportamiento programado en las hembras de la especie humana como en cualquier otra hembra , que es el hecho de ser madre . Pero a ese impulso natural que determina su biología . Existimos porque desde principio de los tiempos nuestras antepasadas tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos con amor hasta que a su vez pudieron tener hijos . Quien sustituye a sus hijos por un gato , lógicamente es el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes .



Al instinto maternal hay que orientarlo . Aunque nacemos con el sistema operativo y los programas de serie, si no se activan no sirven para nada .

Es fundamental la impronta *una forma de adquirir aprendizajes* básicos para la supervivencia de una especie. Se trata de un fenómeno en el que convergen procesos psíquicos, biológicos y sociales.

una impronta es un aprendizaje que *hemos adquirido por el reconocimiento de cierto estímulo, en una etapa del desarrollo determinada*. El estímulo hacia el que se dirige nuestra sensibilidad generalmente depende de las necesidades de supervivencia de la especie.
Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las improntas implican aprender a reconocer a los padres o las parejas sexuales potenciales.
“impronta filial”, y se trata de un mecanismo innato que *se activa cuando un animal joven reconoce las características de sus progenitores*, específicamente de la madre, que generalmente es el primer ser al que se observa en el nacimiento.



Los que hemos criado animales mamíferos a biberón y aves con papilla separándolos de sus padres sabemos con certeza que su carácter, su temperamento , su identidad como especie cambiará para siempre.

Se suele hacer con animales salvajes como loros o aves rapaces para que se “ humanicen “ y no se asusten de las personas .

Decía Angel Cristo : Si separas muy pronto al tigre de su madre, será un gatito y no dará espectáculo , pero si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso. ( es decir , será tigre )



Cuento esto porque en el mismo pack del feminismo y la ideología de género está enviar a los bebés a las guarderías en la etapa más trascendental de su vida . Todas las madres crean un estrecho vínculo con sus bebés y la oxitocina que provoca el contacto les da felicidad y les crea adicción . Si es grave separar a una madre de su bebé , más grave es para el niño que buscará desesperadamente la cara de su madre entre tantas extrañas en la guardería . Se sentirá perdido y abandonado algo que para los primates es de extrema gravedad pues simplemente morirá al no ser amamantado por ninguna otra hembra y será atacado y su instinto lo sabe por eso activa su alarma que es llorar hasta que sufre el mismo proceso de adaptación como los pollitos de granja o los terneros de las granjas lecheras .

La no adquisición del instinto maternal de las españolas se gesta en las primeras semanas o meses de su vida en esos orfanatos llamados guarderías , las parafilias sexuales en los hombres , que se manifiestan sobre todo en el consumo de pornografía a falta de opciones reales, son derivadas de ese hecho .

Aberraciones que han normalizado los occidentales relacionadas con el sexo , para los africanos que han estado colgados de la teta de su madre hasta los 3 años son inconcebibles.



Pero si todo esto lo sé yo que no soy nadie , también los saben las élites que diseñan el modelo de sociedad y saben las consecuencias . Es obvio que alguien está financiando al ingente cantidad de pornografía gratis con sólo un clic y que hasta los niños pueden acceder . Es un ataque a la población occidental como se hizo con el opio en China y supuso la invasión y saqueo durante 200 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

la eyaculación es igual que la ovulación. Es un proceso fisiológico que debería suceder en el interior del cuerpo de la hembra .
El celo en las hembras humanas ocurre unos 12 días después de la regla y es cuando su mente dirigida por la bioquímica está más predispuesta a tener relaciones sexuales durante unos días para asegurar la fecundación.
El orgasmo de las hembras ( que sigue siendo lo mismo que en los peces ) provoca unas convulsiones en el útero que desplaza al óvulo al encuentro del espermatozoide con el que se fundirá . El útero se convierte entonces en el pequeño mar donde LUCA, el primer organismo pluricelular se originó y del cual descendemos todos los seres vivos.

Luego durante la gestación somos peces, anfibios , reptiles ... y salimos al mundo como un feto de primate que es capaz de llegar a reproducirse manteniendo rasgos infantiles . Un proceso que se llama neotenia y que también sucede en los ajolotes por ejemplo , que salamandras en estado fetal.
Nuestra especie es marsupial , lo que pasa es que en vez de tener bolsa como los canguros , las hembras humanas cargaban constantemente con sus bebés aferrados a la teta ( de ahí la obsesión de las mujeres por ir siempre con un bolso ) es el fantasma del bebé que no tienen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2022)

Desvinculada la relación de pareja de la formación de una unidad reproductiva ( que es lo que determina la biología de todos los seres vivos y que por eso existimos ) , se inventan motivos absurdos para justificar la presencia de otra persona en nuestra vida .

No tiene ningún sentido emparejarse si no vas a formar una familia numerosa . La alternativa es tener a mano el camello para masturbarse con los agujeros de su cuerpo .

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a los españoles que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo promiscuo y estéril, es decir las parafilias .

No está de más recordar que hasta esta generación degenerada , nuestros antepasados hacían el amor a oscuras en un contexto de intimidad y amor . Ese pudor natural y el respeto a la sexualidad y el cuerpo del otro , hacía que muchas parejas no se llegasen a ver nunca desnudos .

Cualquier otra cosa es una forma de drogarse. Derramar semen por la cara o tragarlo !!!!! Es una parafilia que hubiese llevado al manicomio a una persona en otra época o a la hoguera por bruja. ¿ de verdad los españoles de esta generación no se dan cuenta que una eyaculación es un proceso fisiológico en el que se expulsan espermatozoides con la finalidad de fecundar un óvulo ? No es un fin de fiesta , ni una botella de champán que se descorcha .

Lo más parecido al contexto actual es esnifar cocaína o pincharse la vena .

No es puritanismo , es sentido común . El sexo es lo más viejo del mundo. El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la eyaculación con la puesta de los huevos y no se la llevase el agua. El control de la sexualidad desbocada es anterior a la civilización. Podemos observarlo incluso en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra donde los rituales para emparejarse son extremadamente ceremoniales . De hecho hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres actualmente con ablación que nos dan una idea de como se ha tratado el tema a lo largo de la historia.

No nos debe sorprender. En nuestra parte del mundo hay millones de personas encarceladas por el tráfico y consumo de drogas y todas sus consecuencias . En la parte del mundo normal, ven al sexo como una droga más.

¿ cómo saber quienes son los normales ? es fácil . Les pongo un ejemplo :


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

El coito es una batalla . Es una paliza . Es la invasión de otro cuerpo para obligarle a gestar un bebé y fastidiarle una buena temporada de su vida .

Nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas , de las que descendemos , son hermafroditas . Cuando se encuentran pelean para evitar que clave su dardo seminal en su cuerpo y al tiempo procurar ser el primero en clavarlo . El que es inseminado pierde, puesto que el que ha hecho de macho puede seguir su camino esparciendo su semilla a la siguiente incauta.
De esa lucha surgió después el cortejo de los peces y del resto de los animales todos ellos parientes nuestros .

Ese baile de discoteca haciéndose el chulo , es la danza tribal dando vueltas alrededor de la hoguera . Quien toma el mando es el cerebro de la babosa que todavía sigue ahí en el núcleo accumbens.

La evolución fue moldeando todo eso en cada especie para que pudiese funcionar , dicho de otra manera sólo sobreviven aquellas especies que han sabido encontrar un buen método para reproducirse y criar a sus hijos .

El truco es la bioquímica , es decir drogar a la víctima con placer para que se deje torturar . El placer y el dolor están muy vinculados de hecho es casi lo mismo , por eso existe el sadomasoquismo . Si cuando te rascas te da placer , realmente estás dañando a la piel , la estás arañando . Prueba a rascarte ahora sin que te pique y notarás que es incómodo y doloroso . Somos esclavos de nuestra bioquímica que nos dirige como marionetas.


No es casualidad que las mujeres hayan comprado como locas el libro 50 sombras de grey y que la película fuese un éxito entre las mujeres .

La aplicación que se pone en funcionamiento en el cerebro de las mujeres cuando se inicia el sexo, las dirige para que se dejen vaciar . Es un procedimiento que debería ser doloroso e incómodo pero la potente bioquímica les hace sentir lo contrario . Es como si inyectasen morfina antes de una operación.
Se entiende mejor si lo comparamos con las personas anoréxicas . Las personas normales sentimos placer al comer , sobre todo si tenemos hambre . Saciar esa ansia nos hace sentir bien y felices , pero las personas anoréxicas tienen un problema con la dopamina a la hora de comer y ven las cosas tan cual son :

Trozos de cadáveres de animales en descomposición que tienen que triturar con sus muelas un buen rato y mezclarlo con babas hasta que ese bolo de carroña es enviado al estómago para desintegrarse y una parte de ese animal pasar a ser parte de nosotros y el resto echarlo por el agujero de abajo . Realmente seguimos siendo un tubo como las babosas con un agujero de entrada y otro de salida .











Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo


Con esta práctica, los animales, que son hermafroditas, pugnan por ejercer de macho y poder así seguir fecundando




www.elperiodico.com













La babosa hermafrodita que apuñala a su pareja cuando copula - BBC News Mundo


Científicos descubrieron un comportamiento traumático de la babosa marina durante el apareamiento. Tras comenzar la cópula, estas babosas apuñalan en la cabeza a su pareja para inyectar químicos que cambian su conducta.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2022)

Aunque las babosas terrestres y los humanos descendemos del mismo ser ancestral, nosotros, los descendientes de los peces , anfibios, reptiles y primates , hemos sufrido mayor transformación aunque en muchos aspectos seguimos siendo lo mismo.


El cortejo que se manifiesta en todas las especies incluidos los humanos, no es más que la manifestación de un impulso primario que consistía en la lucha entre dos individuos hermafroditas para convertir a uno de ellos en el gestante y por lo tanto condicionar su vida mientras que el otro seguía libre buscando a quien inseminar.


La asombroso baile de las babosas marinas cuando inician esa lucha, es posible porque viven en el agua y eso les permite tal coreografía con esa agilidad, sin embargo cuando evolucionaron para vivir en la tierra, se convirtieron en un trozo de ser vivo adherido a las plantas por sus babas que le incapacitaba para un eficaz desempeño del acto fisiológico de inyectar al otro y al tiempo evitar ser inyectado.



De ahí que desarrollaran quedar suspendidos en el aire unidos a una rama a través de un cordón de mucosidad. Siguen los patrones de las babosas marinas pero adaptados a un nuevo ecosistema.


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo . Se llaman estímulos supernormales .
> 
> En alguna parte de nuestro cerebro ancestral, unos labios pintados de rojo simulan una vulva en celo y un escote las nalgas hambrientas.
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHA!

  

No le valen monos, no, se le quedan cortos: ¡babosas!

¿Cómo me había perdido este hilazo?


----------



## XXavier (28 Abr 2022)

Muy buenos tus 'posts' de este hilo, ATARAXIO.
Muchas gracias...


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2022)

El sexo no es un acto de amor. Es una pelea.

El cortejo lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas en la lucha por ver quién clavaba primero el dardo inseminador.
El que pierde se convierte en hembra y se tiene que fastidiar mientras el otro sigue buscando nuevas víctimas a las que fecundar.

Esa coreografía de la cópula de las babosas que son hermafroditas, sigue existiendo en el nucleo accumbens de nuestro cerebro que controla nuestros impulsos primarios.

Nuestros antepasados los peces siguen teniendo esa lucha ritual, ellos inventaron el orgasmo para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua.

Aunque nuestro cerebro ha evolucionado como capas de una cebolla, siguen existiendo las mismas estructuras básicas y esquemas mentales ya que todos nuestros antepasados siguen viviendo en nosotros


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

El verdadero objetivo del feminismo - la bomba gay - la invasión africana - el coronavirus ... es el plan kalergi


Es la deconstrucción de la mujer occidental como hembra de la especie humana - es decir las madres de la siguiente generación - para convertirlas en un simple rol para follar. Han focalizado la sexualidad únicamente en el vicio del sexo para enganchar a la población como hicieron con el opio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Play_91 (29 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sexo no es un acto de amor. Es una pelea.
> 
> El cortejo lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas en la lucha por ver quién clavaba primero el dardo inseminador.
> El que pierde se convierte en hembra y se tiene que fastidiar mientras el otro sigue buscando nuevas víctimas a las que fecundar.
> ...



¿Hasta que punto crees que correrte dentro de una tía tras una sesión de sexo, hace que se enganche a ti?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Hasta que punto crees que correrte dentro de una tía tras una sesión de sexo, hace que se enganche a ti?



lo que está pasando en este momento puntual de la historia de la humanidad en España es algo único . 
No hay referentes. 

*Se junta una tormenta perfecta :*

- la destrucción del matrimonio como institución sagrada y como concepto de crear una familia numerosa para darle sentido a la vida .
Cabe resaltar que la vinculación de pareja es anterior al propio ser humano como especie. Muchos otros animales se emparejan . Algunos sólo durante el ciclo reproductivo y otros para toda la vida. EL AMOR que no es más que un imán emocional, es también el que tiene un perro por el humano con el que convive o una solterona por su gato que sustituye a los hijos que no tiene. 

- los anticonceptivos tan baratos y accesibles además del aborto como un anticonceptivo más . La falta de reproche social a las mujeres que no son madres que hasta esta generación era tan agresivo como actualmente contra la gente que no se quiere vacunar. Una mujer sin hijos era mirada con desconfianza porque podía ser un peligro para el matrimonio. Ninguna mujer quería una amiga solterona pues podría seducir a su marido. 

- el feminismo que es la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana y por lo tanto encargada de traer hijos al mundo y reconvertirla a una especie de eunuco para fines subversivos y herramienta productiva . A su vez pretende feminizar al hombre drogándolo con el sexo y convirtiéndolo en un gay ( lo mismo es frotarse contra el ano de un señor que contra una vagina estéril ) 

- engañan a las mujeres haciéndoles creer que su vida es mejor siendo sumisa esclava de sus jefes que dueña de su hogar y encargada de la logística siendo feliz criando a los sucesivos hijos ( por eso existimos . Gracias a nuestras antepasadas desde principio de los tiempos ) . Nunca una esposa estuvo sometido a un hombre como lo está con su jefe ! ¿ alguien se imagina a una mujer corriendo puntual para fichar a la hora con su marido ? 

- tradicionalmente los hombres se unían a las mujeres para formar una familia y por lo tanto embarazarlas cuanto antes puesto que la juventud pasa muy rápido y puede suceder un accidente o una enfermedad . De alguna manera de no hacerlo, es como contratar a un empleado para que no haga nada .

- el coito es un acto fisiológico cuya única finalidad es la fecundación . Es igual en los animales a los que les da el mismo placer o mayor que a los humanos. Todas las hembras tienen clítoris ( las vacas, las yeguas, las elefantas, las gorilas, las lobas .... ) y las vagina son así para que puedan salir los bebés no para dar placer a los penes. Todas las actividades que se hacen durante el sexo actualmente y que están normalizadas, siempre fueron consideradas parafilias . Es más no se les pasaba a nadie por la cabeza introducir el pene en la boca por ejemplo . ¿ te imaginas a tu madre o tu abuela haciéndolo ? pues eso ! 

- El satanismo que se ha instaurado en algunos países como España, ha hecho creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar . Algo completamente absurdo y que no aporta nada a la vida, puesto que el placer es algo evanescente que sólo deja un poso de angustia y síndrome de abstinencia. El enganche al sexo es lo mismo que cualquier otra droga. Las drogas funcionan porque simulan y se aprovechan de los mecanismos biológicos de recompensa relacionados con comer y follar lo que se llamó GULA Y LUJURIA desde principio de los tiempos y fueron considerados los pecados capitales. 


_*Para aplicarlo al género, podemos recurrir a la célebre Judith Butler, que recoge la idea de deconstrucción para entender la artificialidad del género y realizar un desplazamiento en las prácticas corporales. Deconstruir es romper categorías. Pero, en el caso de Butler, deconstruir no es sólo derribar, sino también construir, construir desplazando los conceptos hegemónicos.*_

_*Si lo aplicamos a la deconstrucción de la masculinidad, el concepto se refiere al proceso de cuestionamiento y crítica de los valores patriarcales aprendidos durante el proceso de socialización. Sería básicamente cuestionar los valores tradicionales asociados a la masculinidad: potencia viril, competitividad, paternalismos, etcétera,*_











Contra la deconstrucción masculina


No puede haber “hombres deconstruidos”. No se deconstruye un cuerpo, se deconstruyen los conceptos que se inscriben sobre él.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Jun 2022)

Tantas tías en celo permanente y tú con pájaros. Si que te lo montas mal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jun 2022)

Solo. Un virgen diría esa chorrada


----------



## Play_91 (29 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo que está pasando en este momento puntual de la historia de la humanidad en España es algo único .
> No hay referentes.
> 
> *Se junta una tormenta perfecta :*
> ...



Realmente no siento el amor hacia una madre igual que a una novia pero por lo demás me gusta mucho tu aporte.

¿Cómo crees que está una chica acostumbrada a realizar parafilias y con libertinaje sexual que por ejemplo se hace lesbiana de repente porque está cansada de hombres? ¿son las relaciones lésbicas completas o en su defecto, ¿son infieles las lesbianas? tu como lo ves?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Realmente no siento el amor hacia una madre igual que a una novia pero por lo demás me gusta mucho tu aporte.
> 
> ¿Cómo crees que está una chica acostumbrada a realizar parafilias y con libertinaje sexual que por ejemplo se hace lesbiana de repente porque está cansada de hombres? ¿son las relaciones lésbicas completas o en su defecto, ¿son infieles las lesbianas? tu como lo ves?



EL GRAN ENGAÑO Y EL GRAN ERROR es suponer que el sexo es algo sublime y trascendental cuando lo que es realmente - desprovisto de su carga bioquímica - es un repulsivo acto que a nadie se le pasaría por la cabeza si no estuviese drogado de dopamina y otras sustancias que dirigen sus acciones.

El deseo sexual de los animales lo desatan las hormonas de la hembra durante el celo . Esas feromonas provocan que el macho entre en un estado igual que el de un hombre cuando se ilusiona con un contacto de tinder : Son las mismas sensaciones . EL HOMBRE HA ENTRADO EN CELO Y YA NO ES DUEÑO DE SUS ACTOS NI DE SUS PENSAMIENTOS. 

EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER . De la misma manera que un jugador de póker o de máquinas tragaperras - o un chaval obsesionado por los videojuegos - recuerdan la actividad que les produce placer y no pueden sacársela de la cabeza.

Pero una vez más al compararlo con los animales nos encontramos con que por ejemplo los cerdos usados como sementales se excitan con sólo oir los pasos del hombre que le masajea el pene para extraer el semen ¿ es el cerdo homosexual o zoofílico ? NO ! simplemente ha encontrado una forma de provocarse placer al que se ha enganchado. Si ese cerdo nunca hubiese descubierto tal acción no la echaría de menos. 




Se entiende mejor con la comida . Una persona anoréxica no disfruta de la comida porque la ve tal cual es . No ve un delicioso trozo de carne sino un pedazo de cuerpo de un pobre animal que ha vivido malamente y ha sido asesinado y que tiene que triturar con sus dientes para incorporarlo a su sistema digestivo y luego cagarlo .

La causa de esta enfermedad es multifactorial y la sintomatología clínica representa el final de la interacción de tres tipos de factores:


*Factores predisponentes*: individuales, familiares y culturales.
*Factores precipitantes*: situaciones de crisis, como pérdidas afectivas o inicio de dieta estricta por insatisfacción personal o corporal.
*Factores perpetuantes:* clínica de desnutrición y clínica afectiva asociada (ansiedad, depresión...).











Descubren la relación entre la anorexia y la dopamina


La enfermedad, que afecta de igual manera a hombres y mujeres, se origina por un incremento en la actividad química en un sector de su cerebro donde se controlan las sensaciones de satisfacción y reafirmación




www.infobae.com













El origen de la anorexia está en una actividad anormal en el cerebro


Una actividad excesiva del circuito de la dopamina-serotonina en el cerebro podría ser la causa de la anorexia. Desarrollar fármacos para reducir esa hiperactividad podría curar la enfermedad.




www.sabervivirtv.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

¿Es posible el consentimiento sexual con una discapacidad psíquica del 70 %? El Supremo dice que sí


El alto tribunal absuelve a un hombre condenado a 7 años de cárcel por abuso sexual continuado a una mujer con discapacidad




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Play_91 (29 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿Es posible el consentimiento sexual con una discapacidad psíquica del 70 %? El Supremo dice que sí
> 
> 
> El alto tribunal absuelve a un hombre condenado a 7 años de cárcel por abuso sexual continuado a una mujer con discapacidad
> ...



¿la adicción a la dopamina rápida (polvo rápido para paliar un problema interno que tengas tu cual yonki) por qué es más fuerte en chicas polifolladas que en chicas monógamas? 

Y cómo crees que sería el caso de una chica que por ejemplo:

1) Fue violada de pequeña 
2) Huérfana de madre o sucesos trágicos como padres muertos.
3) Se metió a prostituta y como tal "sexo vacío hiper polifollada"
4) Condicionamiento social del feminismo: libertinaje sexual + mujer empoderada 

¿Qué problemas podría tener?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿la adicción a la dopamina rápida (polvo rápido para paliar un problema interno que tengas tu cual yonki) por qué es más fuerte en chicas polifolladas que en chicas monógamas?
> 
> Y cómo crees que sería el caso de una chica que por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



De la misma manera que la vida de un heroinómano gira en torno a la siguiente dosis ... con el resto de las drogas es igual. 

El intervalo que hay entre un chute y otro ( o entre un cigarro y otro ) es el máximo que ha podido soportar el dolor y la desesperación del síndrome de abstinencia. 

Hay infinitas actividades a las que dirigir la mente y de eso siempre se trató . De parar al mono loco en celo saltando de rama en rama. 

Aprender música - deportes - profesiones y tantas destrezas con las que la gente se siente satisfecha y se autovalora sin necesidad de implicar a los genitales.


----------



## Play_91 (29 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De la misma manera que la vida de un heroinómano gira en torno a la siguiente dosis ... con el resto de las drogas es igual.
> 
> El intervalo que hay entre un chute y otro ( o entre un cigarro y otro ) es el máximo que ha podido soportar el dolor y la desesperación del síndrome de abstinencia.
> 
> ...



Entiendo tampoco es lo mismo ser adicto a los polvos vacíos que hacer el amor con tu mujer con monogamia ¿cierto?
El hacer el amor llena mucho más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Entiendo tampoco es lo mismo ser adicto a los polvos vacíos que hacer el amor con tu mujer con monogamia ¿cierto?
> El hacer el amor llena mucho más.



es sexo de mantenimiento en el ámbito del hogar en un contexto de amor y confianza. 

Nada que ver con la montaña rusa de emociones que enloquecen a las personas cuando entran en celo .


----------

